# E San Valentino fu!



## Uhlalá (14 Febbraio 2015)

fatemi gli auguri.......stasera sono a cena con mio marito...prima volta da soli senza bimba da quando ci siamo separati.......anche se io ho già messo le mani avanti sull tenore della serata (nessun festeggiamento minchione, solo parlare in territorio neutrale a distanza di orecchie dalla bimba).......so già che lui inscenerà tutte le sue arti seduttive, per poi passare al disperato "only youuuuuuuuuu" se la seduzione non ha scalfito......
.....serata impegnativa.....uno in genere a San Valentino dovrebbe scopare, eccheccazzo!


.....voi che fate?
.....spero per voi la seconda opzione


----------



## Homer (14 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> fatemi gli auguri.......stasera sono a cena con mio marito...prima volta da soli senza bimba da quando ci siamo separati.......anche se io ho già messo le mani avanti sull tenore della serata (nessun festeggiamento minchione, solo parlare in territorio neutrale a distanza di orecchie dalla bimba).......so già che lui inscenerà tutte le sue arti seduttive, per poi passare al disperato "only youuuuuuuuuu" se la seduzione non ha scalfito......
> .....serata impegnativa.....*uno in genere a San Valentino dovrebbe scopare, eccheccazzo*!
> 
> 
> ...



:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## drusilla (14 Febbraio 2015)

E oggi ho ricevuto una lettera d'amore. Inaspettata. E non niente con cui contracambiare


----------



## Nicka (14 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> E oggi ho ricevuto una lettera d'amore. Inaspettata. E non niente con cui contracambiare


E ti fa felice l'averla ricevuta?


----------



## Scaredheart (14 Febbraio 2015)

Io la seconda


----------



## Eliade (14 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> fatemi gli auguri.......stasera sono a cena con mio marito...prima volta da soli senza bimba da quando ci siamo separati.......anche se io ho già messo le mani avanti sull tenore della serata (nessun festeggiamento minchione, solo parlare in territorio neutrale a distanza di orecchie dalla bimba).......so già che lui inscenerà tutte le sue arti seduttive, per poi passare al disperato "only youuuuuuuuuu" se la seduzione non ha scalfito......
> .....serata impegnativa.....uno in genere a San Valentino dovrebbe scopare, eccheccazzo!
> 
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl:
Mi hai fatto morire..mi piaci ragazza! :up:
Questo è lo spirito giusto!


----------



## lothar57 (14 Febbraio 2015)

Io invece sono indeciso.......posso fare la prima telefonata,proprio oggi..,alla ''nuova tipa'',poi come niente fosse andare a casa con il regalo per la moglie,o e'meglio chiamarla domani,che e'la Festa degli Amanti????


----------



## Horny (14 Febbraio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Io invece sono indeciso.......posso fare la prima telefonata,proprio oggi..,alla ''nuova tipa'',poi come niente fosse andare a casa con il regalo per la moglie,o e'meglio chiamarla domani,che e'la Festa degli Amanti????


scusa ma 57 è il tuo anno di nascita?


----------



## drusilla (14 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E ti fa felice l'averla ricevuta?


È una lettera scritta con molta sofferenza. Piena di dolore provocato da me. Anche propositiva. Il problema è che adesso è assoddato ormai che non sono all'altezza. Non sono mai forse stata all'altezza.


----------



## drusilla (14 Febbraio 2015)

Chi ci può dare dentro con la seconda lo faccia! Anche per chi come me non può[emoji17] facciamo come per delega va


----------



## Circe (14 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> .....serata impegnativa.....uno in genere a San Valentino dovrebbe scopare, eccheccazzo!
> 
> 
> .....voi che fate?
> .....spero per voi la seconda opzione


E tu dopo l'impegno ...usalo no? In fondo siete soli, i fili li muovi tu.....e dopo poi rimandalo da dove è venuto.


----------



## Tebe (14 Febbraio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> E tu dopo l'impegno ...usalo no? In fondo siete soli, i fili li muovi tu.....e dopo poi rimandalo da dove è venuto.


Quoto con furore uterino.

Trattslo come se fosse il tuo amante da motel.


----------



## Uhlalá (14 Febbraio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Io la seconda


:up:



Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> Mi hai fatto morire..mi piaci ragazza! :up:
> Questo è lo spirito giusto!


Cazzarola mi son riverginizzata 



lothar57 ha detto:


> Io invece sono indeciso.......posso fare la prima telefonata,proprio oggi..,alla ''nuova tipa'',poi come niente fosse andare a casa con il regalo per la moglie,o e'meglio chiamarla domani,che e'la Festa degli Amanti????


dai non fare il birbone almeno per oggi...soprassiedi......che poi se tua moglie ti becca la telefonata fa poi becco te...:carneval:



drusilla ha detto:


> È una lettera scritta con molta sofferenza. Piena di dolore provocato da me. Anche propositiva. Il problema è che adesso è assoddato ormai che non sono all'altezza. Non sono mai forse stata all'altezza.


Un pat pat pat sulla schiena....su!

.....dopotutto San Valentino è morto decapitato....tutto un programma 



Tebe ha detto:


> Quoto con furore uterino.
> 
> Trattslo come se fosse il tuo amante da motel.





Circe ha detto:


> E tu dopo l'impegno ...usalo no? In fondo siete soli, i fili li muovi tu.....e dopo poi rimandalo da dove è venuto.


No no.....già fatto in passato, poi non me lo scollo più.....solo col (mancato) sesso capisce il messaggio.


----------



## Circe (14 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> No no.....già fatto in passato, poi non me lo scollo più.....solo col (mancato) sesso capisce il messaggio.


Perché loro credono che noi siamo rimaste le donne che eravamo prima del tradimento....mio marito ad esempio crede che io con lui faccio l'amore. Io invece ci faccio sesso. E glielo dico pure. Ma lui mi vede come la casta donna che ha sposato. Non sa che dopo avermi regalato le corna mi ha aperto mille sfumature di stronzaggine....


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Febbraio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> Perché loro credono che noi siamo rimaste le donne che eravamo prima del tradimento....mio marito ad esempio crede che io con lui faccio l'amore. Io invece ci faccio sesso. E glielo dico pure. Ma lui mi vede come la casta donna che ha sposato. Non sa che dopo avermi regalato le corna mi ha aperto mille sfumature di stronzaggine....


E con chi? Con lui? Ammazza.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Febbraio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> Perché loro credono che noi siamo rimaste le donne che eravamo prima del tradimento....mio marito ad esempio crede che io con lui faccio l'amore. Io invece ci faccio sesso. E glielo dico pure. Ma lui mi vede come la casta donna che ha sposato. Non sa che dopo avermi regalato le corna mi ha aperto mille sfumature di stronzaggine....


Vabbè va... come se la donna a priori non fosse stronza.

Scherzo circiuzza. 

Un bacione.


----------



## Circe (14 Febbraio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vabbè va... come se la donna a priori non fosse stronza.
> 
> Scherzo circiuzza.
> 
> Un bacione.


Ci sono donne che lo sono e altre che lo diventano. Io sono della seconda categoria.. infatti a volte è un vestito che mi va stretto xche l'indole da cogliona è quella di base. Ma non nascondo che a volte mi ci ritrovo bene in questa nuova veste. Sto facendo la scuola alla quale mi ha iscritta lui ;-p


----------



## Diletta (14 Febbraio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> Ci sono donne che lo sono e altre che lo diventano. Io sono della seconda categoria.. infatti a volte è un vestito che mi va stretto xche l'indole da cogliona è quella di base. Ma non nascondo che a volte mi ci ritrovo bene in questa nuova veste. Sto facendo la scuola alla quale mi ha iscritta lui ;-p



Altra succursale, ma la stessa tua scuola!
E devo dire che si impara molto!
Ciao Circetta!


----------



## Circe (14 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Altra succursale, ma la stessa tua scuola!
> E devo dire che si impara molto!
> Ciao Circetta!


Ciao Diletta tu che anno frequenti?  io il 4 tra poco mi diplomo!!


----------



## Circe (14 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Quoto con furore uterino.
> 
> Trattslo come se fosse il tuo amante da motel.


Nell'attesa di trovare un man da strapazzare !!!


----------



## Lorella (14 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Altra succursale, ma la stessa tua scuola!
> E devo dire che si impara molto!
> Ciao Circetta!


E' un istituto diffuso in modo capillare!!!


----------



## disincantata (14 Febbraio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> Nell'attesa di trovare un man da strapazzare !!!



Finalmente! 

Ciao Circe.  

Tu ogni tanto sputagli nel piatto.  Serve.


----------



## Circe (14 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Finalmente!
> 
> Ciao Circe.
> 
> Tu ogni tanto sputagli nel piatto.  Serve.


Ciao Disincantata....a volte non sai quanto lo odio che davvero ci vorrebbe qualcosa di terapeutico x star meglio. Ma poi prevale sempre la parte Buona di me che è più grande e molto più cretina di quella cattiva....è anche x questo che lui non ha perso il suo posto in casa. Avrebbe meritato una iena al mio posto...e in questo tornando seria ha ragione Hulala' ....meglio restare fuori dal letto.


----------



## Uhlalá (14 Febbraio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> Ci sono donne che lo sono e altre che lo diventano. Io sono della seconda categoria.. infatti a volte è un vestito che mi va stretto xche l'indole da cogliona è quella di base. Ma non nascondo che a volte mi ci ritrovo bene in questa nuova veste. Sto facendo la scuola alla quale mi ha iscritta lui ;-p


ahahahah l'indole della cogliona 
pensa che poco prima di avere le prove del secondo tradimento, sotto Natale, mi ero comprata un cerchietto con corna babbonatalizie, e gli dicevo "guarda amore, le ho decorate"....e giù lui a ridere.....

........ridi ridi.......


----------



## perplesso (14 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> ahahahah l'indole della cogliona
> pensa che poco prima di avere le prove del secondo tradimento, sotto Natale, mi ero comprata un cerchietto con corna babbonatalizie, e gli dicevo "guarda amore, le ho decorate"....e giù lui a ridere.....
> 
> ........ridi ridi.......


vabbeh,rendigli pure un palco di corna da cervo reale.    se pensi che serva a farti stare meglio pareggiare i conti, placet.

sono sicuro però che rendere la pariglia ti aiuterà anche a vedere le cose sotto un'altra luce.

poi ci saprai dire


----------



## Horny (14 Febbraio 2015)

però, che soddisfazione ci trovate 
a farci sesso dopo episodi come
quelli che vi sono capitati?
a me passa l'attrazione, intendo.
preferisco farlo con uno sconosciuto,
a quel punto, il sesso nel motel.
o con un amante occasionale. 
(solo per capire meglio).


----------



## disincantata (14 Febbraio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> però, che soddisfazione ci trovate
> a farci sesso dopo episodi come
> quelli che vi sono capitati?
> a me passa l'attrazione, intendo.
> ...



Io mille volte con marito, anche fosse ex, che con uno occasionale.  Vuoi mettere la confidenza e la  conoscenza????


----------



## Uhlalá (14 Febbraio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> però, che soddisfazione ci trovate
> a farci sesso dopo episodi come
> quelli che vi sono capitati?
> a me passa l'attrazione, intendo.
> ...


io fatto con tutti e due (non contemporaneamente...anche se potrebbe essere interessante)


----------



## Uhlalá (14 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> vabbeh,rendigli pure un palco di corna da cervo reale.    se pensi che serva a farti stare meglio pareggiare i conti, placet.
> 
> sono sicuro però che rendere la pariglia ti aiuterà anche a vedere le cose sotto un'altra luce.
> 
> poi ci saprai dire


nuuuuuuu, qui ormai non si parlerebbe più di corna, siamo separati e viviamo in case diverse, anche se spesso ci vediamo con la bimba......se lui andasse con qualcun'altra non potrei proprio dir niente......e a volte, nonostante tutto il dolore che potrei provare, mi auguro che accada proprio questo.....così posso finalmente elaborare e metabolizzare senza interferenze da parte sua.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> nuuuuuuu, qui ormai non si parlerebbe più di corna, siamo separati e viviamo in case diverse, anche se spesso ci vediamo con la bimba......se lui andasse con qualcun'altra non potrei proprio dir niente......e a volte, nonostante tutto il dolore che potrei provare, mi auguro che accada proprio questo.....così posso finalmente elaborare e metabolizzare senza interferenze da parte sua.


...

Scusa, ma allora cosa cazzo ti frega se è pentito veramente o no?


----------



## disincantata (14 Febbraio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> Ciao Disincantata....a volte non sai quanto lo odio che davvero ci vorrebbe qualcosa di terapeutico x star meglio. Ma poi prevale sempre la parte Buona di me che è più grande e molto più cretina di quella cattiva....è anche x questo che lui non ha perso il suo posto in casa. Avrebbe meritato una iena al mio posto...e in questo tornando seria ha ragione Hulala' ....meglio restare fuori dal letto.



Ciao cara. Io non sono una Jena,  pero' mi sono creata un mondo a parte. Solo mio per ora.

NON LO odio, per niente, ma la voglia di strozzarlo  sai quante volte all'improvviso mi arriva???

Sono flash  ma feriscono.  Io glielo dico se e' con me.  Diventa rosso a volte.  Lo sa eccome se lo sa di essere stato un verme.

Se ci vivi insieme e ti piace, tanto vale spremerlo  anche sessualmente,  non si sa mai ci resti  secco Ahahahah:rotfl:

Anzi, piu fatica gli fai fare, a tuo favore,  piu'  si pentira' del passato.  Quello che facciamo noi per loro e' oro puro.  

Divertiti.  Pensa solo a star bene tu ed  tuoi figli.


----------



## Horny (14 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> ahahahah l'indole della cogliona
> pensa che poco prima di avere le prove del secondo tradimento, sotto Natale, mi ero comprata un cerchietto con corna babbonatalizie, e gli dicevo "guarda amore, le ho decorate"....e giù lui a ridere.....
> 
> ........ridi ridi.......


 ridere di che?


----------



## Horny (14 Febbraio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> Ciao Disincantata....*a volte non sai quanto lo odio* che davvero ci vorrebbe qualcosa di terapeutico x star meglio. Ma poi prevale sempre la parte Buona di me che è più grande e molto più cretina di quella cattiva....è anche x questo che lui non ha perso il suo posto in casa. Avrebbe meritato una iena al mio posto...e in questo tornando seria ha ragione Hulala' ....meglio restare fuori dal letto.


:unhappy: ecco, non so...
poi ragioni economiche o altro capisco,
ma di per sé non è situazione che possa
fare bene.


----------



## perplesso (14 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> nuuuuuuu, qui ormai non si parlerebbe più di corna, siamo separati e viviamo in case diverse, anche se spesso ci vediamo con la bimba......se lui andasse con qualcun'altra non potrei proprio dir niente......e a volte, nonostante tutto il dolore che potrei provare, mi auguro che accada proprio questo.....così posso finalmente elaborare e metabolizzare senza interferenze da parte sua.


ma quello dallo per scontato,ovvero che si è già trovato una crocerossina.

magari intanto che elabori e metabolizzi,vivi anche.     chè trovarsi impatanati in mezzo al guado è un attimo


----------



## Uhlalá (14 Febbraio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> ridere di che?


Appunto......in questi anni ho alternato le mie (purtroppo valide) paure cornesche con molta autoironia, giusto per non rendere troppo pesante il clima.....col risultato che io in questi anni ho vissuto come una corda di violino suonata dopo aver bevuto l'aceto e con la colonna sonora in stereodiffusione delle unghie sulla lavagna (rendo l'idea?)....e lui, placido per la sua mogliettina che "oh quanto è figa scherza pure sulle corna", ha cavalcato (in tutti i sensi, perché la seconda par proprio una cavalla) sulle onde del nuovo innamoramento....

....l'indole della cogliona!


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Appunto......in questi anni ho alternato le mie (purtroppo valide) paure cornesche con molta autoironia, giusto per non rendere troppo pesante il clima.....col risultato che io in questi anni ho vissuto come una corda di violino suonata dopo aver bevuto l'aceto e con la colonna sonora in stereodiffusione delle unghie sulla lavagna (rendo l'idea?)....e lui, placido per la sua mogliettina che "oh quanto è figa scherza pure sulle corna", ha cavalcato (in tutti i sensi, perché la seconda par proprio una cavalla) sulle onde del nuovo innamoramento....
> 
> ....l'indole della cogliona!


E aggiungo che se tanto mi da tanto ti sarai trovata pure un amante del cazzo (non nel senso letterale. Spero).


----------



## Uhlalá (14 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma quello dallo per scontato,ovvero che si è già trovato una crocerossina.
> 
> magari intanto che elabori e metabolizzi,vivi anche.     chè trovarsi impatanati in mezzo al guado è un attimo


in linea teorica ti darei pienamente ragione....ma c'è un difetto di tempistica: in questa fase di "reconquesda" ha lavorato molto da casa (nella nostra città esce solo con nostra figlia e parentame), e le uscite fuori sede sono state solo toccata e fuga (non abbastanza per farsi una crocerossina...giusto una modello Escort). Ma presto riprenderà il solito tran tran (soprattutto se continuo a tener chiuse le coscette), e allora sì, benvenuta crocerossina....non sai quello che ti aspetta..


----------



## Uhlalá (14 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E aggiungo che se tanto mi da tanto ti sarai trovata pure un amante del cazzo (non nel senso letterale. Spero).


amante no, ero già libera...inoltre è successa veramente una volta sola.....peró sì, non è poi stato questo granché.....per questo adesso sto calmina....aspetto la qualità


----------



## perplesso (14 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> in linea teorica ti darei pienamente ragione....ma c'è un difetto di tempistica: in questa fase di "reconquesda" ha lavorato molto da casa (nella nostra città esce solo con nostra figlia e parentame), e le uscite fuori sede sono state solo toccata e fuga (non abbastanza per farsi una crocerossina...giusto una modello Escort). Ma presto riprenderà il solito tran tran (soprattutto se continuo a tener chiuse le coscette), e allora sì, benvenuta crocerossina....non sai quello che ti aspetta..


mandaglielo con un fiocchetto sulla testa.     ripetiti come un mantra che ora quello che fa lui non è più un tuo problema.     così come quello che fai tu non lo è più un suo problema.

il resto francamente parvemi continuare ad essere una perdita di tempo.  e tu di tempo ne hai perso fin troppo,direi


----------



## Nocciola (14 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> in linea teorica ti darei pienamente ragione....ma c'è un difetto di tempistica: in questa fase di "reconquesda" ha lavorato molto da casa (nella nostra città esce solo con nostra figlia e parentame), e le uscite fuori sede sono state solo toccata e fuga (non abbastanza per farsi una crocerossina...giusto una modello Escort). Ma presto riprenderà il solito tran tran (soprattutto se continuo a tener chiuse le coscette), e allora sì, benvenuta crocerossina....non sai quello che ti aspetta..


Scusa non ho seguito molto la tua storia ma se sei separata cosa vuol dire tenere chiuse le coscette?
Ti sei separata e vi vai a letto insieme ?


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> amante no, ero già libera...inoltre è successa veramente una volta sola.....peró sì, non è poi stato questo granché.....per questo adesso sto calmina....aspetto la qualità


Uhlalà (come minchia si fa la a accentata così come nel tuo nick? Boh), io ho idea che tu sia un po' cogliona. Invece di preoccuparti se tuo marito è pentito o no (...), ma pensa a stare bene tu. Che cazzo ti frega, dico io.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ciao cara. Io non sono una Jena,  pero' mi sono creata un mondo a parte. Solo mio per ora.
> 
> NON LO odio, per niente, ma la voglia di strozzarlo  sai quante volte all'improvviso mi arriva???
> 
> ...


Disi secondo me tu e Circe siete due pianeti ben distanti


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Disi secondo me tu e Circe siete due pianeti ben distanti


Circe sta tipo oltre Urano. Forse è Nibiru, il fantomatico pianeta x.


----------



## Uhlalá (14 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> mandaglielo con un fiocchetto sulla testa.     ripetiti come un mantra che ora quello che fa lui non è più un tuo problema.     così come quello che fai tu non lo è più un suo problema.
> 
> il resto francamente parvemi continuare ad essere una perdita di tempo.  e tu di tempo ne hai perso fin troppo,direi


Ti quotissimo....
purtroppo avró a che fare a vita con lui, per la bimba.....e anche lì dovró dirmi il mantra "è solo suo papà" in continuazione...


----------



## disincantata (14 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Disi secondo me tu e Circe siete due pianeti ben distanti



Lo so ma ha fatti enormi progressi, deve solo guardarsi intorno e non sentire nessun dovere verso di lui.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Lo so ma ha fatti enormi progressi, deve solo guardarsi intorno e non sentire nessun dovere verso di lui.


Io non vedo progressi. Solo uno star mAlidsumo mascherato da far la stronza. Che per altro le riesce malissimo


----------



## Uhlalá (14 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Uhlalà (come minchia si fa la a accentata così come nel tuo nick? Boh), io ho idea che tu sia un po' cogliona. Invece di preoccuparti se tuo marito è pentito o no (...), ma pensa a stare bene tu. Che cazzo ti frega, dico io.


Joey, la mia è sopravvivenza.....è che ce l'ho come un avvoltoio appollaiato sulla spalla, e chiudere tutti i ponti con lui mi è paternamente impossibile.....

....sì, sono cogliona, mai negato....ma la consapevolezza è già qualcosa.

PS: ááááááááá


----------



## Horny (14 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non vedo progressi. Solo uno star mAlidsumo mascherato da far la stronza. Che per altro le riesce malissimo


io pure.


----------



## perplesso (14 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Ti quotissimo....
> purtroppo avró a che fare a vita con lui, per la bimba.....e anche lì dovró dirmi il mantra "è solo suo papà" in continuazione...


fai conto di essere al volante.   mica ogni volta che devi cambiare marcia,ci pensi su.

lo fai in automatico.    e così dev'essere per quest'uomo.   sai che è il padre di tua figlia e quindi sarà sempre una parte della tua vita.

ma è una parte della tua vita cui non devi rendere conto di quello che fai.  in questo senso direi che uscirci proprio stasera sia una belinata.

perchè trasmette un messaggio distorto e contraddittorio.    dovresti proporgli di incontrarvi a cena,visto che di vostra figlia dovete giustamente pur parlare viso a viso,in un'altra data.

magari la sera in cui gioca la sua squadra,giusto per essere femminilmente carognesca.   ti prego, dimmi che il tuo ex marito è della Juve


----------



## Horny (14 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Joey, la mia è sopravvivenza.....è che ce l'ho come un avvoltoio appollaiato sulla spalla, e chiudere tutti i ponti con lui mi è paternamente impossibile.....
> 
> ....sì, sono cogliona, mai negato....ma la consapevolezza è già qualcosa.
> 
> PS: ááááááááá


per me uno così va visto solo
nel transitare il figlio.
altro che scoparci.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> fai conto di essere al volante.   mica ogni volta che devi cambiare marcia,ci pensi su.
> 
> lo fai in automatico.    e così dev'essere per quest'uomo.   sai che è il padre di tua figlia e quindi sarà sempre una parte della tua vita.
> 
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Joey, la mia è sopravvivenza.....è che ce l'ho come un avvoltoio appollaiato sulla spalla, e chiudere tutti i ponti con lui mi è paternamente impossibile.....
> 
> ....sì, sono cogliona, mai negato....ma la consapevolezza è già qualcosa.
> 
> PS: ááááááááá


Non è che devi chiudere i ponti, ma smettere di preoccuparti se e con chi scopa. Cazzo trovati uno bravo tu, anche se  quello dipende pure dal fatto che se sei poco attenta ti ritrovi per flirtare col ciarpame. Vabbè. Cazzo ma dov'è quella maledetta a accentata, marò.


----------



## Horny (14 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> fai conto di essere al volante.   mica ogni volta che devi cambiare marcia,ci pensi su.
> 
> lo fai in automatico.    e così dev'essere per quest'uomo.   sai che è il padre di tua figlia e quindi sarà sempre una parte della tua vita.
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Uhlalá (14 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> fai conto di essere al volante.   mica ogni volta che devi cambiare marcia,ci pensi su.
> 
> lo fai in automatico.    e così dev'essere per quest'uomo.   sai che è il padre di tua figlia e quindi sarà sempre una parte della tua vita.
> 
> ...


il mio ex marito È della Juve 

ora sono abbastanza alticcia (di prosecco) per poter affrontare la mia belinata.......sicuramente mi prenderanno gli attacchi di ridarella isterica ripensando a tutti questi scambi di post......oh signúr, a più tardi!


----------



## disincantata (14 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non vedo progressi. Solo uno star malissimo mascherato da far la stronza. Che per altro le riesce malissimo



Non mi sembra affatto faccia la stronza, anzi.  Forse il contesto dove abita e lavora che  la limita molto nelle possibilità  di conoscere gente nuova. Avrebbe bisogno di aria.  Rispetto pero' a come la leggevo due anni fa altro che se sta meglio.

OGNUNO sceglie in base a quello che ritiene il meglio per sé e per i figli.  Avra' i suoi tempi ma non e' detto sia finita qui.

Io la vedo meglio e spero non regredisca.   I figli diventeranno grandi.  

Dolce e' la vendetta soprattutto per le donne .


----------



## Nocciola (14 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> il mio ex marito È della Juve
> 
> ora sono abbastanza alticcia (di prosecco) per poter affrontare la mia belinata.......sicuramente mi prenderanno gli attacchi di ridarella isterica ripensando a tutti questi scambi di post......oh signúr, a più tardi!


Ideona uscire a cena con l'ex che vuole trombarti alticcia.
Ma quanti anni hai?
Poi domani vieni a scriverci che ci sei finita a letto... Però un po ve le cercate. Almeno ammettetelo


----------



## Horny (14 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> il mio ex marito *È della Juve*
> 
> ora *sono abbastanza alticcia (di prosecco) per poter affrontare la mia belinata*.......sicuramente mi prenderanno gli attacchi di ridarella isterica ripensando a tutti questi scambi di post......oh signúr, a più tardi!


secondo me non sei tipo da queste situazioni.
da evitare .
(scrivo io :rotfl:che da sbronza mi sarei fatta
pure fantastica :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl

buona serata 
ps
solo acqua


----------



## perplesso (14 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> il mio ex marito È della Juve
> 
> ora sono abbastanza alticcia (di prosecco) per poter affrontare la mia belinata.......sicuramente mi prenderanno gli attacchi di ridarella isterica ripensando a tutti questi scambi di post......oh signúr, a più tardi!


Gesù d'Amore Acceso

vabbeh buona serata


----------



## Horny (14 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ideona uscire a cena con l'ex che vuole trombarti alticcia.
> Ma quanti anni hai?
> Poi domani vieni a scriverci che ci sei finita a letto... Però un po ve le cercate. Almeno ammettetelo


credo che sia ancora coinvolta sentimentalmente
con 'l'essere'....
non so ehhhh, ma la capisco,
è un meccanismo che scatta,
a volte.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non mi sembra affatto faccia la stronza, anzi.  Forse il contesto dove abita e lavora che  la limita molto nelle possibilità  di conoscere gente nuova. Avrebbe bisogno di aria.  Rispetto pero' a come la leggevo due anni fa altro che se sta meglio.
> 
> OGNUNO sceglie in base a quello che ritiene il meglio per sé e per i figli.  Avra' i suoi tempi ma non e' detto sia finita qui.
> 
> ...


Disi se vai a letto con un uomo che odi fai male solo a te. Che poi Circe vuole raccontarsi che è una figa per questo lo faccia. A me mette tristezza.
Nel frattempo suo marito scopa quando vuole e ha la mogliettina a casa. Non fare paragoni con te siete davvero in due situazioni ben distinte


----------



## Nocciola (14 Febbraio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> credo che sia ancora coinvolta sentimentalmente
> con 'l'essere'....
> non so ehhhh, ma la capisco,
> è un meccanismo che scatta,
> a volte.


Io credo che bere per affrontare una serata come questa sia da adolescenti sprovveduti e non da adulta madre di una bimba.
Ripeto poi il giorno dopo eviterei di scrivere ho fatto una cazzata.
La cazzata l'hai ampiamente voluta


----------



## Horny (14 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io credo che bere per affrontare una serata come questa sia da adolescenti sprovveduti e non da adulta madre di una bimba.
> Ripeto poi il giorno dopo eviterei di scrivere ho fatto una cazzata.
> *La cazzata l'hai ampiamente voluta*


si, farfalla.
sì, dico solo che capisco.
lei scrive che avevano ancora rapporti da separati.
le persone a volte si giocano contro in maniera
che da fuori è evidente.
da fuori....non si è coinvolti.


----------



## Uhlalá (14 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ideona uscire a cena con l'ex che vuole trombarti alticcia.
> Ma quanti anni hai?
> Poi domani vieni a scriverci che ci sei finita a letto... Però un po ve le cercate. Almeno ammettetelo


reggo anche i sassi (lui no)....
....sono vestita esattamente come stamattina, pantaloni e golfone (in genere quando ESCO, mi vesto tutta un'altra storia).
il prosecco mi dà quello scilinguagnolo in più da non farmi cadere nel "oh poverino come soffre"...

Se fossi così forte e titanica non avrei bisogno di scrivere in questo confessionale...
...sta di fatto che stasera ho una dura prova (che ormai rimando da un sacco di tempo)....

questa, Farfalla, era un po' forte.....io non generalizzerei....


----------



## Uhlalá (14 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io credo che bere per affrontare una serata come questa sia da adolescenti sprovveduti e non da adulta madre di una bimba.
> Ripeto poi il giorno dopo eviterei di scrivere ho fatto una cazzata.
> La cazzata l'hai ampiamente voluta


ho affrontato nascita, crescita di mia figlia (che è la bambina più serena del mondo), con una forza d'animo che neanche ti immagini....ho seppellito mia madre mentre scoprivo il secondo tradimento e mentre davo esami a tutto spiano per il mio lavoro.....e ho fatto tutto con i controcoglioni.....

....credo che hai fatto un'analisi un filino sopra le righe....magari fossi un'adolescente sprovveduta.....ho tante di quelle responsabilità che mi sembra di avere 100 anni....

detto questo, è un forum libero e accetto ogni critica....ma fatta magari con un filino di grazia in più, io rido e scherzo, è il mio modo di difendermi dal dolore.
ciao


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> ho affrontato nascita, crescita di mia figlia (che è la bambina più serena del mondo), con una forza d'animo che neanche ti immagini....ho seppellito mia madre mentre scoprivo il secondo tradimento e mentre davo esami a tutto spiano per il mio lavoro.....e ho fatto tutto con i controcoglioni.....
> 
> ....credo che hai fatto un'analisi un filino sopra le righe....magari fossi un'adolescente sprovveduta.....ho tante di quelle responsabilità che mi sembra di avere 100 anni....
> 
> ...


Qua nessuno vuole offenderti. Farfalla (o anche io) men che meno. Mi spiace molto se stai male, ed è evidente che a prescindere da tutto tu provi ancora molto per il tuo ex marito. Mi spiace, ma dovresti pensare a te adesso. Solo a te intendo. Nel senso che tuo marito non cambierà, non lo ha fatto per te prima e non lo farà sicuramente per te adesso, perché semplicemente non può, Certe cose non cambiano, anche certe persone. Spero che tu non faccia parte della categoria.


----------



## perplesso (14 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> reggo anche i sassi (lui no)....
> ....sono vestita esattamente come stamattina, pantaloni e golfone (in genere quando ESCO, mi vesto tutta un'altra storia).
> il prosecco mi dà quello scilinguagnolo in più da non farmi cadere nel "oh poverino come soffre"...
> 
> ...


nessuno è così forte e titanico da non aver bisogno ogni tanto di uno spazio in cui abbassare la corazza.
e qui possiamo capire benissimo come ti puoi sentire.

la dura prova saprai di averla superata quando capirai che nemmeno da sbronza il tuo ex ti stimola qualsiasi fantasia.

gli è che dover bere per poter affrontare qualcuno suona male,tutto qui


----------



## Horny (14 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> nessuno è così forte e titanico da non aver bisogno ogni tanto di uno spazio in cui abbassare la corazza.
> e qui possiamo capire benissimo come ti puoi sentire.
> 
> la dura prova saprai di averla superata quando capirai che nemmeno da sbronza il tuo ex ti stimola qualsiasi fantasia.
> ...


soprattutto controproducente
(nessuno cambia, credo, ma siamo fatti di tante parti.
uhlala, quella prevalente nel tuo ex purtroppo non è
idonea a una vita di coppia con la maggior parte della gente.
ma almeno proponesse la coppia aperta, 
invece che minacciare il suicidio.....)


----------



## Vipera gentile (14 Febbraio 2015)

Non mi ci troverò mai qui. Come si fa a dare consigli a persone che non si conoscono, che hanno un vissuto particolarissimo come tutti, senza peccare di presunzione e ridurre tutto al proprio punto di vista e alla propria sensibilità?


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Non mi ci troverò mai qui. Come si fa a dare consigli a persone che non si conoscono, che hanno un vissuto particolarissimo come tutti, senza peccare di presunzione e ridurre tutto al proprio punto di vista e alla propria sensibilità?


Non si può.


----------



## Horny (14 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Non mi ci troverò mai qui. Come si fa a dare consigli a persone che non si conoscono, che hanno un vissuto particolarissimo come tutti, senza peccare di presunzione e ridurre tutto al proprio punto di vista e alla propria sensibilità?


impossibile.
ci si proietta tutti molto,
chi più chi meno.


----------



## Vipera gentile (14 Febbraio 2015)

Ma non si rischia di fare danni?


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Ma non si rischia di fare danni?


Più di così? Nah.


----------



## Horny (14 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Ma non si rischia di fare danni?


no, secondo me no.
poi dipende anche dall'utente.
ma qua la persona mi pare
ragionevole nell'approccio alla discussione.
magari lei desidererebbe credere che sia cambiato,
ma sa che non è il caso.


----------



## Vipera gentile (14 Febbraio 2015)

Nel caso specifico, ad esempio, mai e poi mai avrei accettato una cena il 14 febbraio e mai e poi mai avrei bevuto, abbassando le difese. Io.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Nel caso specifico, ad esempio, mai e poi mai avrei accettato una cena il 14 febbraio e mai e poi mai avrei bevuto, abbassando le difese. Io.


Ma lei vuol abbassarle, le difese.


----------



## ologramma (14 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io mille volte con marito, anche fosse ex, che con uno occasionale.  Vuoi mettere la confidenza e la  conoscenza????


Magari !!!!!!!!, fosse con mugliera, almeno si trom........


----------



## sienne (14 Febbraio 2015)

Ciao


in un certo senso, capisco. Sono separati. Vivono in case diverse. Perciò già molto è stato fatto.
Lui ora fa il pavone ... e dopo tutte quelle "inculate", una se la vuole pure godere un po' ... 
Brutto? Può essere. Ma estremamente umano. E se finiscono a letto, ciò non deve significare chi lo sa cosa.
Basta non cadere in un sentimentalismo nocivo, perché l'andazzo non cambierà ... 


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> in un certo senso, capisco. Sono separati. Vivono in case diverse. Perciò già molto è stato fatto.
> ...



!_!


----------



## Vipera gentile (14 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma lei vuol abbassarle, le difese.


Appunto. Chi sono io per puntare il dito e dirle katifa pampina, non si fa così oppure go for it?


----------



## Eratò (14 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Non mi ci troverò mai qui. Come si fa a dare consigli a persone che non si conoscono, che hanno un vissuto particolarissimo come tutti, senza peccare di presunzione e ridurre tutto al proprio punto di vista e alla propria sensibilità?


Qui non si danno consigli.Si esprimono i propri punti di vista,vedila così.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Appunto. Chi sono io per puntare il dito e dirle katifa pampina, non si fa così oppure go for it?


Se è quello che pensi, fallo. Altrimenti non farlo. Non farlo.


----------



## Vipera gentile (14 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se è quello che pensi, fallo. Altrimenti non farlo. Non farlo.


Infatti mi astengo. 
Resta comunque il mio senso di straniamento e inadeguatezza rispetto al forum. Uff... 
Vabbè, ignorate


----------



## sienne (14 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Infatti mi astengo.
> Resta comunque il mio senso di straniamento e inadeguatezza rispetto al forum. Uff...
> Vabbè, ignorate



Ciao

vorrei capire. Se tutti si dovessero astenere, non ci sarebbe dialogo. E qui si viene per dialogare e trovare confronto. Credo, che si è abbastanza intelligenti per capire se un consiglio viene dato in base a se stessi o prendendo conto dell'interlocutore. E se non è chiaro, si può chiedere o esprimersi a riguardo, come ha fatto. 

Cosa intendi tu?


sienne


----------



## Eratò (14 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Infatti mi astengo.
> Resta comunque il mio senso di straniamento e inadeguatezza rispetto al forum. Uff...
> Vabbè, ignorate


Ma inadeguatezza perché? Ognuno  dice ciò  che pensa e basta.Non ci vuole una "preparazione" per partecipare


----------



## Vipera gentile (14 Febbraio 2015)

Perché non sono fatta per queste tematiche, perché mi sembra sempre di impicciarmi dei fatti degli altri, perché di fondo ho già abbastanza casini di mio. E mi spiace, davvero, perché qui riuscite a mettervi a nudo. Cosa che non potrei mai fare io


----------



## Mary The Philips (14 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> fatemi gli auguri.......stasera sono a cena con mio marito...prima volta da soli senza bimba da quando ci siamo separati.......anche se io ho già messo le mani avanti sull tenore della serata (nessun festeggiamento minchione, solo parlare in territorio neutrale a distanza di orecchie dalla bimba).......so già che lui inscenerà tutte le sue arti seduttive, per poi passare al disperato "only youuuuuuuuuu" se la seduzione non ha scalfito......
> .....serata impegnativa.....uno in genere a San Valentino dovrebbe scopare, eccheccazzo!
> 
> 
> ...


Ti mando un'infinità di auguri affinchè tu trascorra una serata non impegnativa, ma semplicemente bella. Da quello che ho letto, te la meriti tutta


----------



## Circe (14 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Disi se vai a letto con un uomo che odi fai male solo a te. Che poi Circe vuole raccontarsi che è una figa per questo lo faccia. A me mette tristezza.
> Nel frattempo suo marito scopa quando vuole e ha la mogliettina a casa. Non fare paragoni con te siete davvero in due situazioni ben distinte


Mai sentita figa, e non sono un oggetto che lui usa. Hai interpretato male ciò che sono. Per motivi che non sto a ripetere, sono rimasta con lui. È umanamente impossibile dimenticare cosa si è subito, specialmente se te lhanno fatto tuo marito e la tua miglior amica con cui condividevo vita, viaggi, gravidanze e dormite. Ma non tutti possono scegliere....ed io quindi che faccio? Mi ammazzo io, gli ammazzo i figli? Ammazzo lui? Io amo i miei figli e la loro serenità. E ho scelto di salvaguardarla. Costi quel che costi. E faccio un po di ironia per sdrammatizzare. Anche per togliermi di dosso quell'immagine pesante che mi è stata cucita addosso. E nel frattempo cerco di sorridere. Ma la malinconia non si comanda. Un giorno sarà parte del mio passato. Adesso un passetti alla volta.


----------



## Uhlalá (14 Febbraio 2015)

Buona sera a tutti!
sono a casa, sono da sola, non ho trombato con il mio ex, è stata una serata moooolto impegnativa (come CONSAPEVOLMENTE mi aspettavo), ho ottenuto, nel mio piccolo, quello che volevo...un altro piccolo passo verso la mia...rinascita? Diciamo così!

buona serata a tutti!

PS: Joey, non ce l'avevo con te, il tuo punto di vista ERA detto con grazia, non mi hai certo ferito 

PPS: Mary grazie per l'augurio, è stato molto apprezzato 

notte ragazzacci


----------



## Circe (14 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non mi sembra affatto faccia la stronza, anzi.  Forse il contesto dove abita e lavora che  la limita molto nelle possibilità  di conoscere gente nuova. Avrebbe bisogno di aria.  Rispetto pero' a come la leggevo due anni fa altro che se sta meglio.
> 
> OGNUNO sceglie in base a quello che ritiene il meglio per sé e per i figli.  Avra' i suoi tempi ma non e' detto sia finita qui.
> 
> ...


Grazie Disincantata...io alla vendetta non ci penso proprio...non fa parte della mia natura ...per tutto il resto mi hai capita ;-)


----------



## Circe (14 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Buona sera a tutti!
> sono a casa, sono da sola, non ho trombato con il mio ex, è stata una serata moooolto impegnativa (come CONSAPEVOLMENTE mi aspettavo), ho ottenuto, nel mio piccolo, quello che volevo...un altro piccolo passo verso la mia...rinascita? Diciamo così!
> 
> buona serata a tutti!
> ...


La cosa principale e' sentirsi in pace con se stessi....le interpretazioni degli altri servono solo a capire nuovi punti di vista ;-)


----------



## Uhlalá (14 Febbraio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> La cosa principale e' sentirsi in pace con se stessi....le interpretazioni degli altri servono solo a capire nuovi punti di vista ;-)


dipende da come vengono fatte queste interpretazioni: se mi si dà della cogliona, quando sono io la prima a dirmelo, ben venga, soprattutto quando viene detto a mo' di affettuosa tiratina di orecchi. Quando mi si dice che probabilmente sono ancora innamorata, ben venga anche questo, io per prima non ho ben chiaro cosa provo in mezzo a questo turbinio di emozioni.
Quando mi si dà dell'adolescente che non si prende cura della figlia (perché il senso era questo), senza neanche aver perso un minimo di tempo a leggere altri miei post, dal tono più serio, in cui spiegavo che in tutti questi anni non ho MAI permesso che il dolore potesse riversarsi sulla bambina, e che se ora lei e suo padre hanno un bellissimo rapporto gran parte del merito è mio....allora mi incazzo (e non mi riferisco a te circe).
Mia figlia si è ritrovata con una madre cornuta (e tutto quello che ne consegue) fin da quando era in pancia....se mi fossi comportata da adolescente non l'avrei messa davanti a tutto, soprattutto davanti a me e alla merda in cui ero. Proprio perché sono una madre con i controcazzi ho fatto ben attenzione a scindere tra donna ferita e madre responsabile, è proprio per questo lei ha attraversato indenne tutti questi pesantissimi 7 anni (e questo non lo dico io, ma la psicologa infantile da cui l'ho portata, per eccesso di zelo, quando mi sono separata da suo padre). E se stasera sono andata a cena con lui, il motivo principale è proprio perché mi ero rotta le balle che lui tentasse i suoi approcci disperati davanti a lei. 
Tutto qui, cogliona sì, madre che deve ancora superare la fase adolescenziale anche no, eccheccazzo.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Febbraio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> Mai sentita figa, e non sono un oggetto che lui usa. Hai interpretato male ciò che sono. Per motivi che non sto a ripetere, sono rimasta con lui. È umanamente impossibile dimenticare cosa si è subito, specialmente se te lhanno fatto tuo marito e la tua miglior amica con cui condividevo vita, viaggi, gravidanze e dormite. Ma non tutti possono scegliere....ed io quindi che faccio? Mi ammazzo io, gli ammazzo i figli? Ammazzo lui? Io amo i miei figli e la loro serenità. E ho scelto di salvaguardarla. Costi quel che costi. E faccio un po di ironia per sdrammatizzare. Anche per togliermi di dosso quell'immagine pesante che mi è stata cucita addosso. E nel frattempo cerco di sorridere. Ma la malinconia non si comanda. Un giorno sarà parte del mio passato. Adesso un passetti alla volta.


Che io non mi spiego non è per me una novità. Che non ti senti figa è lampnye. Ti atteggi a stronza e non lo sei. Indossi una maschera che Seconfo me fa male a te.
Già detto mille volte che sai bene tu perché resti ma restare e fare finta di PER MR  é snagkiato. Resta ma essendo te stessa. Resta dicenfo chiaro che resti per questi motivi. Resta ma sii invisibile per lui. Altrumenti avcetta quello che ti ha fatto e trovo un modo per essere serena. Secondo me, per come ti leggo non lo sei e me ne dispiace.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Buona sera a tutti!
> sono a casa, sono da sola, non ho trombato con il mio ex, è stata una serata moooolto impegnativa (come CONSAPEVOLMENTE mi aspettavo), ho ottenuto, nel mio piccolo, quello che volevo...un altro piccolo passo verso la mia...rinascita? Diciamo così!
> 
> buona serata a tutti!
> ...


Non ti conosco e non so quello che hai passato. Probabilmente sei molto più forte di me. Quello che non concepisco ma è un mio limite è che una donna matura e adulta e msdre ritenga necessario bere per essere in grado di affrontare una serata.
io piuttosto non la affronto.
Se in qualche modo ti ho offeso me ne scuso non era mia intenzione.
Ho un figlio adolescente e semtire adulti parlare di alcool comeetodo per farsi forza mi fa paura. Ripeto limite mio e probabilmente arriva in un momento per me delicato


----------



## Nocciola (15 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> dipende da come vengono fatte queste interpretazioni: se mi si dà della cogliona, quando sono io la prima a dirmelo, ben venga, soprattutto quando viene detto a mo' di affettuosa tiratina di orecchi. Quando mi si dice che probabilmente sono ancora innamorata, ben venga anche questo, io per prima non ho ben chiaro cosa provo in mezzo a questo turbinio di emozioni.
> Quando mi si dà dell'adolescente che non si prende cura della figlia (perché il senso era questo), senza neanche aver perso un minimo di tempo a leggere altri miei post, dal tono più serio, in cui spiegavo che in tutti questi anni non ho MAI permesso che il dolore potesse riversarsi sulla bambina, e che se ora lei e suo padre hanno un bellissimo rapporto gran parte del merito è mio....allora mi incazzo (e non mi riferisco a te circe).
> Mia figlia si è ritrovata con una madre cornuta (e tutto quello che ne consegue) fin da quando era in pancia....se mi fossi comportata da adolescente non l'avrei messa davanti a tutto, soprattutto davanti a me e alla merda in cui ero. Proprio perché sono una madre con i controcazzi ho fatto ben attenzione a scindere tra donna ferita e madre responsabile, è proprio per questo lei ha attraversato indenne tutti questi pesantissimi 7 anni (e questo non lo dico io, ma la psicologa infantile da cui l'ho portata, per eccesso di zelo, quando mi sono separata da suo padre). E se stasera sono andata a cena con lui, il motivo principale è proprio perché mi ero rotta le balle che lui tentasse i suoi approcci disperati davanti a lei.
> Tutto qui, cogliona sì, madre che deve ancora superare la fase adolescenziale anche no, eccheccazzo.


Leggo solo ora. Spero di essermi spiegata meglio nel post sopra. Mai giudicato te che non conosco come madre.


----------



## Circe (15 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> dipende da come vengono fatte queste interpretazioni: se mi si dà della cogliona, quando sono io la prima a dirmelo, ben venga, soprattutto quando viene detto a mo' di affettuosa tiratina di orecchi. Quando mi si dice che probabilmente sono ancora innamorata, ben venga anche questo, io per prima non ho ben chiaro cosa provo in mezzo a questo turbinio di emozioni.
> Quando mi si dà dell'adolescente che non si prende cura della figlia (perché il senso era questo), senza neanche aver perso un minimo di tempo a leggere altri miei post, dal tono più serio, in cui spiegavo che in tutti questi anni non ho MAI permesso che il dolore potesse riversarsi sulla bambina, e che se ora lei e suo padre hanno un bellissimo rapporto gran parte del merito è mio....allora mi incazzo (e non mi riferisco a te circe).
> Mia figlia si è ritrovata con una madre cornuta (e tutto quello che ne consegue) fin da quando era in pancia....se mi fossi comportata da adolescente non l'avrei messa davanti a tutto, soprattutto davanti a me e alla merda in cui ero. Proprio perché sono una madre con i controcazzi ho fatto ben attenzione a scindere tra donna ferita e madre responsabile, è proprio per questo lei ha attraversato indenne tutti questi pesantissimi 7 anni (e questo non lo dico io, ma la psicologa infantile da cui l'ho portata, per eccesso di zelo, quando mi sono separata da suo padre). E se stasera sono andata a cena con lui, il motivo principale è proprio perché mi ero rotta le balle che lui tentasse i suoi approcci disperati davanti a lei.
> Tutto qui, cogliona sì, madre che deve ancora superare la fase adolescenziale anche no, eccheccazzo.


Ti capisco...anche io ho avuto il secondo mentre lui era già con lei, mia cara amica-sorella.....e sono cose che solo chi ha provato può capire. E x i figli ci si tira su le maniche, pur tamponando un cuore che perde sangue. A me è stato detto di tutto, perché me lo sono tenuta. Ma alcuni utenti qui sono speciali. Non hanno mai giudicato le mie scelte, mi hanno chiesto e mi hanno confortata. Io spesso leggo e non posso commentare xche sono sempre con qualcuno accanto. Ma quando torno, so chi mi darà una pacca sulla spalla nel momento del bisogno.


----------



## Uhlalá (15 Febbraio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> Ti capisco...anche io ho avuto il secondo mentre lui era già con lei, mia cara amica-sorella.....e sono cose che solo chi ha provato può capire. E x i figli ci si tira su le maniche, pur tamponando un cuore che perde sangue. A me è stato detto di tutto, perché me lo sono tenuta. Ma alcuni utenti qui sono speciali. Non hanno mai giudicato le mie scelte, mi hanno chiesto e mi hanno confortata. Io spesso leggo e non posso commentare xche sono sempre con qualcuno accanto. Ma quando torno, so chi mi darà una pacca sulla spalla nel momento del bisogno.


E te la dó una anch'io molto volentieri


----------



## Circe (15 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che io non mi spiego non è per me una novità. Che non ti senti figa è lampnye. Ti atteggi a stronza e non lo sei. Indossi una maschera che Seconfo me fa male a te.
> Già detto mille volte che sai bene tu perché resti ma restare e fare finta di PER MR  é snagkiato. Resta ma essendo te stessa. Resta dicenfo chiaro che resti per questi motivi. Resta ma sii invisibile per lui. Altrumenti avcetta quello che ti ha fatto e trovo un modo per essere serena. Secondo me, per come ti leggo non lo sei e me ne dispiace.


Allora forse hai un modo di scrivere che lascia adito a cattiva interpretazione. La stessa cosa detta in piu modi assume diversi significati. Mi fa piacere il confronto, ma quando ho letto il tuo commento...ti ho sentita un pò  la saccente di turno che sa cosa provano e pensano gli altri. Il tuo modo di porti adesso mi ha fatto ricredere...


----------



## Circe (15 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> E te la dó una anch'io molto volentieri


;-) donne che si consolano nel cuore della notte!


----------



## Uhlalá (15 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Leggo solo ora. Spero di essermi spiegata meglio nel post sopra. Mai giudicato te che non conosco come madre.


Scuse accettate 
e scusa il mio pathos....ma mi avevi punzecchiato proprio nell'unica cosa che, in tutta questa storiaccia, ho sempre gestito alla grande!


----------



## Nocciola (15 Febbraio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> Allora forse hai un modo di scrivere che lascia adito a cattiva interpretazione. La stessa cosa detta in piu modi assume diversi significati. Mi fa piacere il confronto, ma quando ho letto il tuo commento...ti ho sentita un pò  la saccente di turno che sa cosa provano e pensano gli altri. Il tuo modo di porti adesso mi ha fatto ricredere...


Circe da quando sei entrata qui tu sai che essendo dalla parte opposta fatico a entrare nella tua storia propruo perché mi sento in difetto. Ma io
Facvio davvero il tifo per te.
Leggerti davvero serena sarebbe per me davvero molto bello 
Mi scuso per i toni anche io ogni tanto affronto momenti dufficili e forse scarico qui un po di rabbia o rispondo in modo brusco


----------



## Uhlalá (15 Febbraio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> ;-) donne che si consolano nel cuore della notte!


Uahauahaua mi hai fatto morire!!! Donne che si consolano nel cuore della notte di San Valentino, e che fanno pure la pace (vedi me e Farfalla)....oh signúr ci sarebbe da scriverci un libro


----------



## disincantata (15 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Disi se vai a letto con un uomo che odi fai male solo a te. Che poi Circe vuole raccontarsi che è una figa per questo lo faccia. A me mette tristezza.
> Nel frattempo suo marito scopa quando vuole e ha la mogliettina a casa. Non fare paragoni con te siete davvero in due situazioni ben distinte



IO non ho mai letto che Circe si consideri meglio o peggio di altre, mai, scrive talmente poco poi. 

Poi odio e' una parola grossa,  difficile provarlo davvero per un uomo con cui hai fatto figli e vissuto vent'anni e oltre.

E spero suo marito abbia smesso di fare il galletto. Per lei e per i loro figli.  Spero.

Non credo proprio che lei accetterebbe, dopo quello bruttissimo subito, altro o altri tradimenti. 

A meno che abbiano fatto un patto di convivenza di comodo. 

Poi so che ogni storia e' diversa dall'altra ma davvero non ho mai percepito una Circe vanitosa.  ANZI.


----------



## Circe (15 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Circe da quando sei entrata qui tu sai che essendo dalla parte opposta fatico a entrare nella tua storia propruo perché mi sento in difetto. Ma io
> Facvio davvero il tifo per te.
> Leggerti davvero serena sarebbe per me davvero molto bello
> Mi scuso per i toni anche io ogni tanto affronto momenti dufficili e forse scarico qui un po di rabbia o rispondo in modo brusco


Anche tu però...ancora dall'altra parte stai? Mi sa che non si sta bene in entrambi i posti...


----------



## Nocciola (15 Febbraio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> Anche tu però...ancora dall'altra parte stai? Mi sa che non si sta bene in entrambi i posti...


No dall'altea parte nel senso che conoscevo la moglie ci sono stata per due anni e mezzo. Poi è finita per forza di causa maggiore.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> IO non ho mai letto che Circe si consideri meglio o peggio di altre, mai, scrive talmente poco poi.
> 
> Poi odio e' una parola grossa,  difficile provarlo davvero per un uomo con cui hai fatto figli e vissuto vent'anni e oltre.
> 
> ...


Ma magari fosse vanitosa


----------



## Circe (15 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> IO non ho mai letto che Circe si consideri meglio o peggio di altre, mai, scrive talmente poco poi.
> 
> Poi odio e' una parola grossa,  difficile provarlo davvero per un uomo con cui hai fatto figli e vissuto vent'anni e oltre.
> 
> ...


All'inizio della scoperta, sono arrivata qui e mi hanno deriso un sacco di amanti.  E sono partita col fucile in pugno non per attaccare ma per legittima difesa. Poi sono cresciuta. Poi il mio psicologo mi ha detto di staccare dal forum. Dopo tempo ci sono tornata, perché ero un po più forte....e pian piano la vita ha preso il sopravvento sul tempo e gli impegni. A volte commento ma non mi caga nessuno. A volte continuo e a volte mi fermo. Ma ripeto quando ritorno so chi mi ha capita davvero. E tu sei una di loro Disincantata...hai capito che sono una donna mite. Non mi piace il protagonismo e vivo semplicemente....


----------



## disincantata (15 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma magari fosse vanitosa



Allora non ho capito il tuo post.


----------



## angela (15 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Ma non si rischia di fare danni?


Anche molti credo! Si è fragili in certi momenti della vita e spesso poco lucidi per fare le dovute distinzioni.


----------



## Circe (15 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> No dall'altea parte nel senso che conoscevo la moglie ci sono stata per due anni e mezzo. Poi è finita per forza di causa maggiore.


Cosa ti ha lasciato quella storia? Ne è valsa la pena?


----------



## Uhlalá (15 Febbraio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> All'inizio della scoperta, sono arrivata qui e mi hanno deriso un sacco di amanti.  E sono partita col fucile in pugno non per attaccare ma per legittima difesa. Poi sono cresciuta. Poi il mio psicologo mi ha detto di staccare dal forum. Dopo tempo ci sono tornata, perché ero un po più forte....e pian piano la vita ha preso il sopravvento sul tempo e gli impegni. A volte commento ma non mi caga nessuno. A volte continuo e a volte mi fermo. Ma ripeto quando ritorno so chi mi ha capita davvero. E tu sei una di loro Disincantata...hai capito che sono una donna mite. Non mi piace il protagonismo e vivo semplicemente....


ma davvero? Derisa perché? A me vien da ridere delle amanti che alla fine restano sempre le seconde scelte (tranne quell'una su 1000)....magari c'è a chi va bene così, e in quel caso nulla da dire, massimo rispetto...ma io ne ho conosciute diverse che si son fatte parecchio male, e alla fine dei salmi son finite in terapia pure loro....


----------



## Circe (15 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> ma davvero? Derisa perché? A me vien da ridere delle amanti che alla fine restano sempre le seconde scelte (tranne quell'una su 1000)....magari c'è a chi va bene così, e in quel caso nulla da dire, massimo rispetto...ma io ne ho conosciute diverse che si son fatte parecchio male, e alla fine dei salmi son finite in terapia pure loro....


E vai nella testa di chi rideva di me....boh....ma mi è servito anche quello! Ho imparato quanto è sbagliato credere che il mondo sia buono e che è sbagliato credere che sia tutto cattivo. Il problema non è nel forum....è nel mio letto che dorme. E in fondo hanno ragione a dire che  sono triste. Magari non come credono, ma è inutile negare che una batosta così grande lasci spazio alla vita spensierata di prima. La mia vita è stata distrutta x sempre. Cerco di tenere insieme i pezzi e di non pensare a quanto costi farlo. Ma siamo umani e a volte è dura...


----------



## disincantata (15 Febbraio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> All'inizio della scoperta, sono arrivata qui e mi hanno deriso un sacco di amanti.  E sono partita col fucile in pugno non per attaccare ma per legittima difesa. Poi sono cresciuta. Poi il mio psicologo mi ha detto di staccare dal forum. Dopo tempo ci sono tornata, perché ero un po più forte....e pian piano la vita ha preso il sopravvento sul tempo e gli impegni. A volte commento ma non mi caga nessuno. A volte continuo e a volte mi fermo. Ma ripeto quando ritorno so chi mi ha capita davvero. E tu sei una di loro Disincantata...hai capito che sono una donna mite. Non mi piace il protagonismo e vivo semplicemente....



Un amante, chiunque sia, comunque sia messa,  che si permette di attaccare una moglie tradita merita solo un bel VAFFANCULO.

Abbiamo avuto Fantastica maestra di vita. Il non plus ultra della femminilita' ahahahah una pessima persona che denigrava tutte  le mogli.

A me non e' capitato o non ci ho badato, so io come sono e mi piaccio  molto da sempre.  Leale e schietta. 

Io se non ho perso qualche tuo post ti ho sempre almeno salutata.  Pensata tantissime volte e ogni volta sperando tu stessi bene. 

Si, questo forum a volte fa male.  Bisogna saper prendere le contromisure.  

Ciao cara, non e' comunque vendetta cercata, ma un opportunita' colta.  Vale la pena se il chiodo non esce riuscire comunque a schiacciarlo.  Conta stare bene.  

Non dobbiamo alcuna  fedelta' a chi ci ha tradito.  

Io vorrei solo saperti serena e qualche volta pure felice.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Allora non ho capito il tuo post.


Strano mi spiego sempre così bene


----------



## Nocciola (15 Febbraio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> Cosa ti ha lasciato quella storia? Ne è valsa la pena?


Mi ha lasciato tanto. Mi ha dato tanto. Si ne è valsa la pena. Tornassi indietro rifarei tutto uguale. Siamo rimasti molto amici. Ci sentiamo spesso. 

ps scusa la sincerità


----------



## Nocciola (15 Febbraio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> E vai nella testa di chi rideva di me....boh....ma mi è servito anche quello! Ho imparato quanto è sbagliato credere che il mondo sia buono e che è sbagliato credere che sia tutto cattivo. Il problema non è nel forum....è nel mio letto che dorme. E in fondo hanno ragione a dire che  sono triste. Magari non come credono, ma è inutile negare che una batosta così grande lasci spazio alla vita spensierata di prima. La mia vita è stata distrutta x sempre. Cerco di tenere insieme i pezzi e di non pensare a quanto costi farlo. Ma siamo umani e a volte è dura...


Qui non c'entra essere amanti. Una persona che ride della tua storia è stupida, amante o no.
Io ci ho letto una sofferenza infinita e non sono quasi mai intervenuta. Forse ho provato a darti un altro punto di vista nel tentativo sicuramente non riuscito di alleviare il tuo dolore


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Febbraio 2015)

Basta questa malinconia... la festa dei puci puci è finita per noi, ora voglio un degno San Faustino, festa dei single per Uh lalá, Circe, Disincantata!  su su oggi è il vostro giorno...e se non vi basta c'è l'8 marzo (mi raccomando per l'8 marzo niente mimose, prendete i partner, dite che azzerate tutto il passato e fategli pulire casa, badare bimbi o rogne e voi godetevi belle fresche uno gnocco di turno. Appena vi chiedono se hanno pulito bene, voi  fate complimenti e fateglieli fare anche dall'altro, cosi tanto per capire che si prova dall'altra parte) :rotfl: vi voglio cariche!


----------



## Uhlalá (15 Febbraio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> E vai nella testa di chi rideva di me....boh....ma mi è servito anche quello! Ho imparato quanto è sbagliato credere che il mondo sia buono e che è sbagliato credere che sia tutto cattivo. Il problema non è nel forum....è nel mio letto che dorme. E in fondo hanno ragione a dire che  sono triste. Magari non come credono, ma è inutile negare che una batosta così grande lasci spazio alla vita spensierata di prima. La mia vita è stata distrutta x sempre. Cerco di tenere insieme i pezzi e di non pensare a quanto costi farlo. Ma siamo umani e a volte è dura...


Ti quoto, perché è veramente durissima.....e fa crescere un sacco di pelo sullo stomaco......il tuo problema è nel letto che dorme, il mio mi ha appena mandato una foto di nostra figlia che dorme, con tanto di registrazione del suo russare....per lui è un modo per farmi sentire che siamo ancora una squadra, noi tre, per me è una mazzata alla mia fragile autonomia da lui......anch'io avevo il sogno del mulino bianco.....ma chi lo è mai stato il mulino bianco?
e questo succede puntualmente tutte le volte che la bimba dorme da lui......ma tant'è, questa è la situazione.

un abbraccione


----------



## Uhlalá (15 Febbraio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Basta questa malinconia... la festa dei puci puci è finita per noi, ora voglio un degno San Faustino, festa dei single per Uh lalá, Circe, Disincantata!  su su oggi è il vostro giorno...e se non vi basta c'è l'8 marzo (mi raccomando per l'8 marzo niente mimose, prendete i partner, dite che azzerate tutto il passato e fategli pulire casa, badare bimbi o rogne e voi godetevi belle fresche uno gnocco di turno. Appena vi chiedono se hanno pulito bene, voi  fate complimenti e fateglieli fare anche dall'altro, cosi tanto per capire che si prova dall'altra parte) :rotfl: vi voglio cariche!


grrrrrrande!! E con questa perla me ne vado a letto


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> grrrrrrande!! E con questa perla me ne vado a letto


 Buonanotte  :bacissimo:


----------



## disincantata (15 Febbraio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Basta questa malinconia... la festa dei puci puci è finita per noi, ora voglio un degno San Faustino, festa dei single per Uh lalá, Circe, Disincantata!  su su oggi è il vostro giorno...e se non vi basta c'è l'8 marzo (mi raccomando per l'8 marzo niente mimose, prendete i partner, dite che azzerate tutto il passato e fategli pulire casa, badare bimbi o rogne e voi godetevi belle fresche uno gnocco di turno. Appena vi chiedono se hanno pulito bene, voi  fate complimenti e fateglieli fare anche dall'altro, cosi tanto per capire che si prova dall'altra parte) :rotfl: vi voglio cariche!



Non e' possibile cara, fa gia' quasi tutto lui,  se devo essere sincera ha sempre aiutato tanto, quando c'era.  Oggi sempre. 

L'unica cosa che non fa e non sa fare e' stirare.  Poco male. Mi piace molto stirare. Poi lui non usa camicie, solo jeans, non ha pretese, per lui posso non stirare. 
Se non fosse  inciampato un marito perfetto.   ED IN OGNI caso non ne ho ancora incontrato uno con cui lo cambierei.


----------



## Nicka (15 Febbraio 2015)

Io faccio davvero una fatica boia a capire come si possa anche solo pensare di ridere di un'altra donna o parlarne male o prendersi un qualche tipo di confidenza simile.
E allora mi viene anche da pensare che un po' è colpa di questi fantastici ometti che quando decidono di dar sfogo altrove lasciano tempo e spazio per permettere una cosa simile.
Che alla fine sti ometti decidono pur di stare con la consorte, per un milione di svariati motivi eh...ma credo che una persona che decide di stare con la persona che ha scelto per la vita lo fa anche in nome di un sentimento che è ancora presente. Pur se c'è stata una deviazione di percorso.
E se è presente ancora un sentimento, la voglia di continuare a vivere con quella persona perchè la si ama, allora non si dovrebbero permettere certe cose.
Non è colpa delle stronze/troie/facocere/deficienti che si scopano i mariti altrui, è colpa anche di questi uomini che non mettono determinati paletti e permettono di deridere, infangare, prendere per il culo le donne che hanno per mano.
Davvero, quando leggo certe cose resto basita.


----------



## drusilla (15 Febbraio 2015)

...


----------



## Uhlalá (15 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io faccio davvero una fatica boia a capire come si possa anche solo pensare di ridere di un'altra donna o parlarne male o prendersi un qualche tipo di confidenza simile.
> E allora mi viene anche da pensare che un po' è colpa di questi fantastici ometti che quando decidono di dar sfogo altrove lasciano tempo e spazio per permettere una cosa simile.
> Che alla fine sti ometti decidono pur di stare con la consorte, per un milione di svariati motivi eh...ma credo che una persona che decide di stare con la persona che ha scelto per la vita lo fa anche in nome di un sentimento che è ancora presente. Pur se c'è stata una deviazione di percorso.
> E se è presente ancora un sentimento, la voglia di continuare a vivere con quella persona perchè la si ama, allora non si dovrebbero permettere certe cose.
> ...


ti straquoto.....è stato uno dei punti di discussione della cena di ieri....spesso certe amanti diventano facocere perché sono state indotte a credere che la moglie cornuta veniva prescelta per tutt'altri motivi che l'amore.....e su questo, sono d'accordo con te, gran parte della colpa è dei mariti, che dicono balle all'una e all'altra per tenersi capra e cavoli........oh quanto apprezzo di più quei mariti che dicono apertamente che amano la moglie ma che hanno voglia ogni tanto di farsi una scopata fuori dall'ordinario, prendendosi anche la responsabilità della pubblica fustigazione morale....


----------



## free (15 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io faccio davvero una fatica boia a capire come si possa anche solo pensare di ridere di un'altra donna o parlarne male o prendersi un qualche tipo di confidenza simile.
> E allora mi viene anche da pensare che un po' è colpa di questi fantastici ometti che quando decidono di dar sfogo altrove lasciano tempo e spazio per permettere una cosa simile.
> Che alla fine sti ometti decidono pur di stare con la consorte, per un milione di svariati motivi eh...ma credo che una persona che decide di stare con la persona che ha scelto per la vita lo fa anche in nome di un sentimento che è ancora presente. Pur se c'è stata una deviazione di percorso.
> E se è presente ancora un sentimento, la voglia di continuare a vivere con quella persona perchè la si ama, allora non si dovrebbero permettere certe cose.
> ...


vabbè ma come si fa a credere a un traditore che parla del SUO matrimonio? nel bene e nel male
è un'ingenuità, secondo me


----------



## Uhlalá (15 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> vabbè ma come si fa a credere a un traditore che parla del SUO matrimonio? nel bene e nel male
> è un'ingenuità, secondo me


e anche questa è verissima....ecco perché traditori e amanti si trovano bene insieme.....oltre al sesso, ovvio


----------



## Nicka (15 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> vabbè ma come si fa a credere a un traditore che parla del SUO matrimonio? nel bene e nel male
> è un'ingenuità, secondo me


Assolutamente. 
Il problema è il dare però spazio a certe cose secondo me.


----------



## Horny (15 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io faccio davvero una fatica boia a capire come si possa anche solo pensare di ridere di un'altra donna o parlarne male o prendersi un qualche tipo di confidenza simile.
> E allora mi viene anche da pensare che un po' è colpa di questi fantastici ometti che quando decidono di dar sfogo altrove lasciano tempo e spazio per permettere una cosa simile.
> Che alla fine sti ometti decidono pur di stare con la consorte, per un milione di svariati motivi eh...ma credo che una persona che decide di stare con la persona che ha scelto per la vita lo fa anche in nome di un sentimento che è ancora presente. Pur se c'è stata una deviazione di percorso.
> E se è presente ancora un sentimento, la voglia di continuare a vivere con quella persona perchè la si ama, allora non si dovrebbero permettere certe cose.
> ...


sinceramente a me la questione pare del tutto secondaria.
nel senso che da uno che mi inganna e mente a me, e che in parecchi
momenti ha preferito la compagnia e l'intimità con altri, io non mi
sento amata o destinataria di sentimenti, a prescindere da quanto e se
'Permetta' a qualcuno di deridermi.


----------



## Horny (15 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> ti straquoto.....è stato uno dei punti di discussione della cena di ieri....spesso certe amanti diventano facocere perché sono state indotte a credere che la moglie cornuta veniva prescelta per tutt'altri motivi che l'amore.....e su questo, sono d'accordo con te, gran parte della colpa è dei mariti, che dicono balle all'una e all'altra per tenersi capra e cavoli........oh quanto apprezzo di più quei mariti che dicono apertamente che amano la moglie ma che hanno voglia ogni tanto di farsi una scopata fuori dall'ordinario, prendendosi anche la responsabilità della pubblica fustigazione morale....


Vabe ma tu stai a discutere con lui delle sue amanti?
Prescelta????


----------



## feather (15 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> vabbè ma come si fa a credere a un traditore che parla del SUO matrimonio? nel bene e nel male
> è un'ingenuità, secondo me


Può darsi. Allora devi partire dall'assunto che tutto quello che l'amante ti racconta sono balle. E che in tutta la giostra non c'è niente di vero.


----------



## passante (15 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> ti straquoto.....è stato *uno dei punti di discussione *della cena di ieri....spesso certe amanti diventano facocere perché sono state indotte a credere che la moglie cornuta veniva *prescelta* per tutt'altri motivi che l'amore.....e su questo, sono d'accordo con te, gran parte della colpa è dei mariti, che dicono balle all'una e all'altra per tenersi capra e cavoli........oh quanto apprezzo di più quei mariti che dicono apertamente che *amano la moglie *ma che hanno voglia ogni tanto di farsi una scopata fuori dall'ordinario, prendendosi anche la responsabilità della pubblica fustigazione morale....


Uhlala', mi sa che devi fare ancora un po'di percorso di indipendeza emotiva dal tuo ex. tipo cominciare a credere(davvero, non solo con la testa, ma anche con la pancia) che il tuo valoro non è né confermato né amplificato da ciò che tuo marito per te o pensa di te. e che non è un onore essere da lui amata o stimata. di certo che la farai, ma ti ci devi un po' mettere


----------



## free (15 Febbraio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Può darsi. Allora devi partire dall'assunto che tutto quello che l'amante ti racconta sono balle. E che in tutta la giostra non c'è niente di vero.



balle, mezze verità, omissioni...come fai a sapere veramente com'è il matrimonio altrui?
l'amante ascolta la canzone che eventualmente (ma sarebbe meglio di NO, secondo me) le canta il traditore (che tra l'altro ha già dimostrato di non brillare in sincerità)


----------



## Uhlalá (15 Febbraio 2015)

passante ha detto:


> Uhlala', mi sa che devi fare ancora un po'di percorso di indipendeza emotiva dal tuo ex. tipo cominciare a credere(davvero, non solo con la testa, ma anche con la pancia) che il tuo valoro non è né confermato né amplificato da ciò che tuo marito per te o pensa di te. e che non è un onore essere da lui amata o stimata. di certo che la farai, ma ti ci devi un po' mettere


verissimo....basta vedere le reazioni che ho con lui ogni volta che entriamo nel tema "amanti".......ma ora ho consapevolezza di questo, fino a poco tempo fa mi limitavo a starci male come un cane.......un passetto alla volta


----------



## Uhlalá (15 Febbraio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Vabe ma tu stai a discutere con lui delle sue amanti?
> Prescelta????


Quando ci stai ancora in mezzo alla cacca, hai bisogno di sprofondare giù giù, giusto per toccare la terra e darti una bella spinta per risalire....probabilmente le strategie per riprendersi da queste botte cambiano da persona a persona....con me sta funzionando......fa male, ma funziona. Tant'è che ieri sera non ho sentito il bisogno di lasciarmi andare (nonostante il prosecco ), e l'ho lasciato fuori dalla porta di casa senza il minimo rimpianto.......un modo di comportarmi (e di sentire) per me decisamente nuovo.


----------



## Nicka (15 Febbraio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> sinceramente a me la questione pare del tutto secondaria.
> nel senso che da uno che mi inganna e mente a me, e che in parecchi
> momenti ha preferito la compagnia e l'intimità con altri, io non mi
> sento amata o destinataria di sentimenti, a prescindere da quanto è se
> 'Permetta' a qualcuno di deridermi.


A me non pare secondaria nel momento in cui leggo spesso e volentieri di quanto ci si lamenta del fatto che "la troia e lo stronzo ridevano di me" oppure "lei si permetteva di parlare male di me, mi insultava, tentava di prendere il mio posto" e cose simili.
Perchè diciamolo, un conto è sapere che il proprio uomo (o la propria donna) si sono fatti delle scopate al di fuori del rapporto ufficiale. Un conto invece è venire a scoprire di essere pure derise/i o chissà cos'altro. E queste sono cose che vengono permesse, non ci sono cazzi.
Poi capisco che ogni cosa che si fa si sbaglia eh...e non è nemmeno giusto parlare di rispetto dato che di rispetto ce n'è stato poco a prescindere, ma quello che ci dovrebbe essere è quel minimo di tutela che a sentire certe storie manca completamente.

Detta in altro modo e per intenderci. Il mio uomo può pure mettermi le corna e togliersi uno sfizio, ma deve lasciare fuori me. E allo stesso modo deve pretendere dalla tizia che ne rimanga fuori e non si deve permettere di parlare di me per deridermi o chissà cosa.
E' la cosa che mi farebbe incazzare di più in assoluto.


----------



## passante (15 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> verissimo....basta vedere le reazioni che ho con lui ogni volta che entriamo nel tema "amanti".......ma ora ho consapevolezza di questo, fino a poco tempo fa mi limitavo a starci male come un cane.......*un passetto alla volta*


certo


----------



## rewindmee (15 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non è colpa delle stronze/troie/facocere/deficienti che si scopano i mariti altrui, è colpa anche di questi uomini che non mettono determinati paletti e permettono di deridere, infangare, prendere per il culo le donne che hanno per mano.
> Davvero, quando leggo certe cose resto basita.


Quando esco con le mie amiche a cena parlo sempre bene di mia moglie, e altrettanto fanno loro dei loro partner... e mi arrabbierei se non fosse così. E' una storia di solo sesso, mica ci dobbiamo sposare...


----------



## rewindmee (15 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> oh quanto apprezzo di più quei mariti che dicono apertamente che amano la moglie ma che hanno voglia ogni tanto di farsi una scopata fuori dall'ordinario, prendendosi anche la responsabilità della pubblica fustigazione morale....


...e peraltro a San Valentino non scopano e neanche insistono, e si fanno pure la litigata del 15 mattina per una battuta, dopo un mese che a casa non si scopa... però sono cattivo. Io. Se sorrido invece di incazzarmi.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> A me non pare secondaria nel momento in cui leggo spesso e volentieri di quanto ci si lamenta del fatto che "la troia e lo stronzo ridevano di me" oppure "lei si permetteva di parlare male di me, mi insultava, tentava di prendere il mio posto" e cose simili.
> Perchè diciamolo, un conto è sapere che il proprio uomo (o la propria donna) si sono fatti delle scopate al di fuori del rapporto ufficiale. Un conto invece è venire a scoprire di essere pure derise/i o chissà cos'altro. *E queste sono cose che vengono permesse, non ci sono cazzi.*
> Poi capisco che ogni cosa che si fa si sbaglia eh...e non è nemmeno giusto parlare di rispetto dato che di rispetto ce n'è stato poco a prescindere, ma quello che ci dovrebbe essere è quel minimo di tutela che a sentire certe storie manca completamente.
> 
> ...


Quoto,  especially the bold


----------



## Horny (15 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Quando ci stai ancora in mezzo alla cacca, hai bisogno di sprofondare giù giù, giusto per toccare la terra e darti una bella spinta per risalire....probabilmente le strategie per riprendersi da queste botte cambiano da persona a persona....con me sta funzionando......fa male, ma funziona. Tant'è che ieri sera non ho sentito il bisogno di lasciarmi andare (nonostante il prosecco ), e l'ho lasciato fuori dalla porta di casa senza il minimo rimpianto.......un modo di comportarmi (e di sentire) per me decisamente nuovo.


No, scusa.
mi esprimo male perché troppo sintetica.
ti capisco benissimo, in quanto ho adottato
spesso la medesima strategia, in circostanze diverse.
Anch'io ho bisogno di metabolizzare il peggio.
Tempo perso, comunque.
qua ci si proietta molto,
non conoscendo gli utenti.
Tuo marito mi irrita.
scusa, il tuo ex.
tu invece mi sei simpatica.
Piange, minaccia il suicidio,
manda foto della figlia addormentata.....
cerca di manipolarti.


----------



## Horny (15 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> A me non pare secondaria nel momento in cui leggo spesso e volentieri di quanto ci si lamenta del fatto che "la troia e lo stronzo ridevano di me" oppure "lei si permetteva di parlare male di me, mi insultava, tentava di prendere il mio posto" e cose simili.
> Perchè diciamolo, un conto è sapere che il proprio uomo (o la propria donna) si sono fatti delle scopate al di fuori del rapporto ufficiale. Un conto invece è venire a scoprire di essere pure derise/i o chissà cos'altro. E queste sono cose che vengono permesse, non ci sono cazzi.
> Poi capisco che ogni cosa che si fa si sbaglia eh...e non è nemmeno giusto parlare di rispetto dato che di rispetto ce n'è stato poco a prescindere, ma quello che ci dovrebbe essere è quel minimo di tutela che a sentire certe storie manca completamente.
> 
> ...


Siamo diverse.
il mio no, non può pure
tradirmi. Decisamente no.
Se poi non è uno sfizio occasionale,
il fatto che non si parli benissimo
del partner, lo darei,  purtroppo,
per scontato.
Il tradire la compagna incinta,
se il figlio e' un progetto comune,
Questo per me è grave.


----------



## Horny (15 Febbraio 2015)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Quando esco con le mie amiche a cena parlo sempre bene di mia moglie, e altrettanto fanno loro dei loro partner... e mi arrabbierei se non fosse così. E' una storia di solo sesso, mica ci dobbiamo sposare...


Ecco!
da ammirare proprio. :unhappy:


----------



## Nocciola (15 Febbraio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Siamo diverse.
> il mio no, non può pure
> tradirmi. Decisamente no.
> Se poi non è uno sfizio occasionale,
> ...


Ho tradito per due anni e mezzo mai detto nulla contro mio marito. L'altro ha sempre saputo che stavo bene a casa


----------



## Nicka (15 Febbraio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Siamo diverse.
> il mio no, non può pure
> tradirmi. Decisamente no.
> Se poi non è uno sfizio occasionale,
> ...


Riferito a me: in 6 anni lui non ha mai parlato male della sua compagna e io men che meno mi sono mai permessa di dire qualcosa a suo sfavore. Nè mi sono permessa mai di offenderla.
Non era uno sfizio occasionale e nel suo rapporto non c'erano problemi tant'è vero che se l'è sposata.

Tradire la compagna incinta è qualcosa che non voglio nemmeno immaginare perchè a me farebbe un male cane.


----------



## disincantata (15 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io faccio davvero una fatica boia a capire come si possa anche solo pensare di ridere di un'altra donna o parlarne male o prendersi un qualche tipo di confidenza simile.
> E allora mi viene anche da pensare che un po' è colpa di questi fantastici ometti che quando decidono di dar sfogo altrove lasciano tempo e spazio per permettere una cosa simile.
> Che alla fine sti ometti decidono pur di stare con la consorte, per un milione di svariati motivi eh...ma credo che una persona che decide di stare con la persona che ha scelto per la vita lo fa anche in nome di un sentimento che è ancora presente. Pur se c'è stata una deviazione di percorso.
> E se è presente ancora un sentimento, la voglia di continuare a vivere con quella persona perchè la si ama, allora non si dovrebbero permettere certe cose.
> ...


_
Intanto bisognerebbe sapere tutto ed e' impossibile, ma se tu amante non la nomini e non fai domande dubito che sia l'altro a farlo.  

Per esperienza personale posso dire di non aver mai sfiorato argomento.  
_


----------



## passante (15 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> MISTERI, sembrava non funzionare ed e' partito x volte.


----------



## perplesso (15 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Quando ci stai ancora in mezzo alla cacca, hai bisogno di sprofondare giù giù, giusto per toccare la terra e darti una bella spinta per risalire....probabilmente le strategie per riprendersi da queste botte cambiano da persona a persona....con me sta funzionando......fa male, ma funziona. Tant'è che ieri sera non ho sentito il bisogno di lasciarmi andare (nonostante il prosecco ), e l'ho lasciato fuori dalla porta di casa senza il minimo rimpianto.......un modo di comportarmi (e di sentire) per me decisamente nuovo.


buono ma migliorabile


----------



## Uhlalá (15 Febbraio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> No, scusa.
> mi esprimo male perché troppo sintetica.
> ti capisco benissimo, in quanto ho adottato
> spesso la medesima strategia, in circostanze diverse.
> ...


horny, hai ragione, è il re della manipolazione....non lo fa però con cognizione di causa....questo è il suo unico modo di agire ora che si sente mancare il terreno sotto i piedi.....sta a me, che lo ho "smascherato", non cadere più in queste dinamiche....lui tanto non cambia, la sua natura è questa, la mia è quella di scegliere se continuare a farmi manipolare o no....credo di essere sulla strada del no....ma sarei una pazza se dicessi "Ehi gente sono improvvisamente guarita"....la strada è lunga, perché sono stata a questo gioco per troppo tempo.....ma so di aver fatto passi enormi nella giusta direzione...


----------



## Uhlalá (15 Febbraio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Siamo diverse.
> il mio no, non può pure
> tradirmi. Decisamente no.
> Se poi non è uno sfizio occasionale,
> ...


quanto a questo, lui per anni si era attenuto alla versione che per lui era solo sesso, la paternità vicina lo faceva sentire inadeguato ecc ecc. Ieri è venuto fuori che sì, ne era innamorato, che sì, mi stava (ci stava) lasciando per lei, che lei ha più volte fatto pressione per questo, e che anzi continuava ad informarsi sulla nostra situazione con un carissimo amico comune, amico che io ho chiamato per primo quando scoprii il tradimento devastata dal dolore, amico che mi disse che non ne aveva idea, amico che in questi anni è più volte venuto a casa nostra come anima in pena perché la sua ragazza di allora, mia carissima amica, lo aveva tradito. Amico che io ho difeso e per il quale ho quasi rovinato l'amicizia con la mia amica......Come mi sono sentita? Una mmmmerda.......stamattina ho fatto fuori questo "amico" (metaforicamente parlando), poi adesso, a fine giornata, mi sento decisamente più libera.....in cuor mio sapevo tutto, l'aver avuto una conferma verbale (anche se a distanza di 7 anni) mi ha reso più tetragona nella mia decisione di darci un taglio con tutta questa merda.......tutto fa.


----------



## Uhlalá (15 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> buono ma migliorabile


certo che sì


----------



## Ecate (15 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> horny, hai ragione, è il *re della manipolazione*....non lo fa però con cognizione di causa....questo *è il suo unico modo di agire ora che si sente mancare il terreno sotto i piedi.*....*sta a me*, che lo ho "smascherato", *non cadere più in queste dinamiche.*...*lui tanto non cambia*, la sua natura è questa, la mia è quella di scegliere se continuare a farmi manipolare o no....credo di essere sulla strada del no....ma *sarei una pazza se dicessi "Ehi gente sono improvvisamente guarita"....la strada è lunga, perché sono stata a questo gioco per troppo* tempo.....ma so di aver fatto passi enormi nella giusta direzione...


Mi identifico un sacco
anche se io delle mie corna non so nulla
ero troppo concentrata sul rialzarmi in piedi e parare i colpi.


----------



## Ecate (15 Febbraio 2015)

passante ha detto:


> Uhlala', mi sa che devi fare ancora un po'di percorso di indipendeza emotiva dal tuo ex. tipo cominciare a credere(davvero, non solo con la testa, ma anche con la pancia) che il tuo valoro non è né confermato né amplificato da ciò che tuo marito per te o pensa di te. e che non è un onore essere da lui amata o stimata. di certo che la farai, ma ti ci devi un po' mettere



bello
Da incorniciare


----------



## Tebe (15 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> vabbè ma come si fa a credere a un traditore che parla del SUO matrimonio? nel bene e nel male
> è un'ingenuità, secondo me


Ma poi.
perche parlare dei rispettivi matrimoni/compagni?
cioè, ma non ci sono altri argomenti?
La tomba dell'eros proprio


----------



## Uhlalá (15 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma poi.
> perche parlare dei rispettivi matrimoni/compagni?
> cioè, ma non ci sono altri argomenti?
> La tomba dell'eros proprio


tebe se uno dei due è single e si innamora di quello sposato.....beh.....


----------



## Tebe (15 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> tebe se uno dei due è single e si innamora di quello sposato.....beh.....



ah...i traditori non geneticamente traditori.
Quelli che si innamorano del toy.





Gesù d'amore acceso.
Che raccapriccio.


----------



## Uhlalá (15 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> ah...i traditori non geneticamente traditori.
> Quelli che si innamorano del toy.
> 
> 
> ...


:rotfl:


----------



## Ecate (15 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> ah...i traditori non geneticamente traditori.
> Quelli che si innamorano del toy.
> 
> 
> ...


Eddài.
rigidona 
Non essere così manichea.
raccapriccio è la bassezza dello sputtanamento
delle curiosità morbose e delle pressioni
roba bassa, che fanno anche quelli/e che innamorati non sono
L'amour di per se può capitare
eccheddiamine


----------



## spleen (15 Febbraio 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Eddài.
> rigidona
> Non essere così manichea.
> raccapriccio è la bassezza dello sputtanamento
> ...


Già, l'amour è sempre in agguato.


----------



## Ecate (15 Febbraio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Già, l'amour è sempre in agguato.


cerrrrto!

Anche la bassezza eh
Quella pure di più 
è endemica


----------



## Nicka (15 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> tebe se uno dei due è single e si innamora di quello sposato.....beh.....


Se uno dei due è single e si innamora sono cazzi amari. Questo però non vuol mica dire niente.
Garantisco che le cose si sanno fin dal principio e si dovrebbe partire col presupposto che sarà molto difficile che si sarà scelte/i. 
Detto ciò, capisco che ognuno voglia tirare acqua al proprio mulino, mi sembra naturale...ma il bello è "giocare" pulito.
Io ho sempre puntato su di me, non sulla denigrazione altrui...
Vuoi me? Prendimi. Se non lo fai hai le tue motivazioni, che io di certo non smonto straparlando di una persona che non conosco e che non mi conosce e che soprattutto non sa niente.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Se uno dei due è single e si innamora sono cazzi amari. Questo però non vuol mica dire niente.
> Garantisco che le cose si sanno fin dal principio e si dovrebbe partire col presupposto che sarà molto difficile che si sarà scelte/i.
> Detto ciò, capisco che ognuno voglia tirare acqua al proprio mulino, mi sembra naturale...ma il bello è "giocare" pulito.
> Io ho sempre puntato su di me, non sulla denigrazione altrui...
> Vuoi me? Prendimi. Se non lo fai hai le tue motivazioni, che io di certo non smonto straparlando di una persona che non conosco e che non mi conosce e che soprattutto non sa niente.


Quoto


----------



## Uhlalá (15 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Se uno dei due è single e si innamora sono cazzi amari. Questo però non vuol mica dire niente.
> Garantisco che le cose si sanno fin dal principio e si dovrebbe partire col presupposto che sarà molto difficile che si sarà scelte/i.
> Detto ciò, capisco che ognuno voglia tirare acqua al proprio mulino, mi sembra naturale...ma il bello è "giocare" pulito.
> Io ho sempre puntato su di me, non sulla denigrazione altrui...
> Vuoi me? Prendimi. Se non lo fai hai le tue motivazioni, che io di certo non smonto straparlando di una persona che non conosco e che non mi conosce e che soprattutto non sa niente.





farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto


quoto anch'io....ma non tutte sono così....prima di conoscere mio marito sono stata (molto poco a dire la verità ) con uno impegnato....ho capito presto che non l'avrebbe lasciata per me e ho chiuso perché se continuavo ero a rischio innamoramento....ma non la conoscevo, nè l'avevo mai vista, per cui non mi sono mai azzardata a esprimermi su di lei....purtroppo non tutte son così corrette...


----------



## Horny (15 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> quanto a questo, lui per anni si era attenuto alla versione che per lui era solo sesso, la paternità vicina lo faceva sentire inadeguato ecc ecc. Ieri è venuto fuori che sì, ne era innamorato, che sì, mi stava (ci stava) lasciando per lei, che lei ha più volte fatto pressione per questo, e che anzi continuava ad informarsi sulla nostra situazione con un carissimo amico comune, amico che io ho chiamato per primo quando scoprii il tradimento devastata dal dolore, amico che mi disse che non ne aveva idea, amico che in questi anni è più volte venuto a casa nostra come anima in pena perché la sua ragazza di allora, mia carissima amica, lo aveva tradito. Amico che io ho difeso e per il quale ho quasi rovinato l'amicizia con la mia amica......Come mi sono sentita? Una mmmmerda.......stamattina ho fatto fuori questo "amico" (metaforicamente parlando), poi adesso, a fine giornata, mi sento decisamente più libera.....in cuor mio sapevo tutto, l'aver avuto una conferma verbale (anche se a distanza di 7 anni) mi ha reso più tetragona nella mia decisione di darci un taglio con tutta questa merda.......tutto fa.


A be'.......
Si è davvero merda.
e succhia energie.

uhlala,
quando mai dovesse venirti
la minima tentazione di 
tornare sui tuoi passi, leggi
la storia di amarax

sono meccanismi che si
ripetono.



Nicka ha detto:


> Riferito a me: in 6 anni lui non ha mai parlato male della sua compagna e io men che meno mi sono mai permessa di dire qualcosa a suo sfavore. Nè mi sono permessa mai di offenderla.
> Non era uno sfizio occasionale e nel suo rapporto non c'erano problemi tant'è vero che se l'è sposata.
> 
> *Tradire la compagna incinta è qualcosa che non voglio nemmeno immaginare perchè a me farebbe un male cane*.


anche a me.
penso a chiunque.



Nicka ha detto:


> Se uno dei due è single e si innamora sono cazzi amari. Questo però non vuol mica dire niente.
> Garantisco che le cose si sanno fin dal principio e si dovrebbe partire col presupposto che sarà molto difficile che si sarà scelte/i.
> Detto ciò, capisco che ognuno voglia tirare acqua al proprio mulino, mi sembra naturale...ma il bello è "giocare" pulito.
> Io ho sempre puntato su di me, non sulla denigrazione altrui...
> Vuoi me? Prendimi. Se non lo fai hai le tue motivazioni, che io di certo non smonto straparlando di una persona che non conosco e che non mi conosce e che soprattutto non sa niente.


condivido.
infatti non mi vedo
nel ruolo di amante.
nel senso che lo sfizio
del toy mi dura pochissimo.
e,se invece fossi coinvolta, credo non
accetterei che facesse sesso o dormisse
con la moglie. o lei o me.


----------



## Nicka (15 Febbraio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> condivido.
> infatti non mi vedo
> nel ruolo di amante.
> nel senso che lo sfizio
> ...


Io nel ruolo invece mi ci sono trovata a lungo, per cui parlo in un certo modo.
Non mi interessava che facesse sesso con lei.
Quello che spesso si fa fatica a comprendere (almeno da questa parte della barricata) è che alcuni guardano al rapporto che intercorre esclusivamente tra due persone.
"siamo io e lui e basta" quello che succede al di fuori non deve interessarci.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io nel ruolo invece mi ci sono trovata a lungo, per cui parlo in un certo modo.
> Non mi interessava che facesse sesso con lei.
> Quello che spesso si fa fatica a comprendere (almeno da questa parte della barricata) è che alcuni guardano al rapporto che intercorre esclusivamente tra due persone.
> "siamo io e lui e basta" quello che succede al di fuori non deve interessarci.


Riquoto


----------



## Nicka (15 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Riquoto


----------



## Horny (15 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io nel ruolo invece mi ci sono trovata a lungo, per cui parlo in un certo modo.
> Non mi interessava che facesse sesso con lei.
> Quello che spesso si fa fatica a comprendere (almeno da questa parte della barricata) è che alcuni guardano al rapporto che intercorre esclusivamente tra due persone.
> "siamo io e lui e basta" quello che succede al di fuori non deve interessarci.


si lo comprendo.
e per come sono fatta,
non ci starei bene.


----------



## Circe (15 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io nel ruolo invece mi ci sono trovata a lungo, per cui parlo in un certo modo.
> Non mi interessava che facesse sesso con lei.
> Quello che spesso si fa fatica a comprendere (almeno da questa parte della barricata) è che alcuni guardano al rapporto che intercorre esclusivamente tra due persone.
> "siamo io e lui e basta" quello che succede al di fuori non deve interessarci.


Visione ristretta mi permetto di dire,  perché poi quando il marito finisce con  l'amante, spesso corteggia e fa sesso con la moglie. La moglie non lo sa dell'altra e va avanti. Ma voi come fate ad accettare che un uomo usi voi e la moglie? Mi ricordo di un giorno....il pomeriggio lo fece con lei (trovato sul cell dopo) e la sera con me, il giorno dopo messaggi romantici a profusione come "sei una donna favolosa, senza di te morirei e solo tu mi fai impazzire cosi" a me. Io illusa che fosse tutto vero il sentimento ok. Ma voi che sapete che lui ci va a letto con la moglie, come fate ad essere sicure che prenda in giro la moglie mentre voi pensate di essere le regine del suo cuore o del suo uccello?(scusate la volgarita ma alla fine sono discorsi che su quello si basano). Non vi viene mai in mente di essere usate? E se si non vi sentite umiliate da un uomo meschino e vigliacco che usa la bugia x ottenere l'unica cosa che gli interessa? Perché vi assicuro, che anche se in quel momento si sente coinvolto, non ci perde niente a dare subito della puttana all'amante....e non è che mi riferisco a mio marito solo....ne ho sentite parecchie di queste storie. E sono finite tutte nello stesso modo....


----------



## Nicka (15 Febbraio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> Visione ristretta mi permetto di dire,  perché poi quando il marito finisce con  l'amante, spesso corteggia e fa sesso con la moglie. La moglie non lo sa dell'altra e va avanti. Ma voi come fate ad accettare che un uomo usi voi e la moglie? Mi ricordo di un giorno....il pomeriggio lo fece con lei (trovato sul cell dopo) e la sera con me, il giorno dopo messaggi romantici a profusione come "sei una donna favolosa, senza di te morirei e solo tu mi fai impazzire cosi" a me. Io illusa che fosse tutto vero il sentimento ok. Ma voi che sapete che lui ci va a letto con la moglie, come fate ad essere sicure che prenda in giro la moglie mentre voi pensate di essere le regine del suo cuore o del suo uccello?(scusate la volgarita ma alla fine sono discorsi che su quello si basano). Non vi viene mai in mente di essere usate? E se si non vi sentite umiliate da un uomo meschino e vigliacco che usa la bugia x ottenere l'unica cosa che gli interessa? Perché vi assicuro, che anche se in quel momento si sente coinvolto, non ci perde niente a dare subito della puttana all'amante....e non è che mi riferisco a mio marito solo....ne ho sentite parecchie di queste storie. E sono finite tutte nello stesso modo....


Personalmente non mi sono mai sentita usata. Eravamo in due, nessuno mi ha costretta e nessuno ha costretto lui, non dimentichiamolo.
E sempre personalmente non mi sono mai sentita regina di nessun cuore o cazzo che dir si voglia. Minchia che brutta roba. Di certo con me non gli interessava solo il sesso, se è quello che intendi con "unica cosa che gli interessa".

Voleva darmi della puttana? Ben venga, non mi ci sono mai sentita.

A me sembra che alla fine ci si fermi sempre a una specie di superficie, quando non si vuole capire che a volte nella vita capita di conoscere delle persone con cui si creano dei rapporti che non hanno nulla a che vedere con i rapporti "ufficiali".
Io almeno mi sono sempre sentita parte di un qualcosa di strano, assurdo, completamente sbagliato e infinitamente giusto.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Febbraio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> Visione ristretta mi permetto di dire,  perché poi quando il marito finisce con  l'amante, spesso corteggia e fa sesso con la moglie. La moglie non lo sa dell'altra e va avanti. Ma voi come fate ad accettare che un uomo usi voi e la moglie? Mi ricordo di un giorno....il pomeriggio lo fece con lei (trovato sul cell dopo) e la sera con me, il giorno dopo messaggi romantici a profusione come "sei una donna favolosa, senza di te morirei e solo tu mi fai impazzire cosi" a me. Io illusa che fosse tutto vero il sentimento ok. Ma voi che sapete che lui ci va a letto con la moglie, come fate ad essere sicure che prenda in giro la moglie mentre voi pensate di essere le regine del suo cuore o del suo uccello?(scusate la volgarita ma alla fine sono discorsi che su quello si basano). Non vi viene mai in mente di essere usate? E se si non vi sentite umiliate da un uomo meschino e vigliacco che usa la bugia x ottenere l'unica cosa che gli interessa? Perché vi assicuro, che anche se in quel momento si sente coinvolto, non ci perde niente a dare subito della puttana all'amante....e non è che mi riferisco a mio marito solo....ne ho sentite parecchie di queste storie. E sono finite tutte nello stesso modo....


Intanto mai pensato di essere la regina del suo cuore o del suo uccello. Mai pensato di esseee piú importante di sua moglie come lui non lo era di mio marito. Io sapevo di essere una persona importante per lui e che aveva con lui un rapporto particolare. Perché avrei dovuto sentirmi usata? Allora anche lui avrebbe dovuto sentirsi usato.
Abbiamo preso uno dell'altra e dato ció che volevamo fine,
Se dopo 5 anni ormai che non facciamo sesso siamo ancora così uniti probabilmente qualcosa di più rispetto alla scopata c'era


----------



## Ecate (15 Febbraio 2015)

:up:





Nicka ha detto:


> Personalmente non mi sono mai sentita usata. Eravamo in due, nessuno mi ha costretta e nessuno ha costretto lui, non dimentichiamolo.
> E sempre personalmente non mi sono mai sentita regina di nessun cuore o cazzo che dir si voglia. Minchia che brutta roba. Di certo con me non gli interessava solo il sesso, se è quello che intendi con "unica cosa che gli interessa".
> 
> Voleva darmi della puttana? Ben venga, non mi ci sono mai sentita.
> ...


----------



## Nicka (15 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Intanto mai pensato di essere la regina del suo cuore o del suo uccello. Mai pensato di esseee piú importante di sua moglie come lui non lo era di mio marito. Io sapevo di essere una persona importante per lui e che aveva con lui un rapporto particolare. Perché avrei dovuto sentirmi usata? Allora anche lui avrebbe dovuto sentirsi usato.
> Abbiamo preso uno dell'altra e dato ció che volevamo fine,
> Se dopo 5 anni ormai che non facciamo sesso siamo ancora così uniti probabilmente qualcosa di più rispetto alla scopata c'era


Ecco, ora ti quoto io!


----------



## Circe (15 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Personalmente non mi sono mai sentita usata. Eravamo in due, nessuno mi ha costretta e nessuno ha costretto lui, non dimentichiamolo.
> E sempre personalmente non mi sono mai sentita regina di nessun cuore o cazzo che dir si voglia. Minchia che brutta roba. Di certo con me non gli interessava solo il sesso, se è quello che intendi con "unica cosa che gli interessa".
> 
> Voleva darmi della puttana? Ben venga, non mi ci sono mai sentita.
> ...


Io non mi fermo in superficie, anzi. A volte mi dispiace per lei....che si è data in tutti i modi in mezzo agli alberi e x il tempo di una scopata rubata. E poi è stata liquidata come un oggetto usato. E che ha usato a sua volta è vero. Ma sapendo che lui il biscotto lo bagnava in più zuppe.  Io dopo me lo sono tenuta, ma se lo scoprissi a farlo ancora mentre sta con me, non ci sarebbe più storia. Voi invece sapete che lo fa, sapete che vi tradisce e ve lo tenete. È molto profondo il mio pensare...non mi spiego come fate. Eppure di uomini ce ne sono in giro....e ci teniamo sti stronzi....


----------



## Ecate (15 Febbraio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> Visione ristretta mi permetto di dire,  perché poi quando il marito finisce con  l'amante, spesso corteggia e fa sesso con la moglie. La moglie non lo sa dell'altra e va avanti. Ma voi come fate ad accettare che un uomo usi voi e la moglie? Mi ricordo di un giorno....il pomeriggio lo fece con lei (trovato sul cell dopo) e la sera con me, il giorno dopo messaggi romantici a profusione come "sei una donna favolosa, senza di te morirei e solo tu mi fai impazzire cosi" a me. Io illusa che fosse tutto vero il sentimento ok. Ma voi che sapete che lui ci va a letto con la moglie, come fate ad essere sicure che prenda in giro la moglie mentre voi pensate di essere le regine del suo cuore o del suo uccello?(scusate la volgarita ma alla fine sono discorsi che su quello si basano). Non vi viene mai in mente di essere usate? E se si *non vi sentite umiliate da un uomo meschino e vigliacco che usa la bugia x ottenere l'unica cosa che gli interessa? *Perché vi assicuro, che anche se in quel momento si sente coinvolto, non ci perde niente a *dare subito della puttana all'amante*....e non è che mi riferisco a mio marito solo....ne ho sentite parecchie di queste storie. E sono finite tutte nello stesso modo....


Non so Circe ... Se quell'uomo è davvero così a me dispiacerebbe molto esserne l'amante ma preoccuperebbe ancora di più averlo come marito
e il grassetto sottolineato mi preoccuperebbe ancora di più


----------



## Circe (15 Febbraio 2015)

Ovviamente mi riferisco alle amanti coinvolte sentimentalmente...x chi lo fa x puro piacere fisico il discorso non vale...


----------



## Nicka (15 Febbraio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> Io non mi fermo in superficie, anzi. A volte mi dispiace per lei....che si è data in tutti i modi in mezzo agli alberi e x il tempo di una scopata rubata. E poi è stata liquidata come un oggetto usato. E che ha usato a sua volta è vero. Ma sapendo che lui il biscotto lo bagnava in più zuppe.  Io dopo me lo sono tenuta, ma se lo scoprissi a farlo ancora mentre sta con me, non ci sarebbe più storia. Voi invece sapete che lo fa, sapete che vi tradisce e ve lo tenete. È molto profondo il mio pensare...non mi spiego come fate. Eppure di uomini ce ne sono in giro....e ci teniamo sti stronzi....


Ribadisco l'importanza dei rapporti che si creano e che non hanno nulla a che vedere con la partner ufficiale.
Non sono stata liquidata, tanto è vero che dopo 7 anni ci sentiamo e vediamo ancora con una certa regolarità...assolutamente senza sesso.
All'epoca a me non fregava nulla di altri uomini, forse era quello il mio limite.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Personalmente non mi sono mai sentita usata. Eravamo in due, nessuno mi ha costretta e nessuno ha costretto lui, non dimentichiamolo.
> E sempre personalmente non mi sono mai sentita regina di nessun cuore o cazzo che dir si voglia. Minchia che brutta roba. Di certo con me non gli interessava solo il sesso, se è quello che intendi con "unica cosa che gli interessa".
> 
> Voleva darmi della puttana? Ben venga, non mi ci sono mai sentita.
> ...


veramente un bel post


----------



## Circe (15 Febbraio 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Non so Circe ... Se quell'uomo è davvero così a me dispiacerebbe molto esserne l'amante ma preoccuperebbe ancora di più averlo come marito
> e il grassetto sottolineato mi preoccuperebbe ancora di più


Qui ti sbagli..non sai che potere ha una moglie che ha scoperto il tradimento. Perché qualsiasi cosa possa fare o dire, alla fine una moglie tradita non ne esce con un pugno di mosche come invece succede spesso all'amante. E non sto parlando con astio o vendetta. Sto facendo un discorso da donna a donna. Credimi io preferisco mille volte essere la cornuta che essere nei panni di quella che tutti vedono come una Troia. Perché da noi si vede e si sa tutto. E per cosa poi? X un po di sesso e messaggi d'amore? No grazie, sono una donna con dei valori forti. Elemosinare ( e l'ho letto con o miei occhi) una scopata da uno che ha pure la moglie incinta e che tra l'altro è la tua migliore amica....mi da della poveretta. Provo pietà per lei e ovviamente anche per lui. Ma questa è un'altra storia.


----------



## Ecate (15 Febbraio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> Ovviamente mi riferisco alle amanti coinvolte sentimentalmente...x chi lo fa x puro piacere fisico il discorso non vale...


L'unica cosa che interessa all'uomo in questione, avevi scritto nel post precedente, sottintendendo il sesso, credo.
anche qui vale l'obiezione che ci sono molti maschi in circolazione
e ci si usa vicendevolmente

l'uso dei sentimenti è laido e avviene da parte di uomini e donne, traditi e traditori, sposati e liberi; ma nella maggior parte dei casi se accade non è proprio così evidente


----------



## Ecate (15 Febbraio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> Qui ti sbagli..non sai che potere ha una moglie che ha scoperto il tradimento. Perché qualsiasi cosa possa fare o dire, alla fine una moglie tradita non ne esce con un pugno di mosche come invece succede spesso all'amante. E non sto parlando con astio o vendetta. Sto facendo un discorso da donna a donna. Credimi io preferisco *mille volte essere la cornuta che essere nei panni di quella che tutti vedono come una Troia. Perché da noi si vede e si sa tutto. *E per cosa poi? X un po di sesso e messaggi d'amore? No grazie, sono una donna con dei *valori* *forti*. Elemosinare ( e l'ho letto con o miei occhi) una scopata da uno che ha pure la moglie incinta e che tra l'altro è la tua migliore amica....mi da della poveretta. Provo pietà per lei e ovviamente anche per lui. Ma questa è un'altra storia.


non so Circe...
sono storie crudeli però 
io i valori forti li ricalibrerei


----------



## Circe (15 Febbraio 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> l'uso dei sentimenti è laido e avviene da parte di uomini e donne, traditi e traditori, sposati e liberi; ma nella maggior parte dei casi se accade non è proprio così evidente


Io parlo x me. Io non ho mai usato i sentimenti di nessuno. Ne di amici ne di marito. Adesso che invece so come funziona, so farlo. Ma non sai che darei x tornare quella di prima. Quello che so oggi dei rapporti non mi piace purtroppo.


----------



## Nicka (15 Febbraio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> Qui ti sbagli..non sai che potere ha una moglie che ha scoperto il tradimento. Perché qualsiasi cosa possa fare o dire, alla fine una moglie tradita non ne esce con un pugno di mosche come invece succede spesso all'amante. E non sto parlando con astio o vendetta. Sto facendo un discorso da donna a donna. Credimi io preferisco mille volte essere la cornuta che essere nei panni di quella che tutti vedono come una Troia. Perché da noi si vede e si sa tutto. E per cosa poi? *X un po di sesso e messaggi d'amore?* No grazie, sono una donna con dei valori forti. Elemosinare ( e l'ho letto con o miei occhi) una scopata da uno che ha pure la moglie incinta e che tra l'altro è la tua migliore amica....mi da della poveretta. Provo pietà per lei e ovviamente anche per lui. Ma questa è un'altra storia.


Sul neretto, ecco dove ci si ferma spesso e volentieri.
Non è mai un po' di sesso e messaggi d'amore.

Poi vabbè, ognuno ha le proprie storie...


----------



## Circe (15 Febbraio 2015)

Ognuno qui parla con un vissuto che lo spinge. Non voglio offendere nessuno. A voi risulta inconcepibile restare con un marito che ha tradito, ma voi ci restate e ci state bene mentre lo fanno a voi. Punti di vista diversi....ma sempre basati sul dolore. Perché non credo che si esca interi da queste storie....una parte di se rimane sempre ferita.


----------



## Circe (15 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sul neretto, ecco dove ci si ferma spesso e volentieri.
> Non è mai un po' di sesso e messaggi d'amore.
> 
> Poi vabbè, ognuno ha le proprie storie...


Io mi fermo li perché l'amore lo vedo anche nel mio uomo che mi abbraccia mentre dormo, che fa la barba, che abbraccia un figlio, che sta sul divano con me. E non mi spiego come ci si possa accontentare di una parte di amore, di un amore x metà di un altra. Tutto qui per il mio limitato modo di vedere le cose...magari un domani succede a me e vengo a dirvi avevate ragione...


----------



## Ecate (16 Febbraio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> Ognuno qui parla con un vissuto che lo spinge. Non voglio offendere nessuno. A voi risulta inconcepibile restare con un marito che ha tradito, ma voi ci restate e ci state bene mentre lo fanno a voi. Punti di vista diversi....ma sempre basati sul dolore. Perché non credo che si esca interi da queste storie....una parte di se rimane sempre ferita.


Sul dolore non ci piove.
il vissuto di tutti/e è diverso
ti stupirà sapere che non sono mai stata con un uomo impegnato
che sono stata tradita
molto probabilmente anche da mio marito
che non ho mai tradito
o meglio
non sono mai andata a letto con un uomo senza annunciare con largo anticipo la fine della storia 
qualche limonata però si
ma poi troncato subito con l'ammmmore finito eh


----------



## Nicka (16 Febbraio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> Io mi fermo li perché l'amore lo vedo anche nel mio uomo che mi abbraccia mentre dormo, che fa la barba, che abbraccia un figlio, che sta sul divano con me. E non mi spiego come ci si possa accontentare di una parte di amore, di un amore x metà di un altra. Tutto qui per il mio limitato modo di vedere le cose...magari un domani succede a me e vengo a dirvi avevate ragione...


Io cosa vedevo invece?
Vedevo un ragazzo che mi abbracciava ogni volta che poteva, che mi portava al cinema a vedere un film, con cui bere qualcosa ogni tanto, con cui ci si pigliava a cuscinate, con cui passavo i pomeriggi in un parco a mangiare un gelato, con cui camminavo sotto la pioggia senza ombrello, con cui ci si scambiavano sguardi di vero affetto, che mi pigliava per il culo, con cui ci si piegava in due dalle risate, che appoggiava la testa sulle mie gambe mentre chiacchieravamo su una panchina e si faceva accarezzare i capelli, con cui ho avuto momenti che ricorderò finchè campo. Belli e brutti.
E questo cos'è? Un po' di sesso e messaggi d'amore?


----------



## Ecate (16 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io cosa vedevo invece?
> Vedevo un ragazzo che mi abbracciava ogni volta che poteva, che mi portava al cinema a vedere un film, con cui bere qualcosa ogni tanto, con cui ci si pigliava a cuscinate, con cui passavo i pomeriggi in un parco a mangiare un gelato, con cui camminavo sotto la pioggia senza ombrello, con cui ci si scambiavano sguardi di vero affetto, che mi pigliava per il culo, con cui ci si piegava in due dalle risate, che appoggiava la testa sulle mie gambe mentre chiacchieravamo su una panchina e si faceva accarezzare i capelli, con cui ho avuto momenti che ricorderò finchè campo. Belli e brutti.
> E questo cos'è? Un po' di sesso e messaggi d'amore?


Cacchio
io nicka ti capisco perfettamente
per quel niente che può valere eh


----------



## passante (16 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io nel ruolo invece mi ci sono trovata a lungo, per cui parlo in un certo modo.
> Non mi interessava che facesse sesso con lei.
> Quello che spesso si fa fatica a comprendere (almeno da questa parte della barricata) è che alcuni guardano al rapporto che intercorre esclusivamente tra due persone.
> "siamo io e lui e basta" quello che succede al di fuori non deve interessarci.


mi pare di capire  da che frequento questo forum che spesso "funziona" nella misura in cui e fintantoché si s_epara._ un pezzo di vita mia che non ha niente a che vedere col mio compagno, un noi che non ha niente a che vedere con tutto il resto, uno spazio e un tempo sospesi e slegati dalla quotidianità, e così via.
comprendo il meccanismo, anche se lo considero un po' un'illusione, un trucco di magia. 
ma chissà forse mi sbaglio, forse è solo perché io non amo sezionare la mia vita o i miei rapporti, o non mi interessa o, più semplicemente non ne sarei capace.


----------



## Uhlalá (16 Febbraio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> Io parlo x me. Io non ho mai usato i sentimenti di nessuno. Ne di amici ne di marito. Adesso che invece so come funziona, so farlo. Ma non sai che darei x tornare quella di prima. Quello che so oggi dei rapporti non mi piace purtroppo.


provo la stessa cosa........e a volte penso che se non avessi mai avuto quei cazzo di valori forti oggi sarei una persona decisamente più felice.



Horny ha detto:


> A be'.......
> Si è davvero merda.
> e succhia energie.
> 
> ...


Ho appena letto la storia di Amarax....Horny, non c'è problema, io sono già arrivata al punto di Amarax!! L'ho buttato fuori di casa dopo aver trovato il secondo tradimento, a distanza di anni....ho già materiale a sufficienza per dover resistere alle tentazioni 
non la conosco, ma spero che Amarax si sia ripresa....



Nicka ha detto:


> Io cosa vedevo invece?
> Vedevo un ragazzo che mi abbracciava ogni volta che poteva, che mi portava al cinema a vedere un film, con cui bere qualcosa ogni tanto, con cui ci si pigliava a cuscinate, con cui passavo i pomeriggi in un parco a mangiare un gelato, con cui camminavo sotto la pioggia senza ombrello, con cui ci si scambiavano sguardi di vero affetto, che mi pigliava per il culo, con cui ci si piegava in due dalle risate, che appoggiava la testa sulle mie gambe mentre chiacchieravamo su una panchina e si faceva accarezzare i capelli, con cui ho avuto momenti che ricorderò finchè campo. Belli e brutti.
> E questo cos'è? Un po' di sesso e messaggi d'amore?


no, nel tuo caso non è assolutamente sesso e messaggi....ma spesso chi è amante di lunga data tende a non considerare, vuoi per ingenuità, vuoi come difesa da un possibile dolore, che le stesse cose lui le ha fatte nelle fasi del magicissimo innamoramento con la moglie, e che una relazione quando diventa stabile e ufficiale, perde necessariamente quella magia, subentrano anche altre cose..Il tenere invece una relazione nel segreto mantiene necessariamente vivo quello stato di innamoramento costante, anche per il solo fatto di non vivere insieme ed avere vite "altre"..Io lo vedo col mio ex marito: adesso che viviamo in case separate, e che non mi vede più nella routine di "moglie", è tutt'un fuoco d'ardore adolescenziale (a cui fortunatamente non sto più abboccando )


----------



## Uhlalá (16 Febbraio 2015)

Fantastico!!! Vedo solo ora tra i tag di questa mia discussione la parola "manipolazione".....non so chi l'ha messa, ma è azzeccatissima


----------



## drusilla (16 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Fantastico!!! Vedo solo ora tra i tag di questa mia discussione la parola "manipolazione".....non so chi l'ha messa, ma è azzeccatissima


Ulla (sei un pò bionda nordica? Dimmi di si...) Sei una forza. Molla gli armeggi. Meriti un bel viaggio verso un altro porto.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> provo la stessa cosa........e a volte penso che se non avessi mai avuto quei cazzo di valori forti oggi sarei una persona decisamente più felice.


il rapporto tra felicità e valori dovrebbe essere il contrario di quel che affermi
a cosa dovrebbero servire i valori se non a rendere migliore la vita?


----------



## sienne (16 Febbraio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> il rapporto tra felicità e valori dovrebbe essere il contrario di quel che affermi
> a cosa dovrebbero servire i valori se non a rendere migliore la vita?



Ciao

mi riferisco solo al tuo post. 

Dipende dal tipo di valori. Alcuni valori sono costrutti talmente lontani dalla realtà, 
che quando si scontrano poi, può portare a mettere in discussione tutto un sistema ecc. 



sienne


----------



## Tradito? (16 Febbraio 2015)

No e' stato sindaco di s. Egiodio montalbino


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mi riferisco solo al tuo post.
> 
> ...


Sono d'accordo se parliamo di "ciò a cui viene dato valore". Perché in quel caso si tratta di qualcosa di soggettivo.
Ma mi sembrava si parlasse di valori che possono sostenere quando tutto crolla: se non nell'immediato, dovrebbero garantire.


----------



## Circe (16 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io cosa vedevo invece?
> Vedevo un ragazzo che mi abbracciava ogni volta che poteva, che mi portava al cinema a vedere un film, con cui bere qualcosa ogni tanto, con cui ci si pigliava a cuscinate, con cui passavo i pomeriggi in un parco a mangiare un gelato, con cui camminavo sotto la pioggia senza ombrello, con cui ci si scambiavano sguardi di vero affetto, che mi pigliava per il culo, con cui ci si piegava in due dalle risate, che appoggiava la testa sulle mie gambe mentre chiacchieravamo su una panchina e si faceva accarezzare i capelli, con cui ho avuto momenti che ricorderò finchè campo. Belli e brutti.
> E questo cos'è? Un po' di sesso e messaggi d'amore?


Non metto in dubbio i sentimenti che hai provato, quelli che penso è che sia tutto fine a se stesso.  Sarà il modo diverso di vedere l'amore credo. Io penso che un tradimento ci sta, se dopo porta ad un'evoluzione. Ci sta che non sto più bene con mio marito o moglie e un altro mi colpisca. Ma poi si rimane nel limbo? Senza responsabilità? Cioè quello che lui faceva con te era bello, entusiasmante....ma poi ? Tornava dalla moglie? E lo faceva pure con lei fidati. È troppo comodo....."tanto non facciamo male a nessuno".  Io un uomo diviso in due non lo potrei amare.  trovatemi un uomo qui dentro che tradisce x amore. La maggior parte delle volte siamo le donne a farci i film. Ad essere felici se un uomo sposato ci offre un gelato, ci porta al cinema, ci porta in motel o in un posto solitario  a fare sesso. Ma felici di che? Che uno ci dia quello che riesce a rubare alla famiglia? La mia amica per 5 anni ha fatto sesso con mio marito, ha fatto l a moglie parallela (un po anche veniva mantenuta) cosa le è rimasto? Sapeva che non mi avrebbe lasciata. Sapeva che avevamo un bel rapporto anche fisico, assisteva ai nostri abbracci. Cosa se ne fa adesso dei bei momenti che ha passato con lui? È stata una comoda donna a sua disposizione, con la quale fare i film porno. E poi? Io non ci voglio credere che non ci è rimasta male dopo. Sarebbe un pezzo di marmo. Cosa le è rimasto?


----------



## Vipera gentile (16 Febbraio 2015)

Scusami, ma tu stai proiettando la tua personale situazione su tutti gli uomini e su tutte le donne. Non per tutti è così (banalità estrema delle 8:54).


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Febbraio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> Non metto in dubbio i sentimenti che hai provato, quelli che penso è che sia tutto fine a se stesso. Sarà il modo diverso di vedere l'amore credo. Io penso che un tradimento ci sta, se dopo porta ad un'evoluzione. Ci sta che non sto più bene con mio marito o moglie e un altro mi colpisca. Ma poi si rimane nel limbo? Senza responsabilità? Cioè quello che lui faceva con te era bello, entusiasmante....ma poi ? Tornava dalla moglie? E lo faceva pure con lei fidati. È troppo comodo....."tanto non facciamo male a nessuno". Io un uomo diviso in due non lo potrei amare. trovatemi un uomo qui dentro che tradisce x amore. La maggior parte delle volte siamo le donne a farci i film. Ad essere felici se un uomo sposato ci offre un gelato, ci porta al cinema, ci porta in motel o in un posto solitario a fare sesso. Ma felici di che? Che uno ci dia quello che riesce a rubare alla famiglia? La mia amica per 5 anni ha fatto sesso con mio marito, ha fatto l a moglie parallela (un po anche veniva mantenuta) cosa le è rimasto? Sapeva che non mi avrebbe lasciata. Sapeva che avevamo un bel rapporto anche fisico, assisteva ai nostri abbracci. Cosa se ne fa adesso dei bei momenti che ha passato con lui? È stata una comoda donna a sua disposizione, con la quale fare i film porno. E poi? Io non ci voglio credere che non ci è rimasta male dopo. Sarebbe un pezzo di marmo. Cosa le è rimasto?


E secondo te cosa è rimasto? Eh? Sono rimasti momenti, belli per loro brutti per te. Cosa cazzo doveva rimanere? EH? Ma tu che cazzo ne sai, porca puttana? Tu non hai un cazzo di esperienza di NIENTE. Capito? Non sai nulla, quando cianci di "troppo comodo" qua di comodità parli della TUA che non hai mai cambiato un cazzo di nulla della tua vita, non hai mai conosciuto altro uomo oltre a quello stronzo di tuo marito, NON SAI UN CAZZO DEI RAPPORTI FRA GLI UOMINI E LE DONNE tolto il tuo, epperò mo' ti dai il patentino della figa stronza (sempre con tuo marito però, fortissima) quando la verità è che non ce la fai proprio e non ne esci da sto cazzo di matrimonio che ti consuma non tanto per i tuoi figli o per tutelare LORO ma perchè senza tuo marito non vali, purtroppo per te, un cazzo di niente e lo sai BENISSIMO. Quindi, esattamente, di cosa cazzo parli?


----------



## Circe (16 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Scusami, ma tu stai proiettando la tua personale situazione su tutti gli uomini e su tutte le donne. Non per tutti è così (banalità estrema delle 8:54).


Non su tutti, su questo forum. Tutte si aspettano qualcosa, degli uomini nessuno si aspetta niente. Parlo dei sentimenti. Ma forse ho sbagliato a scrivere in questo forum, popolato per la maggior parte da traditori.


----------



## feather (16 Febbraio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> La maggior parte delle volte siamo le donne a farci i film.


Non farne una questione di genere. È 50/50.. Non dipingerme le donne come le povere ingenue che cadono nella rete dei perfidi uomini. Che ti assicuro che spesso accade proprio il contrario.
Anzi, il genere femminile per educazione è più abituato a riconoscere e gestire le emozioni.



Joey Blow ha detto:


> perchè senza tuo marito non vali, purtroppo per te, un cazzo di niente e lo sai BENISSIMO.


Questo è un punto che quasi nessuno dice ad alta voce e che invece spessissimo È il nodo fondamentale.
...non parlo specificatamente di Circe..


----------



## sienne (16 Febbraio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> Non su tutti, su questo forum. Tutte si aspettano qualcosa, degli uomini nessuno si aspetta niente. Parlo dei sentimenti. Ma forse ho sbagliato a scrivere in questo forum, popolato per la maggior parte da traditori.



Ciao

non proprio. A primeggiare sono i traditi. I traditi che provano a "ricucire" il rapporto. 
E se sei una tradita che ha tagliato corto, te ne senti dire di tutti colori dai traditi che riparano, invece. 
C'è una vera lotta di classe ... 



sienne


----------



## Circe (16 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E secondo te cosa è rimasto? Eh? Sono rimasti momenti, belli per loro brutti per te. Cosa cazzo doveva rimanere? EH? Ma tu che cazzo ne sai, porca puttana? Tu non hai un cazzo di esperienza di NIENTE. Capito? Non sai nulla, quando cianci di "troppo comodo" qua di comodità parli della TUA che non hai mai cambiato un cazzo di nulla della tua vita, non hai mai conosciuto altro uomo oltre a quello stronzo di tuo marito, NON SAI UN CAZZO DEI RAPPORTI FRA GLI UOMINI E LE DONNE tolto il tuo, epperò mo' ti dai il patentino della figa stronza (sempre con tuo marito però, fortissima) quando la verità è che non ce la fai proprio e non ne esci da sto cazzo di matrimonio che ti consuma non tanto per i tuoi figli o per tutelare LORO ma perchè senza tuo marito non vali, purtroppo per te, un cazzo di niente e lo sai BENISSIMO. Quindi, esattamente, di cosa cazzo parli?


Ma tu CHI CAZZO SEI? QUANDO MAI TI SEI MESo IN GIOCO? UNA CASSIERA DEL CAZZO VOLEVI E MANCO TE LA SEI FATTA. Secondo me vai avanti di youporne e mano sinistra, mentre spari cazzate qui dentro. Io sto dialogando con altre donne che mi rispondono senza pistola alla testa. Delle tue menate non so che farmene. Eppure non ti rispondo da una vita e ti ostini a commentare. Sai tu senza marito che non valgo? E quando ti ho raccontato i fatti miei?e se per parlare con te devo saperne quanto una puttana di strada, vuol dire che sei solo in puttaniere e quindi parla pure con chi è al tuo livello.


----------



## feather (16 Febbraio 2015)

passante ha detto:


> mi pare di capire  da che frequento questo forum che spesso "funziona" nella misura in cui e fintantoché si s_epara._ un pezzo di vita mia che non ha niente a che vedere col mio compagno, un noi che non ha niente a che vedere con tutto il resto, uno spazio e un tempo sospesi e slegati dalla quotidianità, e così via.
> comprendo il meccanismo, anche se lo considero un po' un'illusione, un trucco di magia.
> ma chissà forse mi sbaglio, forse è solo perché io non amo sezionare la mia vita o i miei rapporti, o non mi interessa o, più semplicemente non ne sarei capace.


Non sei quindi d'accordo col 10% di.. chi era? Tebe mi pare.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Febbraio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> Non metto in dubbio i sentimenti che hai provato, quelli che penso è che sia tutto fine a se stesso. Sarà il modo diverso di vedere l'amore credo. Io penso che un tradimento ci sta, se dopo porta ad un'evoluzione. Ci sta che non sto più bene con mio marito o moglie e un altro mi colpisca. Ma poi si rimane nel limbo? Senza responsabilità? Cioè quello che lui faceva con te era bello, entusiasmante....ma poi ? Tornava dalla moglie? E lo faceva pure con lei fidati. È troppo comodo....."tanto non facciamo male a nessuno". Io un uomo diviso in due non lo potrei amare. trovatemi un uomo qui dentro che tradisce x amore. La maggior parte delle volte siamo le donne a farci i film. Ad essere felici se un uomo sposato ci offre un gelato, ci porta al cinema, ci porta in motel o in un posto solitario a fare sesso. Ma felici di che? Che uno ci dia quello che riesce a rubare alla famiglia? La mia amica per 5 anni ha fatto sesso con mio marito, ha fatto l a moglie parallela (un po anche veniva mantenuta) cosa le è rimasto? Sapeva che non mi avrebbe lasciata. Sapeva che avevamo un bel rapporto anche fisico, assisteva ai nostri abbracci. Cosa se ne fa adesso dei bei momenti che ha passato con lui? È stata una comoda donna a sua disposizione, con la quale fare i film porno. E poi? Io non ci voglio credere che non ci è rimasta male dopo. Sarebbe un pezzo di marmo. Cosa le è rimasto?



Se lei speva che non ti avrebbe mai lasciata probabilmente le resta il ricordo di alcuni bei momenti. 
Non capisco perchè restarci male. Sai in partenza che può finire.
Lei ha fatto comodo a lui nella misura in cui lui ha fatto comodo a lei.
Io sapevo e soprattutto volevo che nulla cambiasse nella sua vita e nella mia
Abbiamo avuto momenti per me indimenticabili. Certo ne ho di più con mio marito. 
Mi sono rimasti episodi, momenti, chiacchere, confidenze e soprattutto un profondo affetto.




Circe ha detto:


> Non su tutti, su questo forum. Tutte si aspettano qualcosa, degli uomini nessuno si aspetta niente. Parlo dei sentimenti. Ma forse ho sbagliato a scrivere in questo forum, popolato per la maggior parte da traditori.


non credo tu abbia sbagliato forum, anzi.
Semplicemente hai modo di capire quello che si pensa dall'altra parte.


----------



## Vipera gentile (16 Febbraio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> Non su tutti, su questo forum. Tutte si aspettano qualcosa, degli uomini nessuno si aspetta niente. Parlo dei sentimenti. Ma forse ho sbagliato a scrivere in questo forum, popolato per la maggior parte da traditori.


Non capisco perché ti ostini a negare che possano esistere sentimenti anche fra i traditori o perché il tutto si debba ridurre alla scopata. 
Forse è una sorta di autoconsolazione, non so...
Il fatto che tuo marito abbia trattato di m***a la sua amante, non ne fa il prototipo dell'uomo che ha una relazione extraconiugale. Idem per quanto riguarda lei, ovviamente.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Non capisco perché ti ostini a negare che possano esistere sentimenti anche fra i traditori o perché il tutto si debba ridurre alla scopata.
> Forse è una sorta di autoconsolazione, non so...
> Il fatto che tuo marito abbia trattato di m***a la sua amante, non ne fa il prototipo dell'uomo che ha una relazione extraconiugale. Idem per quanto riguarda lei, ovviamente.


Ma io non credo che lui l'abbia trattata di merda
Semplicemente ha scelto, quando scoperto, sua moglie a lei
E secondo me lei sapeva benissimo quale sarebbe stata la sua scelta nel caso scoperti.


----------



## Uhlalá (16 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ulla (sei un pò bionda nordica? Dimmi di si...) Sei una forza. Molla gli armeggi. Meriti un bel viaggio verso un altro porto.


:up::up:


----------



## Vipera gentile (16 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma io non credo che lui l'abbia trattata di merda
> Semplicemente ha scelto, quando scoperto, sua moglie a lei
> E secondo me lei sapeva benissimo quale sarebbe stata la sua scelta nel caso scoperti.


Mi sembrava di avere capito che le avesse dato della puttana, ma forse ho frainteso il discorso. 



Circe ha detto:


> Visione ristretta mi permetto di dire,  perché poi quando il marito finisce con  l'amante, spesso corteggia e fa sesso con la moglie. La moglie non lo sa dell'altra e va avanti. Ma voi come fate ad accettare che un uomo usi voi e la moglie? Mi ricordo di un giorno....il pomeriggio lo fece con lei (trovato sul cell dopo) e la sera con me, il giorno dopo messaggi romantici a profusione come "sei una donna favolosa, senza di te morirei e solo tu mi fai impazzire cosi" a me. Io illusa che fosse tutto vero il sentimento ok. Ma voi che sapete che lui ci va a letto con la moglie, come fate ad essere sicure che prenda in giro la moglie mentre voi pensate di essere le regine del suo cuore o del suo uccello?(scusate la volgarita ma alla fine sono discorsi che su quello si basano). Non vi viene mai in mente di essere usate? E se si non vi sentite umiliate da un uomo meschino e vigliacco che usa la bugia x ottenere l'unica cosa che gli interessa? *Perché vi assicuro, che anche se in quel momento si sente coinvolto, non ci perde niente a dare subito della puttana all'amante....e non è che mi riferisco a mio marito solo....ne ho sentite parecchie di queste storie. *E sono finite tutte nello stesso modo....


----------



## Nocciola (16 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Mi sembrava di avere capito che le avesse dato della puttana, ma forse ho frainteso il discorso.


Si certo con lei le da della puttana perchè fondamentalmente è senza palle
Ma da qui a pensarlo ce ne passa
Poi oh magari l'ha chiamata e insultata. Sarebbe l'ennesimo incapace di intendere e di volere


----------



## Uhlalá (16 Febbraio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> il rapporto tra felicità e valori dovrebbe essere il contrario di quel che affermi
> a cosa dovrebbero servire i valori se non a rendere migliore la vita?


nel senso che per i miei valori non mi sono mai fatta coinvolgere da chi era già impegnato...l'amore colpo di fulmine è solo una favola disneyana, ho sempre SCELTO di non oltrepassare il limite, per evitare a tutti sofferenze inutili....ma nei miei confronti ho trovato gente che se n'è assolutamente fregata....quando ero incinta quello che è successo è stato come sparare sulla croce rossa....io non avrei mai permesso che accadesse se mi fossi trovata dall'altra parte (e posso parlare con cognizione di causa, perché dall'altra parte mi ci sono trovata prima di conoscere mio marito). Penso solo che se mi fossi preoccupata un po' meno dei sentimenti degli altri e fossi stata un po' più egoista, magari oggi sarei più felice ed emotivamente meno acciaccata.


----------



## Circe (16 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma io non credo che lui l'abbia trattata di merda
> Semplicemente ha scelto, quando scoperto, sua moglie a lei
> E secondo me lei sapeva benissimo quale sarebbe stata la sua scelta nel caso scoperti.


Lei sapeva che non sarebbe stata la scelta e sapete cosa ha fatto ? Ha cominciato a scrivermi messaggi del tipo "ti ricordi il compleanno di tuo figlio? Noi l'abbiamo fatto nel bagno- ti ricordi la vacanza a Madrid? Noi l'abbiamo fatto nell'ascensore-ti ricordi la nascita di...? Noi l'abbiamo fatto il pomeriggio prima che ti portasse i fiori" sia chiaro, io ho una vita, e non vivo pensando a loro. Ho iniziato a commentare il post di hullala' e ci ho preso la mano. Dopo tornero' a lavorare e ad essere una donna che è libera ma all'interno del matrimonio. E per me libertà non significa potermi fare un amante. Per me libertà è essere se stessi anche da soli mentre si ha un marito che dorme nel tuo letto. Non tutta una vita è dedicata ai sentimenti x un uomo, ho tante altre cose che me la arricchiscono. E comunque si  ha detto che si comportava come una puttana. Io ho letto i suoi messaggi e inviti porno x quello ho spesso pensato che fosse molto importante il sesso.


----------



## Circe (16 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> nel senso che per i miei valori non mi sono mai fatta coinvolgere da chi era già impegnato...l'amore colpo di fulmine è solo una favola disneyana, ho sempre SCELTO di non oltrepassare il limite, per evitare a tutti sofferenze inutili....ma nei miei confronti ho trovato gente che se n'è assolutamente fregata....quando ero incinta quello che è successo è stato come sparare sulla croce rossa....io non avrei mai permesso che accadesse se mi fossi trovata dall'altra parte (e posso parlare con cognizione di causa, perché dall'altra parte mi ci sono trovata prima di conoscere mio marito). Penso solo che se mi fossi preoccupata un po' meno dei sentimenti degli altri e fossi stata un po' più egoista, magari oggi sarei più felice ed emotivamente meno acciaccata.


Ecco, noi parliamo la stessa lingua. Anche io ho troppo rispetto x gli altri come te, e in un mondo in cui prevale l'egoismo è dura starci a proprio agio..


----------



## Nocciola (16 Febbraio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> Lei sapeva che non sarebbe stata la scelta e sapete cosa ha fatto ? Ha cominciato a scrivermi messaggi del tipo "ti ricordi il compleanno di tuo figlio? Noi l'abbiamo fatto nel bagno- ti ricordi la vacanza a Madrid? Noi l'abbiamo fatto nell'ascensore-ti ricordi la nascita di...? Noi l'abbiamo fatto il pomeriggio prima che ti portasse i fiori" sia chiaro, io ho una vita, e non vivo pensando a loro. Ho iniziato a commentare il post di hullala' e ci ho preso la mano. Dopo tornero' a lavorare e ad essere una donna che è libera ma all'interno del matrimonio. E per me libertà non significa potermi fare un amante. Per me libertà è essere se stessi anche da soli mentre si ha un marito che dorme nel tuo letto. Non tutta una vita è dedicata ai sentimenti x un uomo, ho tante altre cose che me la arricchiscono. E comunque si ha detto che si comportava come una puttana. Io ho letto i suoi messaggi e inviti porno x quello ho spesso pensato che fosse molto importante il sesso.



Circe per la prima parte si è dimostrata una cretina. Non ricordo la reazione di tuo marito a quei messaggi. PErchè sarebbe molto significativo.
Per la seconda mi rendo conto che ti è incomprensile e capisco davvero il tuo dolore ma i messaggi porno fanno parte del gioco. Ed è ovvio che in una relazone extra il sesso sia la base


----------



## Vipera gentile (16 Febbraio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> Lei sapeva che non sarebbe stata la scelta e sapete cosa ha fatto ? Ha cominciato a scrivermi messaggi del tipo "ti ricordi il compleanno di tuo figlio? Noi l'abbiamo fatto nel bagno- ti ricordi la vacanza a Madrid? Noi l'abbiamo fatto nell'ascensore-ti ricordi la nascita di...? Noi l'abbiamo fatto il pomeriggio prima che ti portasse i fiori" sia chiaro, io ho una vita, e non vivo pensando a loro. Ho iniziato a commentare il post di hullala' e ci ho preso la mano. Dopo tornero' a lavorare e ad essere una donna che è libera ma all'interno del matrimonio. E per me libertà non significa potermi fare un amante. Per me libertà è essere se stessi anche da soli mentre si ha un marito che dorme nel tuo letto. Non tutta una vita è dedicata ai sentimenti x un uomo, ho tante altre cose che me la arricchiscono. E comunque si  ha detto che si comportava come una puttana. Io ho letto i suoi messaggi e inviti porno x quello ho spesso pensato che fosse molto importante il sesso.


Vabbè, ma questa è da tso, mica fa testo...


----------



## Uhlalá (16 Febbraio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> Ecco, noi parliamo la stessa lingua. Anche io ho troppo rispetto x gli altri come te, e in un mondo in cui prevale l'egoismo è dura starci a proprio agio..


circina...lo avevo già capito 
e capisco anche la devastazione di quello che ti è successo....evidentemente la tua "amica" appartiene a quella schiera di amanti che a parole sanno che non sostituiranno mai la moglie, ma nei fatti ci sono rimaste così male che reagiscono con la pubblica gogna della moglie per avere uno pseudo sollievo dal dolore.......fortunatamente non tutte le amanti deluse sono così becere, tu sei stata particolarmente sfortunata.
ma il comportamento della tua "amica" si commenta da solo, credo che la maggior parte dei traditori di questo forum trovino disgustoso il di lei comportamento...

a me sembra proprio una sfigatona...


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Febbraio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> Ma tu CHI CAZZO SEI? QUANDO MAI TI SEI MESo IN GIOCO? UNA CASSIERA DEL CAZZO VOLEVI E MANCO TE LA SEI FATTA. Secondo me vai avanti di youporne e mano sinistra, mentre spari cazzate qui dentro. Io sto dialogando con altre donne che mi rispondono senza pistola alla testa. Delle tue menate non so che farmene. Eppure non ti rispondo da una vita e ti ostini a commentare. Sai tu senza marito che non valgo? E quando ti ho raccontato i fatti miei?e se per parlare con te devo saperne quanto una puttana di strada, vuol dire che sei solo in puttaniere e quindi parla pure con chi è al tuo livello.


Ma cosa devi raccontarmi i fatto tuoi Circe, porca puttana. Sei bollitissima, non capisci un cazzo, vai appresso giusto a quell'altro caso umano di Diletta che sta come te. Che cazzo capisci? Tu con chi cazzo ci hai mai provato, mmm? Col cassiere? Col cameriere? Con chi? Col banchiere? Col ferroviere, CON CHI PUTTANA EVA? Con NESSUNO. Non sai un cazzo. Non capisci niente nè degli uomini e manco delle donne, non li conosci. Epperò scrivi, scrivi che fai la stronza. La FIGA stronza, per la precizione. E con chi? Mica con uno rpeso a caso, CON QUELL'ALTRO COGLIONE DI TUO MARITO, che se tanto mi da tanto sarà un altro BOLLITO come te. Bella forza. E allora cosa cazzo hai esattamente da essere fiera? Di che parli, cosa commenti rapporti umani tra uomini e donne che tu NON CONOSCI, NON CAPISCI E MANCO CAPIRAI MAI? Eh? Ma ci vai a fare in culo o no?


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Febbraio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> Lei sapeva che non sarebbe stata la scelta e sapete cosa ha fatto ? Ha cominciato a scrivermi messaggi del tipo "ti ricordi il compleanno di tuo figlio? Noi l'abbiamo fatto nel bagno- ti ricordi la vacanza a Madrid? Noi l'abbiamo fatto nell'ascensore-ti ricordi la nascita di...? Noi l'abbiamo fatto il pomeriggio prima che ti portasse i fiori" sia chiaro, io ho una vita, e non vivo pensando a loro. Ho iniziato a commentare il post di hullala' e ci ho preso la mano. Dopo tornero' a lavorare e ad essere una donna che è libera ma all'interno del matrimonio. E per me libertà non significa potermi fare un amante.* Per me libertà è essere se stessi anche da soli mentre si ha un marito che dorme nel tuo letto. Non tutta una vita è dedicata ai sentimenti x un uomo, ho tante altre cose che me la arricchiscono*. E comunque si ha detto che si comportava come una puttana. Io ho letto i suoi messaggi e inviti porno x quello ho spesso pensato che fosse molto importante il sesso.


Ma libertà infatti MICA E' FARSI UN AMANTE. Libertà è la capacità DI MANDARE A FARE IN CULO LE PERSONE PERCHE' HAI LA FORZA DI FARLO QUANDO SERVE. Di vivere la tua vita INDIPENDENTEMENTE da qualcuno.  E tu non hai la forza di fare NIENTE. Tu stai a letto SOLA con tuo marito perchè senza saresti VERAMENTE SOLA. Non ce la fai ad uscirne perchè senza tuo marito non vali un cazzo, ti sei legata a lui migliaia di anni fa e non sei capace di farne a meno. Ecco PERCHé non sei libera. Non perchè hai avuto SOLO lui, non perchè non hai un amante, ma perchè SENZA DI LUI SARESTI PERSA.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> vabbè ma come si fa a credere a un traditore che parla del SUO matrimonio? nel bene e nel male
> è un'ingenuità, secondo me



Quoto.

E quoto perchè personalmente, anche se fisicamente non ho tradito prima di essere stato tradito, ho alle spalle delle situazioni dove "la seduzione, l'acchiappamento" è stato vissuto in mille sfumature. Qualsiasi sfumatura si andava a usare era ottimale e conclusiva, d'altronde la mente di chi vuole trombare, accetta qualsiasi discorso o scusante, o quello che volete, se questo/a ha deciso di trombare.


----------



## passante (16 Febbraio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Non sei quindi d'accordo col 10% di.. chi era? Tebe mi pare.


Tebe, sì. 
no, idealmente sono per un 100%-0%, almeno per quello che mi riguarda. poi oh... l'incoerenza è sempre dietro l'angolo.


----------



## feather (16 Febbraio 2015)

passante ha detto:


> Tebe, sì.
> no, idealmente sono per un 100%-0%, almeno per quello che mi riguarda. poi oh... l'incoerenza è sempre dietro l'angolo.


Anch'io.
...anche se detto da un "traditore" come me...
Infatti faccio fatica a capire sta storia del 10%.. Anche perché quel 10% prevede comunque sempre una quota di non detti se non vere menzogne che creano uno spazio vuoto tra i partner.. Una specie di piccolo fossato che di solito si allarga.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Circe per la prima parte si è dimostrata una cretina. Non ricordo la reazione di tuo marito a quei messaggi. PErchè sarebbe molto significativo.
> Per la seconda mi rendo conto che ti è incomprensile e capisco davvero il tuo dolore ma i messaggi porno fanno parte del gioco. Ed è ovvio che in una relazone extra il sesso sia la base



non concordo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> nel senso che per i miei valori non mi sono mai fatta coinvolgere da chi era già impegnato...l'amore colpo di fulmine è solo una favola disneyana, ho sempre SCELTO di non oltrepassare il limite, per evitare a tutti sofferenze inutili....ma nei miei confronti ho trovato gente che se n'è assolutamente fregata....quando ero incinta quello che è successo è stato come sparare sulla croce rossa....io non avrei mai permesso che accadesse se mi fossi trovata dall'altra parte *(e posso parlare con cognizione di causa, perché dall'altra parte mi ci sono trovata prima di conoscere mio marito)*. Penso solo che se mi fossi preoccupata un po' meno dei sentimenti degli altri e fossi stata un po' più egoista, magari oggi sarei più felice ed emotivamente meno acciaccata.



e nonostante ciò stai ancora a questo punto?

ma come cazzo si fa a pensare di essere più felici non preoccupandosi dei sentimenti degli altri?


----------



## Nicka (16 Febbraio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> Non metto in dubbio i sentimenti che hai provato, quelli che penso è che sia tutto fine a se stesso.  Sarà il modo diverso di vedere l'amore credo. Io penso che un tradimento ci sta, se dopo porta ad un'evoluzione. Ci sta che non sto più bene con mio marito o moglie e un altro mi colpisca. Ma poi si rimane nel limbo? Senza responsabilità? Cioè quello che lui faceva con te era bello, entusiasmante....ma poi ? Tornava dalla moglie? E lo faceva pure con lei fidati. È troppo comodo....."tanto non facciamo male a nessuno".  Io un uomo diviso in due non lo potrei amare.  trovatemi un uomo qui dentro che tradisce x amore. La maggior parte delle volte siamo le donne a farci i film. Ad essere felici se un uomo sposato ci offre un gelato, ci porta al cinema, ci porta in motel o in un posto solitario  a fare sesso. Ma felici di che? Che uno ci dia quello che riesce a rubare alla famiglia? La mia amica per 5 anni ha fatto sesso con mio marito, ha fatto l a moglie parallela (un po anche veniva mantenuta) cosa le è rimasto? Sapeva che non mi avrebbe lasciata. Sapeva che avevamo un bel rapporto anche fisico, assisteva ai nostri abbracci. Cosa se ne fa adesso dei bei momenti che ha passato con lui? È stata una comoda donna a sua disposizione, con la quale fare i film porno. E poi? Io non ci voglio credere che non ci è rimasta male dopo. Sarebbe un pezzo di marmo. Cosa le è rimasto?


Il punto nevralgico della questione è che io so perfettamente che lo faceva anche con la moglie e la cosa non mi toccava, non mi toccava perchè guardavo solo a quello che eravamo noi.
Poi l'amore che provavo per lui era ben antecedente alla sua donna...e mi spiace, io non smetto di amare dall'oggi al domani.
Non ho mai pensato che il tempo passato con me fosse rubato a lei, il tempo che passava con me era il nostro tempo.
Vuoi che ti dica quello che mi diceva? "Quando passo sotto casa tua, qualsiasi cosa stia facendo o con chiunque sia, io penso a te, penso a quello che stai facendo, penso che ti vorrei fare uno squillo per farti scendere e vederti anche solo 5 minuti"
Ecco, per me quei 5 minuti non sono mai stati niente di rubato, ma tanto di regalato a entrambi.
Cose queste che mi diceva 10 anni fa e che mi ha detto non meno di un paio di anni fa.
Io non ero felice per i gesti, io ero felice di stare del tempo con lui, cosa mai me ne può fregare di un gelato? Il gelato lo prendo con chiunque, ma ti assicuro che chiunque non poteva essere lui, non poteva darmi determinate emozioni.
Poi oh, io sono cresciuta pensando a lui, era il ragazzino che a 14 anni mi faceva diventare rossa se solo appariva nei giardinetti che frequentavo.
E poi siamo cresciuti e le cose sono diventate quello che sono diventate. E' quello che mi ha dato una certa visione dei sentimenti, delle relazioni, è quello che mi ha fatta diventare quella che sono.
Mi sta solo sul cazzo che per quanto da piccolina fossi talebana sui rapporti mi ha fatto capire che appunto nella vita non si sa mai, che puoi trovare una persona per cui forse vale la pena. 
Ci sono persone che nella vita assumono un'importanza che va al di là del sesso, del male che ci si fa, dei bei momenti, sono quelle persone che bene o male plasmano quello che sei, ci sono persone con cui c'è un vero scambio che ti permette di cambiare il tuo modo di vedere la vita.
Per me il sesso, che poi è quello che vedo sempre venire fuori, è proprio l'ultimissima cosa.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma cosa devi raccontarmi i fatto tuoi Circe, porca puttana. Sei bollitissima, non capisci un cazzo, vai appresso giusto a quell'altro caso umano di Diletta che sta come te. Che cazzo capisci? Tu con chi cazzo ci hai mai provato, mmm? Col cassiere? Col cameriere? Con chi? Col banchiere? Col ferroviere, CON CHI PUTTANA EVA? Con NESSUNO. Non sai un cazzo. Non capisci niente nè degli uomini e manco delle donne, non li conosci. Epperò scrivi, scrivi che fai la stronza. La FIGA stronza, per la precizione. E con chi? Mica con uno rpeso a caso, CON QUELL'ALTRO COGLIONE DI TUO MARITO, che se tanto mi da tanto sarà un altro BOLLITO come te. Bella forza. E allora cosa cazzo hai esattamente da essere fiera? Di che parli, cosa commenti rapporti umani tra uomini e donne che tu NON CONOSCI, NON CAPISCI E MANCO CAPIRAI MAI? Eh? Ma ci vai a fare in culo o no?



non è che offendendola il concetto le risulterà più chiaro, temo


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Febbraio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non è che offendendola il concetto le risulterà più chiaro, temo


Non me ne frega tipo un cazzo.


----------



## Vipera gentile (16 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il punto nevralgico della questione è che io so perfettamente che lo faceva anche con la moglie e la cosa non mi toccava, non mi toccava perchè guardavo solo a quello che eravamo noi.
> Poi l'amore che provavo per lui era ben antecedente alla sua donna...e mi spiace, io non smetto di amare dall'oggi al domani.
> Non ho mai pensato che il tempo passato con me fosse rubato a lei, il tempo che passava con me era il nostro tempo.
> Vuoi che ti dica quello che mi diceva? "Quando passo sotto casa tua, qualsiasi cosa stia facendo o con chiunque sia, io penso a te, penso a quello che stai facendo, penso che ti vorrei fare uno squillo per farti scendere e vederti anche solo 5 minuti"
> ...


Idem


----------



## Nocciola (16 Febbraio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non concordo


In che senso?

Edit. Ho riletto e ho capito
Intendo dire che è normale secondo me che tra amanti ci siano questi tipo di giochi. NOn intendevo che fosse la parte più importante.
Ma non capivo lo stupore dei messaggi di un certo tenore. Fa parte del gioco, secondo me


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> In che senso?


concordo sul fatto che l'amica di circe è una cretina.
che il sesso in una relazione extraconiugale sia la cosa più importante e che faccia parte di un "gioco":  Nicka ha spiegato sufficientemente bene che può non essere così


----------



## Nocciola (16 Febbraio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> concordo sul fatto che l'amica di circe è una cretina.
> che il sesso in una relazione extraconiugale sia la cosa più importante e che faccia parte di un "gioco": Nicka ha spiegato sufficientemente bene che può non essere così



Non ho scritto più importante e ci mancherebbe
ho rieditato il post di prima


E comuqnue inizio a preoccuparmi per la mia scarsa capacità di esprimermi e farmi capire


----------



## passante (16 Febbraio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> Ha cominciato a scrivermi messaggi del tipo "ti ricordi il compleanno di tuo figlio? Noi l'abbiamo fatto nel bagno- ti ricordi la vacanza a Madrid? Noi l'abbiamo fatto nell'ascensore-ti ricordi la nascita di...? Noi l'abbiamo fatto il pomeriggio prima che ti portasse i fiori"  .


che bastarda.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ho scritto più importante e ci mancherebbe
> ho rieditato il post di prima
> 
> 
> E comuqnue inizio a preoccuparmi per la mia scarsa capacità di esprimermi e farmi capire


Sarà l'alzhaimer, cara la mia balenotta.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sarà *l'alzhaimer,* cara la mia balenotta.



Ippopotamo IP-PO-PO-TA-MO
E cazzo non sbagliare i termini 



Sul grassetto inizio a pensare che tu abbia ragione


----------



## passante (16 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ho scritto più importante e ci mancherebbe
> ho rieditato il post di prima
> 
> 
> E comuqnue inizio a preoccuparmi per la mia scarsa capacità di esprimermi e farmi capire


 mavalà è che ognuno filtra con le sue esperienze e col suo punto di vista.


----------



## passante (16 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sarà l'alzhaimer, cara la mia balenotta.


ecco


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> In che senso?
> 
> Edit. Ho riletto e ho capito
> Intendo dire che è normale secondo me che tra amanti ci siano questi tipo di giochi. NOn intendevo che fosse la parte più importante.
> Ma non capivo lo stupore dei messaggi di un certo tenore. Fa parte del gioco, secondo me


beh, al posto di circe: se mio marito non mi avesse mai mandato messaggi di quel tenore mi stupirei eccome


----------



## Nicka (16 Febbraio 2015)

passante ha detto:


> mavalà è che ognuno filtra con le sue esperienze e col suo punto di vista.


Che poi è per questo che spesso si fa fatica a comprendersi.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Febbraio 2015)

passante ha detto:


> ecco


Mi eri molto simpatico, ERI


----------



## Nocciola (16 Febbraio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> beh, al posto di circe: se mio marito non mi avesse mai mandato messaggi di quel tenore mi stupirei eccome



Ma se li avesse mandati a Circe, Circe si sarebbe sconvolta. 
Se io mandassi messaggi a porno a mio marito mi piglierebbe per scema


----------



## passante (16 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi eri molto simpatico, ERI


:inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Ma se li avesse mandati a Circe, Circe si sarebbe sconvolta.*
> Se io mandassi messaggi a porno a mio marito mi piglierebbe per scema


appunto. vedi dove sta il problema?
la scissione fra l'ambito del sesso e quello dell'affettività (amore?) è prima di tutto nella testa di circe


----------



## Nocciola (16 Febbraio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> appunto. vedi dove sta il problema?
> la scissione fra l'ambito del sesso e quello dell'affettività (amore?) è prima di tutto nella testa di circe


E' quello che cercavo di spiegarle dicendo che è normale in un'attrazione di questo tipo che poi capiti di scrivere messaggi di questo tipo
Che questo è la cosa meno grave di tutto mentre per lei è incomprensibile

Non so se sia la scissione tra amore e sesso ma proprio un modo di vivere il sesso


----------



## passante (16 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma se li avesse mandati a Circe, Circe si sarebbe sconvolta.
> Se io mandassi messaggi a porno a mio marito mi piglierebbe per scema


sì? io lo trovo piuttosto divertente, soprattutto se l'altro è in situazioni potenzialmente imbarazzanti. un po' da kreti, sì.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Febbraio 2015)

passante ha detto:


> sì? io lo trovo piuttosto divertente, soprattutto se l'altro è in situazioni potenzialmente imbarazzanti. un po' da kreti, sì.


Ma anche io lo trovo divertente, provocante ecc ecc. Un gioco appunto
C'è chi non lo trovo eccitante, divertente e inutile


----------



## passante (16 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma anche io lo trovo divertente, provocante ecc ecc. Un gioco appunto
> C'è chi non lo trovo eccitante, divertente e inutile


sì vero.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' quello che cercavo di spiegarle dicendo che è normale in un'attrazione di questo tipo che poi capiti di scrivere messaggi di questo tipo
> Che questo è la cosa meno grave di tutto mentre per lei è incomprensibile
> 
> Non so se sia la scissione tra amore e sesso ma proprio un modo di vivere il sesso


non mi sto spiegando.
un'attrazione di quel tipo dovrebbe essere normale anche nel matrimonio, nell'unione ufficiale, o come vuoi chiamarla.
non dovrebbe essere un'attrazione che caratterizza il rapporto con l'amante, ma il rapporto con una persona che ti piace con cui stai bene: in questo senso per me non c'è nessun gioco.
per lei invece (mi sembra di capire) deve esserci un gioco di poco valore da qualche parte, un gioco sporco non in quanto occultato, ma perché basato solo sul sesso, mentre il sentimento, l'amore e tutto ciò che è pulito e di valore concerne il matrimonio.


----------



## Nicka (16 Febbraio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non mi sto spiegando.
> un'attrazione di quel tipo dovrebbe essere normale anche nel matrimonio, nell'unione ufficiale, o come vuoi chiamarla.
> non dovrebbe essere un'attrazione che caratterizza il rapporto con l'amante, ma il rapporto con una persona che ti piace con cui stai bene: in questo senso per me non c'è nessun gioco.
> per lei invece (mi sembra di capire) deve esserci un gioco di poco valore da qualche parte, un gioco sporco non in quanto occultato, ma perché basato solo sul sesso, mentre il sentimento, l'amore e tutto ciò che è pulito e di valore concerne il matrimonio.


L'ho capita anche io così, ecco perchè tentavo di "smontare" il mero lato sessuale.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma anche io lo trovo divertente, provocante ecc ecc. Un gioco appunto
> C'è chi non lo trovo eccitante, divertente e inutile


Scusa, ma tu ti trovi una morta nel letto (Circe) con la quale scopi più o meno dall'età di quindici anni e che però se si riferisce al tuo cazzo lo chiama "il tuo lui" e alla sua fica "la mia lei/patatina". Il culo non pervenuto. Ad un certo punto l'amica di tua moglie, che evidentemente di esperienze ne ha un po' di più e discrupoli un po' meno, comincia a farti annusare un po' di fregna selvaggia. E tu, ovviamente, non ci capisci più un cazzo. E ovviamente ti ecciti. E pure lei. E appunto per l'eccitazione partono, dopo un po', pure le sconcerie tipo "ti farcisco il culo di tanta di quella sborra che non cagherai altro per una settimana" o roba così. Non è che è un gioco, è che torni indietro all'adolescenza quando tutto quello che hai conosciuto a quell'età era la tua futura moglie e qualche giornaletto porno, cose che non collimivano evidentemente, e ti riappropri di un pezzo di te che è rimasto sempre lì sepolto ai tuoi quindici anni. E' un gioco, è divertente, e ovviamente c'è pure gente che non ci capisce un cazzo.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Febbraio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non mi sto spiegando.
> *un'attrazione di quel tipo dovrebbe essere normale anche nel matrimonio, nell'unione ufficiale, o come vuoi chiamarla*.
> non dovrebbe essere un'attrazione che caratterizza il rapporto con l'amante, ma il rapporto con una persona che ti piace con cui stai bene: in questo senso per me non c'è nessun gioco.
> per lei invece (mi sembra di capire) deve esserci un gioco di poco valore da qualche parte, un gioco sporco non in quanto occultato, ma perché basato solo sul sesso, mentre il sentimento, l'amore e tutto ciò che è pulito e di valore concerne il matrimonio.



Credo che stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa
Circe pecca sicuramente di inesperienza e di aver avuto un marito che non ha espresso le sue esigenze per paura forse di non essere capito. Questo è il grosso errore di suo marito e questo è quello che ancora di più le fa credere che un certo tipo di atteggiamento sia sporco
Per capirci se domani scopro che mio marito spara porcate in chat e con me non lo ha mai fatto i coglioni mi girano eccome


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> L'ho capita anche io così, ecco perchè tentavo di "smontare" il mero lato sessuale.


infatti. 
perché in generale ( e ripeto, in generale) in una storia come quella tra il marito di circe e l'amica c'è molto di più che una questione di attrazione sessuale.
come nel tuo caso che hai portato ad esempio.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusa, ma tu ti trovi una morta nel letto (Circe) con la quale scopi più o meno dall'età di quindici anni e che però se si riferisce al tuo cazzo lo chiama "il tuo lui" e alla sua fica "la mia lei/patatina". Il culo non pervenuto. Ad un certo punto l'amica di tua moglie, che evidentemente di esperienze ne ha un po' di più e discrupoli un po' meno, comincia a farti annusare un po' di fregna selvaggia. E tu, ovviamente, non ci capisci più un cazzo. E ovviamente ti ecciti. E pure lei. E appunto per l'eccitazione partono, dopo un po', pure le sconcerie tipo "ti farcisco il culo di tanta di quella sborra che non cagherai altro per una settimana" o roba così. Non è che è un gioco, è che torni indietro all'adolescenza quando tutto quello che hai conosciuto a quell'età era la tua futura moglie e qualche giornaletto porno, cose che non collimivano evidentemente, e ti riappropri di un pezzo di te che è rimasto sempre lì sepolto ai tuoi quindici anni. E' un gioco, è divertente, e ovviamente c'è pure gente che non ci capisce un cazzo.


condivido più o meno tutto
Non sappiamo come suo marito si è posto con lei
Nel senso: ha mai fatto a Circe certe richieste? Perchè se le ha fatte e ha ricevuto un muro, nulla giustifica il tradimento, ma ci sta che con l'altra abbia cercato questo.
Se invece voleva la moglie santa e l'amante puttana al posto di Circe sarei incazzata anch'io


----------



## Nicka (16 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusa, ma tu ti trovi una morta nel letto (Circe) con la quale scopi più o meno dall'età di quindici anni e che però se si riferisce al tuo cazzo lo chiama "il tuo lui" e alla sua fica "la mia lei/patatina". Il culo non pervenuto. Ad un certo punto l'amica di tua moglie, che evidentemente di esperienze ne ha un po' di più e discrupoli un po' meno, comincia a farti annusare un po' di fregna selvaggia. E tu, ovviamente, non ci capisci più un cazzo. E ovviamente ti ecciti. E pure lei. E appunto per l'eccitazione partono, dopo un po', pure le sconcerie tipo "ti farcisco il culo di tanta di quella sborra che non cagherai altro per una settimana" o roba così. Non è che è un gioco, è che torni indietro all'adolescenza quando tutto quello che hai conosciuto a quell'età era la tua futura moglie e qualche giornaletto porno, cose che non collimivano evidentemente, e ti riappropri di un pezzo di te che è rimasto sempre lì sepolto ai tuoi quindici anni. E' un gioco, è divertente, e ovviamente c'è pure gente che non ci capisce un cazzo.


Che messaggio amorosissimo e delicato!!!!


----------



## Jim Cain (16 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> balle, mezze verità, omissioni...come fai a sapere veramente com'è il matrimonio altrui?
> l'amante ascolta la canzone che eventualmente (ma sarebbe meglio di NO, secondo me) le canta il traditore (che tra l'altro ha già dimostrato di non brillare in sincerità)


Già.
Anche perchè non c'è traditore/traditrice che dirà mai all'amante 'sto con te perchè mi piace ma con mio marito/moglie non ci sono grossi problemi'...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Credo che stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa
> Circe pecca sicuramente di inesperienza e di aver avuto un marito che non ha espresso le sue esigenze per paura forse di non essere capito. Questo è il grosso errore di suo marito e questo è quello che ancora di più le fa credere che un certo tipo di atteggiamento sia sporco
> Per capirci se domani scopro che mio marito spara porcate in chat e con me non lo ha mai fatto i coglioni mi girano eccome



ok


----------



## Nocciola (16 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Già.
> Anche perchè non c'è traditore/traditrice che dirà mai all'amante 'sto con te perchè mi piace ma con mio marito/moglie non ci sono grossi problemi'...


Ma starai scherzando, io spero?


----------



## Nicka (16 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Già.
> Anche perchè non c'è traditore/traditrice che dirà mai all'amante 'sto con te perchè mi piace ma con mio marito/moglie non ci sono grossi problemi'...


Ma perchè no!? 
Ma perchè devono per forza esserci problemi?!


----------



## Nicka (16 Febbraio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> infatti.
> perché in generale ( e ripeto, in generale) in una storia come quella tra il marito di circe e l'amica c'è molto di più che una questione di attrazione sessuale.
> come nel tuo caso che hai portato ad esempio.


Qui si tenta di fare dei carpiati allucinanti, cercando di generalizzare alcune cose sulla base del proprio personale.
Ma mi sembra ovvio che poi ognuno continui a vedere col proprio sguardo...


----------



## lothar57 (16 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Già.
> Anche perchè non c'è traditore/traditrice che dirà mai all'amante 'sto con te perchè mi piace ma con mio marito/moglie non ci sono grossi problemi'...



Ma di quello che succede a casa,si ha il buon gusto di non parlarne.....guai se la mia amante chiedesse.Non sono fatti suoi.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Credo che stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa
> Circe pecca sicuramente di inesperienza e *di aver avuto un marito che non ha espresso le sue esigenze per paura forse di non essere capito.* Questo è il grosso errore di suo marito e questo è quello che ancora di più le fa credere che un certo tipo di atteggiamento sia sporco
> Per capirci se domani scopro che mio marito spara porcate in chat e con me non lo ha mai fatto i coglioni mi girano eccome


se fosse così non dimostra di essere tanto vispo, anzi. peraltro si spiegherebbe perché l'amante ( ex amica ) di CIrce si sia permessa di inviarle via via i messaggi con la mappa storica delle loro performance, magari tra i due amanti chi  comandava il gioco fosse lei, lei dettava i tempi e i modi.


----------



## Alessandra (16 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusa, ma tu ti trovi una morta nel letto (Circe) con la quale scopi più o meno dall'età di quindici anni e che però se si riferisce al tuo cazzo lo chiama "il tuo lui" e alla sua fica "la mia lei/patatina, il culo non pervenuto.



Il culo non pervenuto :rotfl:


Hai ragione. Mi e' capitato un ex che....ad un certo punto della relazione,  quando questa aveva preso una piega più seria,  aveva iniziato a dare strani nomignoli ai nostri genitali.  Prima non li chiamava proprio. 
E' stata una delle cose che ha contribuito a farmi passare la libido.


----------



## Jim Cain (16 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma questa è da tso, mica fa testo...


No, questa merita di camminare su di una sedia a rotelle...


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> condivido più o meno tutto
> Non sappiamo come suo marito si è posto con lei
> Nel senso: ha mai fatto a Circe certe richieste? Perchè se le ha fatte e ha ricevuto un muro, nulla giustifica il tradimento, ma ci sta che con l'altra abbia cercato questo.
> Se invece voleva la moglie santa e l'amante puttana al posto di Circe sarei incazzata anch'io


Ma quella (Circe) sicuramente ti dirà che non gli ha fatto mai mancare nulla e che anzi era una gran vaccona da rodeo. Poi va a vedere. C'è da dire che alcune persone (uomini e donne) quando stanno per anni solo con una persona ed anzi conoscono SOLO quella persona, bè a volte hanno voglia di cambiare e se capita occasione succede e punto. Non c'entra manco cosa facesse o non facesse Circe magari, ma solo il fatto che dopo X decine d'anni della stessa minestra può venire volgia di cambiare menù. Altri in vece stanno bene SOLO con quello che conoscono e non cercano di più. Mancanza d'iniziativa, insicurezza cronica, sesso sicuro (nel senso che è il solito tran tran che per qualcuno è confortante) ed ecco qua. Non sto dicendo che è gente che s'accontenta, eh. Sto dicendo che sono contenti con quello che hanno proprio perchè ce l'hanno.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> *Qui si tenta di fare dei carpiati allucinanti, cercando di generalizzare alcune cose sulla base del proprio personale.*
> Ma mi sembra ovvio che poi ognuno continui a vedere col proprio sguardo...


io generalizzavo perché trovo giusto lasciare a circe la conclusione: e forse neanche lei potrà stabilire realmente la portata delle forze in gioco in quella storia senza un dialogo veramente aperto e franco con suo marito.

l'atteggiamento da stronza che lei vorrebbe riuscire ad avere, alla fine è sempre controproducente.
e io veramente non capisco perché una persona ricca di valori come lei si descrive possa pensare di diventare stronza per essere più felice (?)


----------



## Jim Cain (16 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma starai scherzando, io spero?


No. E' chiaro che con l'amante i problemi fra coniugi vengono notevolente 'amplificati', è frequentissimo che ci si inventi una 'crisi' anche se la crisi non c'è. Anche gli/le amanti vogliono essere rassicurati..


----------



## drusilla (16 Febbraio 2015)

ma scusate state a dire che il marito di Circe si è scopato per anni la miglior amica (sic) di Circe perché Circe non gli dava il culo????? ma siete matti????


----------



## Jim Cain (16 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma perchè no!?
> Ma perchè devono per forza esserci problemi?!


Non ci 'devono' essere, ma la stragrande maggioranza dei traditori li inventa o li amplifica. 
E mica ti puoi dire che lo fai perchè ti va, mica ti puoi dare della zoccola...se invece ti inventi un realtà in crisi allora la scelta dell'altro ti pare quasi giusta...


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> ma scusate state a dire che il marito di Circe si è scopato per anni la miglior amica (sic) di Circe perché Circe non gli dava il culo????? ma siete matti????


Non perchè Circe non gli dava il culo (ma chissà), perchè non era Circe. Quello a cui ti riferisci era un'esemplificazione del perchè si arriva a mandarsi messaggini porno con una/o che non è la moglie/marito.


----------



## Nicka (16 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non ci 'devono' essere, ma la stragrande maggioranza dei traditori li inventa o li amplifica.
> E mica ti puoi dire che lo fai perchè ti va, mica ti puoi dare della zoccola...se invece ti inventi un realtà in crisi allora la scelta dell'altro ti pare quasi giusta...


Io ti parlo del mio, a parte la mia relazione di lungo corso mi è capitato di avere altre storie in cui ero l'altra (ma santo cielo...).
Visto che forse io non sono la femme fatale che ha bisogno di chissà cosa e visto che non mi piace essere presa per il culo ho sempre improntato i miei rapporti su base "amichevole", diciamo così.
Mai nessuno mi ha detto che con la compagna aveva problemi. Davvero mai nessuno.
Che poi io sono anche dell'idea che se hai problemi con la tua compagna vai a risolverli e non li aumenti con un tradimento assolutamente evitabile.
Messa come la metti tu preferisco la presa di coscienza di essere zoccola/stronzo piuttosto che sentirsi una/un disagiata/o con problemi di coppia.


----------



## Jim Cain (16 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ti parlo del mio, a parte la mia relazione di lungo corso mi è capitato di avere altre storie in cui ero l'altra (ma santo cielo...).
> Visto che forse io non sono la femme fatale che ha bisogno di chissà cosa e visto che non mi piace essere presa per il culo ho sempre improntato i miei rapporti su base "amichevole", diciamo così.
> Mai nessuno mi ha detto che con la compagna aveva problemi. Davvero mai nessuno.
> Che poi io sono anche dell'idea che se hai problemi con la tua compagna vai a risolverli e non li aumenti con un tradimento assolutamente evitabile.
> Messa come la metti tu preferisco la presa di coscienza di essere zoccola/stronzo piuttosto che sentirsi una/un disagiata/o con problemi di coppia.


Io parlo di quello che normalmente accade, certo non lo ritengo giusto.
Diciamo che la stragrande maggioranza dei traditori ha qualche problema nell'autodefinirsi zoccola/stronzo, e magari istintivamente (puerilmente, irresponsabilmente) giustifica le proprie cazzatelle con crisi di coppia vere o amplificate a dovere. 
Spesso c'è anche un'amante da tranquillizzare...


----------



## Nocciola (16 Febbraio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> io generalizzavo perché trovo giusto lasciare a circe la conclusione: e forse neanche lei potrà stabilire realmente la portata delle forze in gioco in quella storia senza un dialogo veramente aperto e franco con suo marito.
> 
> *l'atteggiamento da stronza che lei vorrebbe riuscire ad avere, alla fine è sempre controproducente.
> e io veramente non capisco perché una persona ricca di valori come lei si descrive possa pensare di diventare stronza per essere più felice* (?)


quoto


----------



## Nocciola (16 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> No. E' chiaro che con l'amante i problemi fra coniugi vengono notevolente 'amplificati', è frequentissimo che ci si inventi una 'crisi' anche se la crisi non c'è. Anche gli/le amanti vogliono essere rassicurati..



sono un extratterestre  e lo era anche il mio amante
A parte che conoscendo i rispettivi non è che potevamo mentire su come era la situazione a casa ma in generale o non ne parlo o dico le cose come stanno


----------



## Nicka (16 Febbraio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> io generalizzavo perché trovo giusto lasciare a circe la conclusione: e forse neanche lei potrà stabilire realmente la portata delle forze in gioco in quella storia senza un dialogo veramente aperto e franco con suo marito.
> 
> l'atteggiamento da stronza che lei vorrebbe riuscire ad avere, alla fine è sempre controproducente.
> e io veramente non capisco perché una persona ricca di valori come lei si descrive possa pensare di diventare stronza per essere più felice (?)


Cerco di generalizzare anche io, ma lo faccio dando una visione un attimo diversa della questione.
Un dialogo veramente aperto e franco ho paura che possa farla rimanere talmente di merda che non ne uscirebbe più.
Ecco perchè certi dialoghi stentano a partire, perchè quello che potrebbe uscirne potrebbe essere inaspettato.
E qui c'ha ragione JB quando dice che magari questo è andato con l'altra non per chissà quale motivo, ma proprio perchè non era Circe. Talmente semplice che è quasi impossibile accettarlo per persone che hanno visioni così ferree del rapporto.


----------



## Nicka (16 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Io parlo di quello che normalmente accade, certo non lo ritengo giusto.
> Diciamo che la stragrande maggioranza dei traditori ha qualche problema nell'autodefinirsi zoccola/stronzo, e magari istintivamente (puerilmente, irresponsabilmente) giustifica le proprie cazzatelle con crisi di coppia vere o amplificate a dovere.
> Spesso c'è anche un'amante da tranquillizzare...


Io, guardandomi nel ruolo di amante, ti garantisco che manderei affanculo chiunque mi venisse a raccontare di avere problemi e crisi di coppia.
Poi pure l'amante da tranquillizzare...ma Dio...


----------



## Circe (16 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma libertà infatti MICA E' FARSI UN AMANTE. Libertà è la capacità DI MANDARE A FARE IN CULO LE PERSONE PERCHE' HAI LA FORZA DI FARLO QUANDO SERVE. Di vivere la tua vita INDIPENDENTEMENTE da qualcuno.  E tu non hai la forza di fare NIENTE. Tu stai a letto SOLA con tuo marito perchè senza saresti VERAMENTE SOLA. Non ce la fai ad uscirne perchè senza tuo marito non vali un cazzo, ti sei legata a lui migliaia di anni fa e non sei capace di farne a meno. Ecco PERCHé non sei libera. Non perchè hai avuto SOLO lui, non perchè non hai un amante, ma perchè SENZA DI LUI SARESTI PERSA.


ah ah  "maschio dominante alfa" secondo me sei pieno fino al cervello. Sfogati pure su di me un'icona su un pc, visto che di donne vere a te nenanche l'ombra.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io, guardandomi nel ruolo di amante, ti garantisco che manderei affanculo chiunque mi venisse a raccontare di avere problemi e crisi di coppia.
> Poi pure l'amante da tranquillizzare...ma Dio...


Magari non mandi a cagare. Ascolti ma certo non credi che il motivo per cui scopa con te siano i suoi problemi


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Cerco di generalizzare anche io, ma lo faccio dando una visione un attimo diversa della questione.
> *Un dialogo veramente aperto e franco ho paura che possa farla rimanere talmente di merda che non ne uscirebbe più*.
> Ecco perchè certi dialoghi stentano a partire, perchè quello che potrebbe uscirne potrebbe essere inaspettato.
> E qui c'ha ragione JB quando dice che magari questo è andato con l'altra non per chissà quale motivo, ma proprio perchè non era Circe. Talmente semplice che è quasi impossibile accettarlo per persone che hanno visioni così ferree del rapporto.


purtroppo è quello che penso anch'io
allora da un lato avverto un moto di ribellione a vedere come la complessità di un rapporto venga appiattita per mezzo di "categorie" ( gioco, solo sesso, tradito, traditore.....)
dall'altra capisco che ad alcune persone è funzionale per non soccombere.


----------



## Circe (16 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il punto nevralgico della questione è che io so perfettamente che lo faceva anche con la moglie e la cosa non mi toccava, non mi toccava perchè guardavo solo a quello che eravamo noi.
> Poi l'amore che provavo per lui era ben antecedente alla sua donna...e mi spiace, io non smetto di amare dall'oggi al domani.
> Non ho mai pensato che il tempo passato con me fosse rubato a lei, il tempo che passava con me era il nostro tempo.
> Vuoi che ti dica quello che mi diceva? "Quando passo sotto casa tua, qualsiasi cosa stia facendo o con chiunque sia, io penso a te, penso a quello che stai facendo, penso che ti vorrei fare uno squillo per farti scendere e vederti anche solo 5 minuti"
> ...


sono contenta per te, perchè sei una persona equilibrata. E si vede da come ti poni. io non sparo a zero su tutte le donne, io non capisco molto dei ragionamenti che avvengono dall'altra parte. Perchè sono sfigata come dice qualcuno qui dentro e non ho esperienza in merito...è un mio limite, quindi mi sa che è meglio non intervenire più qui.....


----------



## Nocciola (16 Febbraio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> sono contenta per te, perchè sei una persona equilibrata. E si vede da come ti poni. io non sparo a zero su tutte le donne, io non capisco molto dei ragionamenti che avvengono dall'altra parte. Perchè sono sfigata come dice qualcuno qui dentro e non ho esperienza in merito...è un mio limite, quindi mi sa che è meglio non intervenire più qui.....


Secodno me sbagli. Puoi ignorare che ti da fastidio ma magari qualcuno ti è anche utile


----------



## Nicka (16 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Magari non mandi a cagare. Ascolti ma certo non credi che il motivo per cui scopa con te siano i suoi problemi


Se ci fossero veramente problemi io penso che farei il possibile per non entrarci, perchè significa solo aggiungere altri problemi. E questo giusto per smorzare sto lato di solo sesso che pare esista quando si fa qualcosa al di fuori della coppia.
Io ascolto, sono molto brava ad ascoltare e visto che ho anche una certa empatia nel caso mi rendessi conto che ci sono problemi davvero ne starei fuori. Se invece non ci sono problemi allora ti dico chiaro e tondo "vogliamo andare a letto insieme? evita di prendermi per il culo inventando cose che non esistono". Forse però non ci andrei lo stesso perchè significa che ha voluto prendermi in giro solo per arrivare a portarmi a letto, cosa che mi infastidisce alquanto.
E lo dico proprio perchè so che spesso le cose si fanno anche se si sta bene.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Se ci fossero veramente problemi io penso che farei il possibile per non entrarci, perchè significa solo aggiungere altri problemi. E questo giusto per smorzare sto lato di solo sesso che pare esista quando si fa qualcosa al di fuori della coppia.
> Io ascolto, sono molto brava ad ascoltare e visto che ho anche una certa empatia nel caso mi rendessi conto che ci sono problemi davvero ne starei fuori. Se invece non ci sono problemi allora ti dico chiaro e tondo "vogliamo andare a letto insieme? evita di prendermi per il culo inventando cose che non esistono". Forse però non ci andrei lo stesso perchè significa che ha voluto prendermi in giro solo per arrivare a portarmi a letto, cosa che mi infastidisce alquanto.
> E lo dico proprio perchè so che spesso le cose si fanno anche se si sta bene.


La penso come te.
Nemmeno io ci entrerei. E sicuramente non li accetterei come motivazione
Intendevo dire che lo sfogo lo posso anche ascoltare senza esprimere opionioni o giudizi proprio per smorzare appunto il solo sesso.
Lo prenderei come lo sfogo a un'amica


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Febbraio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> ah ah "maschio dominante alfa" secondo me sei pieno fino al cervello. Sfogati pure su di me un'icona su un pc, visto che di donne vere a te nenanche l'ombra.


Io non è che mi sfogo si di te. Forse non ti è abbastanza chiaro che quella che viene qui a sfogarsi sei tu, mica io. TU. Tu hai la vita del cazzo. TU sei sola nel letto. TU. E prima lo capisci meglio è per TE.


----------



## Jim Cain (16 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io, guardandomi nel ruolo di amante, ti garantisco che manderei affanculo chiunque mi venisse a raccontare di avere problemi e crisi di coppia.
> Poi pure l'amante da tranquillizzare...ma Dio...


E saresti un'eccezione.
Chi tradisce per sesso e poco più magari non è sempre nelle condizioni di dire all'amante "con te ci scopo e basta".


----------



## Nicka (16 Febbraio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> sono contenta per te, perchè sei una persona equilibrata. E si vede da come ti poni. io non sparo a zero su tutte le donne, io non capisco molto dei ragionamenti che avvengono dall'altra parte. Perchè sono sfigata come dice qualcuno qui dentro e non ho esperienza in merito...è un mio limite, quindi mi sa che è meglio non intervenire più qui.....


Non è questione di essere equilibrata, è appunto solo una questione di esperienza.
Fino a pochi anni fa io ad esempio non avevo assolutamente idea di cosa volesse dire stare con una persona giorno dopo giorno, condividere tutto, litigare, farsi risate, fare banalmente la spesa in previsione di una settimana, fare l'amore e anche non farlo perchè tanto non ci stiamo "rubando del tempo", come dici tu.
E quando ho iniziato a stare con una persona avevo amiche già sposate e con bambini, che con me non ci parlavano perchè non potevo capire. Che rogna che mi saliva.
Poi mi sono resa conto che era vero, per quanto ci andassi vicino a capire mi sono resa conto solo quando l'ho avuto di quello che veramente vuol dire.
Il fatto che tu non abbia mai provato o conosciuto da vicino questo lato non vuol dire che tu non possa arrivare un minimo a comprenderlo se c'è qualcuno che te lo spiega.
E non lo devi comprendere per giustificare qualcuno, per me lo devi comprendere, o almeno cercare di comprenderlo, per stare meglio tu.


----------



## Nicka (16 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> La penso come te.
> Nemmeno io ci entrerei. E sicuramente non li accetterei come motivazione
> Intendevo dire che lo sfogo lo posso anche ascoltare senza esprimere opionioni o giudizi proprio per smorzare appunto il solo sesso.
> Lo prenderei come lo sfogo a un'amica


Anche io lo prenderei come uno sfogo...e mi comporterei appunto da amica...ovvero ascoltando e standomene al posto mio.
Che per fare le peggio maialate, che non sono nemmeno necessarie, c'è sempre tempo!!


----------



## Nocciola (16 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> E saresti un'eccezione.
> Chi tradisce per sesso e poco più magari non è sempre nelle condizioni di dire all'amante "con te ci scopo e basta".


Perchè rischi che non te la diano?
Accidenti mi sa un tantino di morti di fame eh e anche un tantino di stronzi veri?
Dopodichè anche quelle che ci credono e se le lasciano raccontare hanno la loro parte di colpa 
Generalizzo non è riferito a te


----------



## Nicka (16 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> E saresti un'eccezione.
> Chi tradisce per sesso e poco più magari non è sempre nelle condizioni di dire all'amante "con te ci scopo e basta".


Io continuo a chiedermi che gente conoscete a volte...:unhappy:


----------



## Circe (16 Febbraio 2015)

io, lui, lei e l'altro lui, ci conoscevamo da quando avevamo 13 anni ciascuno. Siamo tutti cresciuti insieme, siamo stati padrini, madrine, testimoni, amici, fratelli, sorelle, zii. Tutto siamo stati. Lei nel gruppo è cresciuta sventolandosela di continuo davanti a tutti gli amici. Ne faceva sentire il profumo della sua potenza sessuale. Ma per me era la sorellina incompresa da difendere..... Tutti ho pensato che avrebbero potuta farsela con lei , tranne mio marito. Perchè il nostro rapporto era sereno, era bello. Aspettavo anche il secondo figlio, desiderato tantissimo specialmente da lui. Quando ci univamo io facevo l'amore. Non ho mai fatto sesso. Non ero da rodeo, non ero nemmeno una santa, e nemmeno una morta nel letto. C'erano le nostre trasgressioni. Ma di certo non mi sono mai presentata senza mutande e calze autoreggenti o con un vibratore in borsa. come invece ha fatto lei. Ok riconosco, puo' essere stata piu' eccitante. Va bene. Avrei preferito essere lasciata....questo è quello che condanno al tradimento. Ad un certo punto deve trasformarsi in qualcos'altro o finire......se non li avessi scoperti a loro sarebbe durato una vita intera, parallelamente al mio matrimonio. Questa per me è incoerenza. Poi è la mia posizione. non è un assoluto. Con questo vi saluto, ho invaso già troppo la discussione di Hullala' per la quale ero intervenuta dopo mesi che non scrivevo. Non volevo riportare la mia vita al centro dell'attenzione. Sto bene, vivo serena, e vado avanti. Non faccio la stronza a comando, ma ci sono momenti in cui mi viene spontaneo sentirmici. Tutto qui. buona giornata a tutti.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Febbraio 2015)

Quello che mi suona strano in alcuni discorsi non è la veridicità di ciò che si dice, quanto il contraltare che di fondo ha gli stessi identici problemi, a meno che questo/a non sia sopra le parti di tutti. 

Mi spiego meglio sicuro che non verrò capito, pazienza.

I post di jb io li condivido, assolutamente li condivido. Peccato che quando ad esempio scrive che circe è un nulla perchè non ha libertà di scelta il discorso a parere mio trascende. Il significato della parola libertà nei discorsi che trattiamo passano da realtà individuali a cui noi tutti dobbiamo prestare fede. La libertà nel significato dell'individuo è la scelta delle opzioni che si hanno, le si hanno per quello che si è costruiti, ma le abbiamo un po tutti, chi nel fattore economico, chi nei figli chi altro e chi magari unendo un po tutto.


----------



## Vipera gentile (16 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non perchè Circe non gli dava il culo (ma chissà), perchè non era Circe. Quello a cui ti riferisci era un'esemplificazione del perchè si arriva a mandarsi messaggini porno con una/o che non è la moglie/marito.


Se poi sei il marito di Circe, esperta nelle trasformazioni di uomini in maiali, è quasi inevitabile che mandi messaggini porno.

Vabbè, mi vado a sotterrare.


----------



## Jim Cain (16 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io continuo a chiedermi che gente conoscete a volte...:unhappy:


Comer scrivevo in altro post, una donna che tradisce difficile che dica 'lo faccio perchè mi va', perchè questo porta AUTOMATICAMENTE a darsi della zoccola. E' più facile (per continuare a tradire) inventarsi crisi vere e/o presunte, e amplificarle a dovere...
Per un uomo il problema si pone con minor frequenza, e spesso il fatto di farlo 'solo per' lo inorgoglisce pure...
Quanto alle 'rassicurazioni', Voi sarete certamente un'eccezione, ma un'amante cosa volete che si faccia dire dall'amante (impegnato) ? Le cazzate che si dicono alle amanti sono quasi peggio di quelle che si raccontano ai coniugi..


----------



## Nicka (16 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Comer scrivevo in altro post, una donna che tradisce difficile che dica 'lo faccio perchè mi va', perchè questo porta AUTOMATICAMENTE a darsi della zoccola. E' più facile (per continuare a tradire) inventarsi crisi vere e/o presunte, e amplificarle a dovere...
> Per un uomo il problema si pone con minor frequenza, e spesso il fatto di farlo 'solo per' lo inorgoglisce pure...
> Quanto alle 'rassicurazioni', Voi sarete certamente un'eccezione, ma un'amante cosa volete che si faccia dire dall'amante (impegnato) ? Le cazzate che si dicono alle amanti sono quasi peggio di quelle che si raccontano ai coniugi..


Il punto forse è che non capisco perchè darsi della zoccola. 
Madonna che robe da puritane secche!!! 
Ognuno poi avrà le proprie motivazioni per cedere a una tentazione, ma bisogna per me anche essere onesti con se stessi eh. Non capisco proprio perchè eventualmente una donna si darebbe della puttana se proprio non può dire di avere una qualche crisi.
Io non andrei mai e poi mai a inventarmi una crisi che non esiste solo per del sesso ginnico e sportivo e divertente al di fuori del mio "ordinario".
E' chiaro che parlo solo per me e non posso parlare in generale in questo senso, ma se invece di concentrarsi su una figa circoscritta o su un cazzo si imparasse a parlare con le persone e si imparasse a creare rapporti che sono umani allora non servirebbero scuse e cazzate dette solo per farsi una sgroppata extra ogni tanto.


----------



## Nicka (16 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Se poi sei il marito di Circe, esperta nelle trasformazioni di uomini in maiali, è quasi inevitabile che mandi messaggini porno.
> 
> Vabbè, mi vado a sotterrare.


Certo che pure tu...


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Febbraio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> io, lui, lei e l'altro lui, ci conoscevamo da quando avevamo 13 anni ciascuno. Siamo tutti cresciuti insieme, siamo stati padrini, madrine, testimoni, amici, fratelli, sorelle, zii. Tutto siamo stati. Lei nel gruppo è cresciuta sventolandosela di continuo davanti a tutti gli amici. Ne faceva sentire il profumo della sua potenza sessuale. *Ma per me era la sorellina incompresa da difendere..... *Tutti ho pensato che avrebbero potuta farsela con lei , tranne mio marito. Perchè il nostro rapporto era sereno, era bello. Aspettavo anche il secondo figlio, desiderato tantissimo specialmente da lui. Quando ci univamo io facevo l'amore. Non ho mai fatto sesso. Non ero da rodeo, non ero nemmeno una santa, e nemmeno una morta nel letto. C'erano le nostre trasgressioni. Ma di certo non mi sono mai presentata senza mutande e calze autoreggenti o con un vibratore in borsa. come invece ha fatto lei. Ok riconosco, puo' essere stata piu' eccitante. Va bene. Avrei preferito essere lasciata....questo è quello che condanno al tradimento. Ad un certo punto deve trasformarsi in qualcos'altro o finire......se non li avessi scoperti a loro sarebbe durato una vita intera, parallelamente al mio matrimonio. Questa per me è incoerenza. Poi è la mia posizione. non è un assoluto. Con questo vi saluto, ho invaso già troppo la discussione di Hullala' per la quale ero intervenuta dopo mesi che non scrivevo. Non volevo riportare la mia vita al centro dell'attenzione. Sto bene, vivo serena, e vado avanti. Non faccio la stronza a comando, ma ci sono momenti in cui mi viene spontaneo sentirmici. Tutto qui. buona giornata a tutti.


Infatti non ci hai mai capito un cazzo. Ciao.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Comer scrivevo in altro post, una donna che tradisce *difficile che dica 'lo faccio perchè mi va',* perchè questo porta AUTOMATICAMENTE a darsi della zoccola. E' più facile (per continuare a tradire) *inventarsi crisi vere e/o presunte*, e amplificarle a dovere...
> Per un uomo il problema si pone con minor frequenza, e spesso il fatto di farlo 'solo per' lo inorgoglisce pure...
> Quanto alle 'rassicurazioni', Voi sarete certamente un'eccezione, ma un'amante cosa volete che si faccia dire dall'amante (impegnato) ?* Le cazzate che si dicono alle amanti sono quasi peggio di quelle che si raccontano ai coniugi.*.


ma tu fai queste cose? le hai fatte? 
parlacene, fratello


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> La penso come te.
> Nemmeno io ci entrerei. E sicuramente non li accetterei come motivazione
> *Intendevo dire che lo sfogo lo posso anche ascoltare senza esprimere opinioni o giudizi proprio per smorzare appunto il solo sesso.*
> Lo prenderei come lo sfogo a un'amica



non ho capito questa parte.


----------



## Jim Cain (16 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ognuno poi avrà le proprie motivazioni per cedere a una tentazione, ma bisogna per me anche essere onesti con se stessi eh. Non capisco proprio perchè eventualmente una donna si darebbe della puttana se proprio non può dire di avere una qualche crisi.
> Io non andrei mai e poi mai a inventarmi una crisi che non esiste solo per del sesso ginnico e sportivo e divertente al di fuori del mio "ordinario".
> E' chiaro che parlo solo per me e non posso parlare in generale in questo senso


Bisogna essere onesti ma un traditore è molto difficile che riesca ad esserlo...tu, evidentemente, sei un'eccezione..


----------



## Jim Cain (16 Febbraio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma tu fai queste cose? le hai fatte?
> parlacene, fratello


Le ho date e le ho prese.


----------



## Uhlalá (16 Febbraio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e nonostante ciò stai ancora a questo punto?
> 
> ma come cazzo si fa a pensare di essere più felici non preoccupandosi dei sentimenti degli altri?


chiara la mia era un'iperbole.....chiaro che se io andassi contro la mia natura sarei un'infelice lo stesso....non è che ora mi sono improvvisamente svegliata facocera, continuerò a comportarmi con gli altri sempre secondo la mia natura.....era solo per dire che la correttezza non mi ha pagato....e non sono Madre Teresa di Calcutta, che è felice di fare del bene indipendentemente da quello che ne può avere in cambio....tutto qui.


----------



## Uhlalá (16 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma se li avesse mandati a Circe, Circe si sarebbe sconvolta.
> Se io mandassi messaggi a porno a mio marito mi piglierebbe per scema


anche qui dipende dal tipo di relazione...io e il mio ex marito ci mandavamo messaggi porno, foto e tutto il resto.....


----------



## Nicka (16 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Bisogna essere onesti ma un traditore è molto difficile che riesca ad esserlo...tu, evidentemente, sei un'eccezione..


Per me c'è solo una cosa che sarebbe da fare.
Prima di straparlare con un'altra persona bisognerebbe prima parlare con se stessi.
Ma non è una cosa che so da ieri, l'ho imparata nel corso degli anni.


----------



## Horny (16 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Io parlo di quello che normalmente accade, certo non lo ritengo giusto.
> Diciamo che la stragrande maggioranza dei traditori ha qualche problema nell'autodefinirsi zoccola/stronzo, e magari istintivamente (puerilmente, irresponsabilmente) giustifica le proprie cazzatelle con crisi di coppia vere o amplificate a dovere.
> Spesso c'è anche un'amante da tranquillizzare...


anche secondo me è' piuttosto ovvio
che nella maggior parte dei casi accada questo.
per non parlare poi di quella percentuale in cui problemi effettivamente ci sono.
nicka, farfalla, anche se il vostro specifico caso e' diverso, 
non vedo motivo di non convenire su qualcosa di
piuttosto logico.
Come e' logico che, una volta scoperti,
dicano male dell'amante alla moglie.
sgradevole, scorretto, ma coerente e logico.


----------



## Horny (16 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Bisogna essere onesti ma un traditore è molto difficile che riesca ad esserlo...tu, evidentemente, sei un'eccezione..


appunto.
se fosse onesto non tradirebbe.
direbbe come stanno le cose.
semplicissimo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> chiara la mia era un'iperbole.....chiaro che se io andassi contro la mia natura sarei un'infelice lo stesso....non è che ora mi sono improvvisamente svegliata facocera, continuerò a comportarmi con gli altri sempre secondo la mia natura.....era solo per dire che la correttezza non mi ha pagato....e non sono Madre Teresa di Calcutta, *che è felice di fare del bene indipendentemente da quello che ne può avere in cambio*....tutto qui.


capisco.
ma questo discorso ti mette sullo stesso piano di chi tradisce, come indole e potenzialità.
senza contare che tutto il discorso sui valori va a farsi benedire, perché se la correttezza non è un valore in sé che possa renderti in qualche modo più felice, valida, in grado di stare bene, di me che non la vivo come valore mi spieghi a che cosa serve?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Per me c'è solo una cosa che sarebbe da fare.
> Prima di straparlare con un'altra persona bisognerebbe prima parlare con se stessi.
> Ma non è una cosa che so da ieri, l'ho imparata nel corso degli anni.



e soprattutto: è una capacità trasversale


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Febbraio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> *anche secondo me è' piuttosto ovvio
> che nella maggior parte dei casi accada questo.*
> per non parlare poi di quella percentuale in cui problemi effettivamente ci sono.
> nicka, farfalla, anche se il vostro specifico caso e' diverso,
> ...


ma coerente e logico de che?


----------



## Nicka (16 Febbraio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> anche secondo me è' piuttosto ovvio
> che nella maggior parte dei casi accada questo.
> per non parlare poi di quella percentuale in cui problemi effettivamente ci sono.
> nicka, farfalla, anche se il vostro specifico caso e' diverso,
> ...


Coerente e logico per quegli uomini che non hanno un briciolo di coglioni di affrontare le cose senza prendersi la propria responsabilità.
Su questo non transigo io. Perchè per quanto è vero che ero ben presente è vero che era presente anche il povero derelitto.
E se io sono stata tanto puttana lui non è stato da meno.
E lo dico, se scoprissi che il mio uomo mi tradisce e dà della puttana a quella con cui si è sollazzato mi incazzo come una biscia...perchè è evidente allora che ho scelto un uomo senza un minimo di cervello che si fa abbindolare da una troietta qualsiasi.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Febbraio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non ho capito questa parte.


Proprio perchè il rapporto che ho con quella persona non si limita al sesso, se ha un problema e vuole parlarne io ci sono ma mi tengo al di fuori della sua coppia.
Lo ascolto esattamente come fossi un'amica e mi tolgo dal ruolo che ho nella sua vita per quel momeno.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> anche qui dipende dal tipo di relazione...io e il mio ex marito ci mandavo messaggi porno, foto e tutto il resto.....


certo che dipende da quello



Horny ha detto:


> anche secondo me è' piuttosto ovvio
> che nella maggior parte dei casi accada questo.
> per non parlare poi di quella percentuale in cui problemi effettivamente ci sono.
> nicka, farfalla, anche se il vostro specifico caso e' diverso,
> ...


Non lo trovo logico
Che poi vuoi dirmi che succede nella maggioranza dei casi posso condividere ma di sicuro non è logico.
Cosa c'è di coerente del parlare male della donna che fino al giorno prima ti sei scopato?
Allora sei un deficiente che si scopa una cretina?
Bè io uno così non lo vorrei come marito, e non perchè mi ha tradito ma perchè rinnega anche quello che è lui e la donna con cui è stato



Nicka ha detto:


> Coerente e logico per quegli uomini che non hanno un briciolo di coglioni di affrontare le cose senza prendersi la propria responsabilità.
> Su questo non transigo io. Perchè per quanto è vero che ero ben presente è vero che era presente anche il povero derelitto.
> E se io sono stata tanto puttana lui non è stato da meno.
> E lo dico, se scoprissi che il mio uomo mi tradisce e dà della puttana a quella con cui si è sollazzato mi incazzo come una biscia...perchè è evidente allora che ho scelto un uomo senza un minimo di cervello che si fa abbindolare da una troietta qualsiasi.



Ecco appunto


----------



## Mary The Philips (16 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> No. E' chiaro che con l'amante i problemi fra coniugi vengono notevolente 'amplificati', è frequentissimo che ci si inventi una 'crisi' anche se la crisi non c'è. Anche gli/le amanti vogliono essere rassicurati..



Faccio un po' di fatica ad inserirmi nelle discussioni; minchia se scrivete 

Mi aggancio a questo post perchè, per quello che ho vissuto io da una parte (e anche dall'altra) e per ciò che conosco attraverso esperienze altrui, mi pare non sia affatto vero come assunto. Mio marito usava, al contrario, educorare addirittura il nostro rapporto, parlando fin troppo bene di me, per ingelosirla più di quanto già non fosse; e da quanto so, con ottimi risultati di attaccamento feroce. Da amante (in un'altra vita) è stato lo stesso: non c'erano, che io sapessi, crisi in corso tra loro e le mogli e ciò che mi interessava (in uno stato di deserto affettivo totale) erano le attenzioni e l'amore (bhò) che costoro mi dedicavano senza che neanche io mi agitassi più di tanto. Anzi, meno mi muovevo, chiedevo o indagavo, più loro si attaccavano. Mollati entrambi dopo averli "usati" per sopravvivere e mai pentita.
 Delle mogli, che conoscevo di vista, non mi sono mai interessata direttamente nè ero gelosa; ho evitato anche di profanare le loro case, come mi veniva spesso richiesto dai mariti (due), per quel nonsocchè di brivido in più. La tensione erotica era tutta loro, per me era solo un passaggio (piacevole) nella tecnica di sopravvivenza messa in atto.


----------



## Vipera gentile (16 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Certo che pure tu...


Volevo sdrammatizzare...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Faccio un po' di fatica ad inserirmi nelle discussioni; minchia se scrivete
> 
> Mi aggancio a questo post perchè, per quello che ho vissuto io da una parte (e anche dall'altra) e per ciò che conosco attraverso esperienze altrui, mi pare non sia affatto vero come assunto. Mio marito usava, al contrario, educorare addirittura il nostro rapporto, parlando fin troppo bene di me, per ingelosirla più di quanto già non fosse; e da quanto so, con ottimi risultati di attaccamento feroce. Da amante (in un'altra vita) è stato lo stesso: non c'erano, che io sapessi, crisi in corso tra loro e le mogli e ciò che mi interessava (in uno stato di deserto affettivo totale) erano le attenzioni e l'amore (bhò) che costoro mi dedicavano senza che neanche io mi agitassi più di tanto. Anzi, meno mi muovevo, chiedevo o indagavo, più loro si attaccavano. Mollati entrambi dopo averli *"usati" per sopravvivere* e mai pentita.
> Delle mogli, che conoscevo di vista, non mi sono mai interessata direttamente nè ero gelosa; ho evitato anche di profanare le loro case, come mi veniva spesso richiesto dai mariti (due), per quel nonsocchè di brivido in più. La tensione erotica era tutta loro, per me era solo un passaggio (piacevole) nella* tecnica di sopravvivenza* messa in atto.


cosa intendi per sopravvivenza? sopravvivere a cosa?


----------



## Vipera gentile (16 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> anche qui dipende dal tipo di relazione...io e il mio ex marito ci mandavo messaggi porno, foto e tutto il resto.....


Il bello di essere diversamente giovani è che non si aveva la possibilità di fare tutto questo. L'immaginazione al potere.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Febbraio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> cosa intendi per sopravvivenza? sopravvivere a cosa?


Mi hai preceduta


----------



## Uhlalá (16 Febbraio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> capisco.
> ma questo discorso ti mette sullo stesso piano di chi tradisce, come indole e potenzialità.
> senza contare che tutto il discorso sui valori va a farsi benedire, perché se la correttezza non è un valore in sé che possa renderti in qualche modo più felice, valida, in grado di stare bene, di me che non la vivo come valore mi spieghi a che cosa serve?


Probabilmente tra qualche anno tornerò ad apprezzarla, o forse no.....probabilmente il mio è un discorso da gatta ferita, e magari anche un po' infantile (della serie "ecco io sono stata sempre buona e babbo natale mi ha portato un fazzoletto...mavaffanculo babbo natale"), e questo riesco a capirlo da sola: parlo così perché sono incazzata come una bertuccia....poi probabilmente mi passerà, ma mi ci vuole un po' di tempo....sto già razionalizzando a bestia data la situazione


----------



## Mary The Philips (16 Febbraio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> senza contare che tutto il discorso sui valori va a farsi benedire, perché se la correttezza non è un valore in sé che possa renderti in qualche modo più felice, valida, in grado di stare bene, di me che non la vivo come valore mi spieghi a che cosa serve?


E' esattamente il passaggio che vado affrontando ora. Lui mi rivuole come ero prima del suo tradimento: ma a che cacchio è servito essere tanto corretta se il risultato è stato devastante? 



farfalla ha detto:


> c
> 
> Non lo trovo logico
> Che poi vuoi dirmi che succede nella maggioranza dei casi posso condividere ma di sicuro non è logico.
> ...



Dire che l'altra era solo un troione e che tu, uomo, sei stato un idiota a farti abbindolare dalle foto della sua figa sparate nel tuo telefono come esca per tutto il seguito, per me è un atto di coraggio. Significa mettere nelle mani della tua donna la parte più misera di te, senza riserve, porti per quello che sei in tutte le tue umane piccolezze.. Non potrebbe essere, in caso di veridicità dei fatti e in assenza di amore travolgente ma solo di invaghimento, un modo onesto per riproporsi?


----------



## Uhlalá (16 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Il bello di essere diversamente giovani è che non si aveva la possibilità di fare tutto questo. L'immaginazione al potere.


davvero....con tutta 'sta tecnologia c'è pure il rischio del bimbominkia: il traditore virtuale, che vorrebbe solo foto ma senza consumare (ma per dio, e quello non sarebbe un tradimento?)......sapessi quanti ne ho incontrati di questi minkioni ultimamente :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (16 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Dire che l'altra era solo un troione e che tu, uomo, sei stato un idiota a farti abbindolare dalle foto della sua figa sparate nel tuo telefono come esca per tutto il seguito, per me è un atto di coraggio. Significa mettere nelle mani della tua donna la parte più misera di te, senza riserve, porti per quello che sei in tutte le tue umane piccolezze.. Non potrebbe essere, in caso di veridicità dei fatti e in assenza di amore travolgente ma solo di invaghimento, un modo onesto per riproporsi?


E combinazioni scopri che sei un idiota dopo che ti hanno beccato
Quando il troione ti mandava le foto ti veniva da vomitare ma non avevi il coraggio di dirglielo per non offenderla?
Quanto tempo è durata?
No perchè io a 44 anni quando faccio una cazzata me ne accorgo nel giro di poche ore

no guarda preferirei che mi dicesse. Ho perso la testa, mi piaceva e in quel momento esistevo solo io. E che su lei non dicesse altro.
Perchè di avere uno che manca di rispetto a me e poi lo manca amche a quella che fino a ieri era la sua isola felice, non me ne faccio nulla. Soprattutto se lo fa per pararsi il culo.


----------



## Mary The Philips (16 Febbraio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> cosa intendi per sopravvivenza? sopravvivere a cosa?



Sopravvivere ad una situazione familiare (separazione in casa e altri problemi che non sto a descrivere) molto pesante che non lasciava vie d'uscita al momento (poi risolte). Quegli amori vissuti di nascosto, e che non ho mai rinnegato, sono stati preziosi compagni di viaggio verso la direzione che poi sono riuscita a dare alla mia vita.


----------



## lothar57 (16 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> davvero....con tutta 'sta tecnologia c'è pure il rischio del bimbominkia: il traditore virtuale, che vorrebbe solo foto ma senza consumare (ma per dio, e quello non sarebbe un tradimento?)......sapessi quanti ne ho incontrati di questi minkioni ultimamente :rotfl:


Davvero esistono uomini del genere???Io mai fatto  con le amanti,figurati...lo sai che dopo 2 o 3 mesi la cosa finisce .Ma le foto restano...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Sopravvivere ad una situazione familiare (separazione in casa e altri problemi che non sto a descrivere) molto pesante che non lasciava vie d'uscita al momento (poi risolte). Quegli amori vissuti di nascosto, e che non ho mai rinnegato, sono stati preziosi compagni di viaggio verso la direzione che poi sono riuscita a dare alla mia vita.



grazie


----------



## Jim Cain (16 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Per me c'è solo una cosa che sarebbe da fare.
> Prima di straparlare con un'altra persona bisognerebbe prima parlare con se stessi.
> Ma non è una cosa che so da ieri, l'ho imparata nel corso degli anni.


'Sarebbe' ma non è.


----------



## Nicka (16 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> 'Sarebbe' ma non è.


Se lo faccio io per me lo può fare chiunque...e se non si fa vuol solo dire nascondersi.


----------



## Mary The Philips (16 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> E combinazioni scopri che sei un idiota dopo che ti hanno beccato
> Quando il troione ti mandava le foto ti veniva da vomitare ma non avevi il coraggio di dirglielo per non offenderla?
> Quanto tempo è durata?
> No perchè io a 44 anni quando faccio una cazzata me ne accorgo nel giro di poche ore



Non gli veniva affatto da vomitare, anzi, con lei si faceva pure le seghe al telefono, figurati. 

Ci sono cazzate che durano mesi, magari anni; la durata non è un valore aggiunto alla qualità. Personalmente, magari non di questo genere, ne ho fatte tante accorgendomi della portata minima della cosa solo dopo molto tempo.



> no guarda preferirei che mi dicesse. Ho perso la testa, mi piaceva e in quel momento esistevo solo io. E che su lei non dicesse altro.
> Perchè di avere uno che manca di rispetto a me e poi lo manca amche a quella che fino a ieri era la sua isola felice, non me ne faccio nulla. Soprattutto se lo fa per pararsi il culo



Sinceramente che manchi di rispetto a lei non me ne può fregare di meno, anzi godo quando racconta dettagli disgustosi della sua persona (dandosi nel contempo, implicitamente, del coglione).

All'inizio della sua confessione ho spinto non sai quanto per fargli ammettere di esserne stato innamorato; tutto avrebbe avuto un senso (per me) collocato nel pacchetto dell'innamoramento. Non ci sarebbe neanche stato bisogno di scandagliare più di tanto i particolari, tanto erano nel pacchetto... E invece il massimo che sono riuscita a carpirgli è stato che nel momento clou della relazione  pensava di esserne innamorato; "pensava", ma in realtà non lo era perchè non ha mai smesso di esserlo di me. Vabbè, credo siano solo cazzate, e che in realtà la sbandata se la sia presa e di brutto pure, salvo vederla scemare nel tempo e ritrovarsi nella merda senza più lei, che nel frattempo aveva mandato a cagare, e neanche me, che mi lascia pecora e mi ritrova iena in un attimo.


----------



## drusilla (16 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> davvero....con tutta 'sta tecnologia c'è pure il rischio del bimbominkia: il traditore virtuale, che vorrebbe solo foto ma senza consumare (ma per dio, e quello non sarebbe un tradimento?)......sapessi quanti ne ho incontrati di questi minkioni ultimamente :rotfl:



quelli sono tremendi... età mentale: 13 anni


----------



## Nocciola (16 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Non gli veniva affatto da vomitare, anzi, con lei si faceva pure le seghe al telefono, figurati.
> 
> Ci sono cazzate che durano mesi, magari anni; la durata non è un valore aggiunto alla qualità. Personalmente, magari non di questo genere, ne ho fatte tante accorgendomi della portata minima della cosa solo dopo molto tempo.
> 
> ...



Contenta tu
Io non lo sopporterei
Certo che probabilmente ti fa sentire meglio o un gradino sopra lei
Quello che è stato è stato e sminuirlo ora ai tuoi occhi per me non ha senso


----------



## Jim Cain (16 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> no guarda preferirei che mi dicesse. Ho perso la testa, mi piaceva e in quel momento esistevo solo io. E che su lei non dicesse altro.


Perfetto. Purtroppo è rarissimo che vengano pronunciate certe parole.


----------



## Mary The Philips (16 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Contenta tu
> Io non lo sopporterei
> Certo che probabilmente ti fa sentire meglio o un gradino sopra lei
> Quello che è stato è stato e sminuirlo ora ai tuoi occhi per me non ha senso




Non è questione di competizione. Non mi colloco nè sopra nè sotto di lei, sono proprio in un'altra galassia, nè migliore nè peggiore, solo da un'altra parte per una miriade di motivi. E forse è stato proprio il percorrere questa distanza siderale ad attrarre lui, chi lo sa.


Sminuire la storia ai miei occhi è un estremo tentativo di rassicurazione; probabilmente lo farei anch'io se fossi al suo posto vedendolo soffrire come un cane; poi è pacifico che solo loro due sanno fino in fondo cosa realmente hanno provato.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Non è questione di competizione. Non mi colloco nè sopra nè sotto di lei, sono proprio in un'altra galassia, nè migliore nè peggiore, solo da un'altra parte per una miriade di motivi. E forse è stata proprio il percorrere questa distanza siderale ad attrarre lui, chi lo sa.
> 
> 
> Sminuire la storia ai miei occhi è un estremo tentativo di rassicurazione; probabilmente lo farei anch'io se fossi al suo posto vedendolo soffrire come un cane; poi è pacifico che solo loro due sanno fino in fondo cosa realmente hanno provato.


Io posso anche cercare di capire 
Ma sapere che mente sminuendo una cosa per farmi stare meno male, mi farebbe stare peggio
Sentire mio marito parlare male della donna con cui ha diviso letto e confidenze me lo farebbe scadere ancora di più di quanto è già scaduto
Ma io non amo gli incapaci di intendere e di volere.


----------



## Vipera gentile (16 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Non gli veniva affatto da vomitare, anzi, con lei si faceva pure le seghe al telefono, figurati.
> 
> Ci sono cazzate che durano mesi, magari anni; la durata non è un valore aggiunto alla qualità. Personalmente, magari non di questo genere, ne ho fatte tante accorgendomi della portata minima della cosa solo dopo molto tempo.
> 
> ...


Quando leggo queste cose mi viene la pelle d'oca, perché il coglione in questione potrebbe tranquillamente dire la stessa cosa a lei di te (ti prendo ad esempio, ma il discorso è ovviamente generale).
La mancanza di rispetto verso le persone che ti stanno vicino, a vario titolo, è qualcosa che non tollero.


----------



## free (16 Febbraio 2015)

vabbè ma voi parlate solo di relazioni medio/lunghe, cioè di uomini che continuano ad avere la stessa amante finchè non vengono beccati, e la "rinnegano": anche a me sembra molto logico in questi casi, poichè hanno tenuto in piedi due relazioni contemporaneamente, e ora sono costretti a ritornare con i piedi per terra, il che quasi sempre significa tenersi moglie e famiglia...che dovrebbero dire? "vi amo entrambe"?? ma per cortesia...


----------



## disincantata (16 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Quando leggo queste cose mi viene la pelle d'oca, perché il coglione in questione potrebbe tranquillamente dire la stessa cosa a lei di te (ti prendo ad esempio, ma il discorso è ovviamente generale).
> La mancanza di rispetto verso le persone che ti stanno vicino, a vario titolo, è qualcosa che non tollero.


Confermo e ritengo peggio il racconto del tradimento.  Se e' tutto vero uno cosi e' a dir poco immaturo ed anaffettivo.


----------



## Vipera gentile (16 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> vabbè ma voi parlate solo di relazioni medio/lunghe, cioè di uomini che continuano ad avere la stessa amante finchè non vengono beccati, e la "rinnegano": anche a me sembra molto logico in questi casi, poichè hanno tenuto in piedi due relazioni contemporaneamente, e ora sono costretti a ritornare con i piedi per terra, il che quasi sempre significa tenersi moglie e famiglia...che dovrebbero dire? "vi amo entrambe"?? ma per cortesia...


C'è una bella differenza fra raccontare "dettagli disgustosi sulla sua persona" e assumersi le proprie responsabilità. Il fatto che non si ami/desideri/voglia più una persona non dà il diritto di spalarle merda addosso, a meno di non essere vigliacchi.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> vabbè ma voi parlate solo di relazioni medio/lunghe, cioè di uomini che continuano ad avere la stessa amante finchè non vengono beccati, e la "rinnegano": anche a me sembra molto logico in questi casi, poichè hanno tenuto in piedi due relazioni contemporaneamente, e ora sono costretti a ritornare con i piedi per terra, il che quasi sempre significa tenersi moglie e famiglia...che dovrebbero dire? "vi amo entrambe"?? ma per cortesia...



Ma cosa c'entra l'amore?
Se interrrompi una relazione solo perchè ti becco abbi almeno la decenza di essere sincero
Se mi inizi a raccontare che l'altra era una troia, che tu non ti rendevi conto (mentre ci scopavi pensavi di stare in ufficio?) ecc ecc e questo va avanti per anni, due sono le cose:
o ho sposato un incapace di intendere e di volere
o un coglione
E entrambi non mi interessano

Preferisco la verità. Che sei stato un egoista stronzo e che hai agito senza pensare a me. 
E da qui, nel caso, ripartiamo insieme. 
Non riparto sulla base di altre bugie


----------



## Mary The Philips (16 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Quando leggo queste cose mi viene la pelle d'oca, perché il coglione in questione potrebbe tranquillamente dire la stessa cosa a lei di te (ti prendo ad esempio, ma il discorso è ovviamente generale).
> La mancanza di rispetto verso le persone che ti stanno vicino, a vario titolo, è qualcosa che non tollero.


In linea teorica sono d'accordo con te; nel caso specifico della figura di un'amante che lui ha usato e che si è fatta usare senza scrupoli di sorta, la mancanza di rispetto, per me, ci sta. Anche se lui avesse parlato malissimo di me con lei (da tutto il materiale che ho letto non ce n'è traccia  ma può averlo fatto a voce) non modificherebbe di una virgola la mancanza di rispetto che comunque, avendo perpetrato una situazione clandestina con lei, ho comunque vissuto in maniera pesante. Sarà che sono ancora in zona hot per quanto riguarda l'assorbimento del tradimento, che le manchi di rispetto, la prenda per il culo rivelandomi anche dettagli grotteschi, mi aiuta a superare la cosa. Almeno così mi sembra ora, poi non so cosa succederà.


----------



## Nicka (16 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> In linea teorica sono d'accordo con te; nel caso specifico della figura di un'amante che lui ha usato e che si è fatta usare senza scrupoli di sorta, la mancanza di rispetto, per me, ci sta. Anche se lui avesse parlato malissimo di me con lei (da tutto il materiale che ho letto non ce n'è traccia  ma può averlo fatto a voce) non modificherebbe di una virgola la mancanza di rispetto che comunque, avendo perpetrato una situazione clandestina con lei, ho comunque vissuto in maniera pesante. Sarà che sono ancora in zona hot per quanto riguarda l'assorbimento del tradimento, che le manchi di rispetto, la prenda per il culo rivelandomi anche dettagli grotteschi, mi aiuta a superare la cosa. Almeno così mi sembra ora, poi non so cosa succederà.


Non capisco come si possa superare una cosa se lui magari ti viene a dire "cara, a parte che lei è una troia e io non so cosa mi sia preso, ma mi ha ingabbiato e costretto a fare cose zozze anche se non volevo...ma ti garantisco che le puzzava pure l'alito, il tuo invece profuma di rose appena colte anche al mattino, per non parlare del fatto che c'ha le tette scese..."
Boh, io non capisco...


----------



## free (16 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> C'è una bella differenza fra raccontare "dettagli disgustosi sulla sua persona" e assumersi le proprie responsabilità. Il fatto che non si ami/desideri/voglia più una persona non dà il diritto di spalarle merda addosso, a meno di non essere vigliacchi.





farfalla ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'entra l'amore?
> Se interrrompi una relazione solo perchè ti becco abbi almeno la decenza di essere sincero
> Se mi inizi a raccontare che l'altra era una troia, che tu non ti rendevi conto (mentre ci scopavi pensavi di stare in ufficio?) ecc ecc e questo va avanti per anni, due sono le cose:
> o ho sposato un incapace di intendere e di volere
> ...



al di là delle parole, pesanti o meno, mi sembra che il teatrino sia sempre lo stesso:
la moglie becca il marito
lui dice quello che la moglie vorrebbe sentirsi dire
l'amante alla fine è QUELLO che dice la moglie:singleeye:: una troia, il nulla, una poveretta, una che non c'entra nulla etc. etc.


----------



## Mary The Philips (16 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'entra l'amore?
> Se interrrompi una relazione solo perchè ti becco abbi almeno la decenza di essere sincero
> Se mi inizi a raccontare che l'altra era una troia, che tu non ti rendevi conto (mentre ci scopavi pensavi di stare in ufficio?) ecc ecc e questo va avanti per anni, due sono le cose:
> o ho sposato un incapace di intendere e di volere
> ...



Scusami se dico di me e non riesco a rimanere sul generico, ma io ho scoperto tutto a giochi fatti, quando lui l'aveva già mollata da un bel po', tant'è che mi sono sciroppata centinaia di suoi messaggi lacrimevoli ed elemosinanti attenzioni a fronte di  ripetuti e reiterati sfanculamenti pesanti di lui.


Che sia stato un egoista stronzo e che abbia approfittato della mia disponibilità a 360° come l'ultimo dei coglioni, l'ha ammesso migliaia di volte piangendo. Anche su questo sto provando a ripartire.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> al di là delle parole, pesanti o meno, mi sembra che il teatrino sia sempre lo stesso:
> la moglie becca il marito
> lui dice quello che la moglie vorrebbe sentirsi dire
> l'amante alla fine è QUELLO che dice la moglie:singleeye:: una troia, il nulla, una poveretta, una che non c'entra nulla etc. etc.


Ecco appunto
Io questo teatrino non lo vorrei


----------



## Nocciola (16 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Scusami se dico di me e non riesco a rimanere sul generico, ma io ho scoperto tutto a giochi fatti, *quando lui l'aveva già mollata da un bel po', tant'è che mi sono sciroppata centinaia di suoi messaggi lacrimevoli ed elemosinanti attenzioni a fronte di ripetuti e reiterati sfanculamenti pesanti di lui.
> 
> *
> Che sia stato un egoista stronzo e che abbia approfittato della mia disponibilità a 360° come l'ultimo dei coglioni, l'ha ammesso migliaia di volte piangendo. Anche su questo sto provando a ripartire.


E qui già cambia
O meglio almeno l'aveva lasciata lui quindi che volesse tornare da te è un fatto
Sul resto, resto della stessa idea, mi spiace


----------



## Mary The Philips (16 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> al di là delle parole, pesanti o meno, mi sembra che il teatrino sia sempre lo stesso:
> la moglie becca il marito
> lui dice quello che la moglie vorrebbe sentirsi dire
> l'amante alla fine è QUELLO che dice la moglie:singleeye:: una troia, il nulla, una poveretta, una che non c'entra nulla etc. etc.



Quella che è realmente l'amante, a carte scoperte, in realtà non gliene frega niente a nessuno degli altri due, se decidono di provare a ricostruire. Forse si esorcizza solo il ruolo che ha avuto, anche in maniera complice, per fini che nulla più c'entrano con la sua figura. E non capisco anche come possa, eventualmente, interessare a lei cosa pensano e dicono la moglie e il marito di lei. 
Se per assurdo le mogli dei due uomini sposati con i quali ho avuto storie io, a distanza di anni lo scoprissero e dicessero ora di me che sono troia e cessa non mi scalfirebbe nella maniera più assoluta; cos'altro dovrebbero dire, che sono una figona e pure genio? E anche se lui dice alla moglie ciò che le fa bene sentirsi dire, è peccato? E' tanto sbagliato se è anche, comprovato dai fatti, abbastanza aderente alla realtà?

Ps: chiedo scusa A Ullallà  per l'invasione nel suo topic. Non so bene come funzioni qui e se ci tiene che si rimanga aderenti al tema iniziale oppure no. Se e quando sforo fatemelo presente. Grazie


----------



## Nocciola (16 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Quella che è realmente l'amante, a carte scoperte, in realtà non gliene frega niente a nessuno degli altri due, se decidono di provare a ricostruire. Forse si esorcizza solo il ruolo che ha avuto, anche in maniera complice, per fini che nulla più c'entrano con la sua figura. E non capisco anche come possa, eventualmente, interessare a lei cosa pensano e dicono la moglie e il marito di lei.
> Se per assurdo le mogli dei due uomini sposati con i quali ho avuto storie io, a distanza di anni lo scoprissero e dicessero ora di me che sono troia e cessa non mi scalfirebbe nella maniera più assoluta; cos'altro dovrebbero dire, che sono una figona e pure genio? E anche se lui dice alla moglie ciò che le fa bene sentirsi dire, è peccato? E' tanto sbagliato se è anche, comprovato dai fatti, abbastanza aderente alla realtà?
> 
> Ps: chiedo scusa A Ullallà  per l'invasione nel suo topic. Non so bene come funzioni qui e se ci tiene che si rimanga aderenti al tema iniziale oppure no*. Se e quando sforo fatemelo presente*. Grazie


Qui viviamo di OT tranquilla


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Quella che è realmente l'amante, a carte scoperte, in realtà non gliene frega niente a nessuno degli altri due, se decidono di provare a ricostruire. Forse si esorcizza solo il ruolo che ha avuto, anche in maniera complice, per fini che nulla più c'entrano con la sua figura. E non capisco anche come possa, eventualmente, interessare a lei cosa pensano e dicono la moglie e il marito di lei.
> Se per assurdo le mogli dei due uomini sposati con i quali ho avuto storie io, a distanza di anni lo scoprissero e dicessero ora di me che sono troia e cessa non mi scalfirebbe nella maniera più assoluta; *cos'altro dovrebbero dire, che sono una figona e pure genio?* E anche se lui dice alla moglie ciò che le fa bene sentirsi dire, è peccato? E' tanto sbagliato se è anche, comprovato dai fatti, abbastanza aderente alla realtà?
> 
> Ps: chiedo scusa A Ullallà  per l'invasione nel suo topic. Non so bene come funzioni qui e se ci tiene che si rimanga aderenti al tema iniziale oppure no. Se e quando sforo fatemelo presente. Grazie



un bel tacer non fu mai scritto


----------



## Ultimo (16 Febbraio 2015)

opcorn:


----------



## Nocciola (16 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Quella che è realmente l'amante, a carte scoperte, in realtà non gliene frega niente a nessuno degli altri due, se decidono di provare a ricostruire. Forse si esorcizza solo il ruolo che ha avuto, anche in maniera complice, per fini che nulla più c'entrano con la sua figura. E non capisco anche come possa, eventualmente, interessare a lei cosa pensano e dicono la moglie e il marito di lei.
> Se per assurdo le mogli dei due uomini sposati con i quali ho avuto storie io,* a distanza di anni lo scoprissero e dicessero ora di me che sono troia e cessa non mi scalfirebbe nella maniera più assoluta; cos'altro dovrebbero dire, che sono una figona e pure genio? E anche se lui dice alla moglie ciò che le fa bene sentirsi dire, è peccato?* E' tanto sbagliato se è anche, comprovato dai fatti, abbastanza aderente alla realtà?
> 
> Ps: chiedo scusa A Ullallà  per l'invasione nel suo topic. Non so bene come funzioni qui e se ci tiene che si rimanga aderenti al tema iniziale oppure no. Se e quando sforo fatemelo presente. Grazie


Non scalfirebbe nemmeno me
Prenderei atto di aver scopato con un cretino. Può succedere 
Se secondo te dopo aver mentito una volta, mentire la seconda per il suo bene è positivo allora fa bene
Per me è accanimento alla mia intelligenza


----------



## Mary The Philips (16 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non capisco come si possa superare una cosa se lui magari ti viene a dire "cara, a parte che lei è una troia e io non so cosa mi sia preso, ma mi ha ingabbiato e costretto a fare cose zozze anche se non volevo...ma ti garantisco che le puzzava pure l'alito, il tuo invece profuma di rose appena colte anche al mattino, per non parlare del fatto che c'ha le tette scese..."
> Boh, io non capisco...


Magari le discussioni sono un tantinello più articolate di come le descrivi tu e non si tratta propriamente di "superare" la triste faccenda attraverso la demolizione dell'altra, ma quantomeno di ragionarci sopra sondando tutto il sondabile. Anche le peggiori banalità, in un contesto di devastazione, a volte possono avere un qualche senso.


----------



## zanna (16 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> *Magari le discussioni sono un tantinello più articolate *di come le descrivi tu e non si tratta propriamente di "superare" la triste faccenda attraverso la demolizione dell'altra, ma quantomeno di *ragionarci sopra sondando tutto il sondabile*. *Anche le peggiori banalità*, in un contesto di devastazione, *a volte possono avere un qualche senso*.


Ottimista


----------



## Nicka (16 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Magari le discussioni sono un tantinello più articolate di come le descrivi tu e non si tratta propriamente di "superare" la triste faccenda attraverso la demolizione dell'altra, ma quantomeno di ragionarci sopra sondando tutto il sondabile. Anche le peggiori banalità, in un contesto di devastazione, a volte possono avere un qualche senso.


Scusa se ho banalizzato, il punto è che per me l'unica demolizione che si può fare è quella del proprio rapporto eventualmente, per farlo rinascere e ricostruire e partire da nuove basi.
La demolizione altrui non la trovo di nessun senso, proprio perchè spererei di essermi accompagnata a una persona che crea dei rapporti, non che cade dal pero e straparla di zoccole che lo hanno irretito.

Se il tizio a cui mi sono accompagnata si fosse permesso di darmi della troia con sua moglie non mi avrebbe fatto male, anzi forse sorridere...ma solo perchè non avrei capito un cazzo io.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Scusa se ho banalizzato, il punto è che per me l'unica demolizione che si può fare è quella del proprio rapporto eventualmente, per farlo rinascere e ricostruire e partire da nuove basi.
> La demolizione altrui non la trovo di nessun senso, proprio perchè spererei di essermi accompagnata a una persona che crea dei rapporti, non che cade dal pero e straparla di zoccole che lo hanno irretito.
> 
> Se il tizio a cui mi sono accompagnata si fosse permesso di darmi della troia con sua moglie non mi avrebbe fatto male, anzi forse sorridere...ma solo perchè non avrei capito un cazzo io.


Giá detto io


----------



## Nicka (16 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Giá detto io


E per una volta mi hai preceduta!!!


----------



## Mary The Philips (16 Febbraio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> un bel tacer non fu mai scritto



Non so se capisco cosa vuoi dire, ma il traditore vorrebbe tacere eccome da quello che intuisco, ma pressato dalla moglie dice cose. Tacere da parte di entrambi sarebbe cosa e buona e giusta, da maestri zen, ma siamo umani. O no?



farfalla ha detto:


> Non scalfirebbe nemmeno me
> Prenderei atto di aver scopato con un cretino. Può succedere
> Se secondo te dopo aver mentito una volta, mentire la seconda per il suo bene è positivo allora fa bene
> Per me è accanimento alla mia intelligenza



Che sia (stato) un cretino poco ci piove, però non capisco (limite mio) come facciate ad essere così assolutiste. Che si parta da una base di menzogna conclamata è pacifico e che si debba cercare, nel caso si provi a riabbracciare la strada del "noi", qualsiasi modo per capire cosa sia successo e perchè, anche. Non sto parlando di bugie pietose e campate in aria che si, offenderebbero l'intelligenza di qualsiasi donna, ma di sfumature che si percepiscono attraverso i racconti. Non sto parlando di ridicolizzazione di un dettaglio fisico dell'altra (di miss universo ce ne sono poche in giro) o di accanimento sfiancante contro la sua figura a tutto tondo, ma di una mezza specie di complicità ritrovata che anche solo attraverso uno sgurdao o una mezza parola, forte di tutto il vissuto di "prima" si tenta, anche maldestramente, di ripristinare. Forse però non riesco a spiegarmi bene..


----------



## Mary The Philips (16 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Se il tizio a cui mi sono accompagnata si fosse permesso di darmi della troia con sua moglie non mi avrebbe fatto male, anzi forse sorridere...ma solo perchè non avrei capito un cazzo io.



La stessa identica cosa potrebbe dire colei che ha scopato con mio marito. 
Peccato che non saprà mai se lui l'ha fatto. 
E neanche tu lo saprai mai. E' questo il punto, che ad un certo punto si è tagliate fuori dal gioco e tutto si riduce ai "se".


----------



## Nicka (16 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> La stessa identica cosa potrebbe dire colei che ha scopato con mio marito.
> Peccato che non saprà mai se lui l'ha fatto.
> E neanche tu lo saprai mai. E' questo il punto, che ad un certo punto si è tagliate fuori dal gioco e tutto si riduce ad "se".


Io ho la certezza perchè so che non ha mai parlato di me, perchè si è chiusa anni fa (malissimo) ma non perchè scoperti, perchè pur se abbiamo chiuso col sesso continuiamo a vederci e a sentirci.
E si ritorna ai rapporti che si creano tra persone, non a ruoli preconfezionati di mariti, mogli, amanti, trombamici, stronzi e puttane.


----------



## Mary The Philips (16 Febbraio 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Ottimista



Ciao, visto che sei un utente leggendario e dunque ne avrai viste e lette di cotte e di crude, articoleresti qualcos'altro per me? Tipo cosa pensi dell'essere ottimisti o tipo che mi sto scavando la fossa di riserva visto che nella prima non sono riuscita a soffocare?


----------



## Ultimo (16 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ciao, visto che sei un utente leggendario e dunque ne avrai viste e lette di cotte e di crude, articoleresti qualcos'altro per me? Tipo cosa pensi dell'essere ottimisti o tipo che mi sto scavando la fossa di riserva visto che nella prima non sono riuscita a soffocare?


Leggendario il lupastro? Oddio. 

:carneval:

Non ti dico nulla, mi fermo qua. 

Ciao lupastro :rotfl:


----------



## zanna (16 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ciao, visto che sei un utente leggendario e dunque ne avrai viste e lette di cotte e di crude, articoleresti qualcos'altro per me? Tipo cosa pensi dell'essere ottimisti o tipo che mi sto scavando la fossa di riserva visto che nella prima non sono riuscita a soffocare?


Io leggendario?? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: No sono dalla stessa tua parte solo che non sono così buono da dare una seconda possibilità per essere nuovamente deluso ... o probabilmente è lei che non vuole ... ma vedi se qualche tempo fa la cosa mi mandava in bestia facendomi impazzire ora ... meno


----------



## Mary The Philips (16 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ho la certezza perchè so che non ha mai parlato di me, perchè si è chiusa anni fa (malissimo) ma non perchè scoperti, perchè pur se abbiamo chiuso col sesso continuiamo a vederci e a sentirci.
> E si ritorna ai rapporti che si creano tra persone, non a ruoli preconfezionati di mariti, mogli, amanti, trombamici, stronzi e puttane.



Se non ne hai parlato direttamente con lei, non puoi avere nessuna certezza. Ci puoi credere, ma non puoi esserne assolutamente certa.


Dunque ora siete amici, ma, perdonami se oso (puoi, ovviamente, non rispondere), tu hai un altro amore? E lui, oltre la moglie?


----------



## zanna (16 Febbraio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Leggendario il lupastro? Oddio.
> 
> :carneval:
> 
> ...


E' arrivato Darwin


----------



## Ultimo (16 Febbraio 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> E' arrivato Darwin



Per le mutande zozze di Minerva vuoi litigare?


----------



## Mary The Philips (16 Febbraio 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Io leggendario?? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: No sono dalla stessa tua parte solo che non sono così buono da dare una seconda possibilità per essere nuovamente deluso ... o probabilmente è lei che non vuole ... ma vedi se qualche tempo fa la cosa mi mandava in bestia facendomi impazzire ora ... meno



Bu. Leggo sul tuo avatar "utente leggendario" 


In fondo in fondo credo che ognuno re-agisca come in qualche modo gli torna più comodo e meno faticoso. Io mi sono convinta che ci voglia più coraggio per rimanere e riprovarci che non a dare due calci nel culo e sbattere una porta, chè dopo un po' ci si fa una ragione di tutto e si va avanti lo stesso...


----------



## Nicka (16 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Se non ne hai parlato direttamente con lei, non puoi avere nessuna certezza. Ci puoi credere, ma non puoi esserne assolutamente certa.
> 
> 
> Dunque ora siete amici, ma, perdonami se oso (puoi, ovviamente, non rispondere), tu hai un altro amore? E lui, oltre la moglie?


Io sono fidanzata da 6 anni.
Me lo avrebbe detto se fosse uscito il discorso con lei, probabilmente non mi avrebbe nemmeno più vista per X motivi, so per certo che lei non sa niente e deve continuare a non sapere niente perchè per me è assurdo riesumare una cosa di anni fa, durata così tanto.
Lui ha sempre avuto un'indole da traditore, si è molto tranquillizzato negli anni, ma ho idea che qualcosa abbia combinato in giro... So anche che se mi rendessi disponibile non ci metterebbe due secondi, ma credo che non lo farò mai più. Lo devo a me stessa.


----------



## zanna (16 Febbraio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Per le mutande zozze di Minerva vuoi litigare?


Demagago ... Minerva è nota per non usare a tal ghiusa siffatti filati :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## disincantata (16 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ho la certezza perchè so che non ha mai parlato di me, perchè si è chiusa anni fa (malissimo) ma non perchè scoperti, perchè pur se abbiamo chiuso col sesso continuiamo a vederci e a sentirci.
> E si ritorna ai rapporti che si creano tra persone, non a ruoli preconfezionati di mariti, mogli, amanti, trombamici, stronzi e puttane.


E' diverso perche' lei ignora che tu esista, non mi sembra l'abbia mai saputo. inoltre poteva dedicarti tempo perche' era libero. 

Poi ognuno reagisce a modo suo.  Io non ho mai chiesto niente di cosa facessero insieme. Ho dato tutto per scontato.

Inoltre ho sempre pensato fosse una bella ragazza,vista solo in una foto dell'orchestra,  mai pensereia  mio marito  scegliere un cesso per tradirmi, mi avrebbe come minimo stupita la cosa. Invece era giovane magra e bella. 

Sono altre le cose che dovrebbero interessare quando si subisce un tradimento.  Piu'  fastidioso il tempo rubato alla famiglia  e le bugie, i sotterfugi. Tutte cose che riguardano molto di pìu'  le persone sposate.


----------



## zanna (16 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Bu. Leggo sul tuo avatar "utente leggendario"
> 
> 
> In fondo in fondo credo che ognuno *re-agisca come in qualche modo gli torna più comodo e meno faticoso*. Io mi sono convinta che ci voglia più coraggio per rimanere e riprovarci che non a dare due calci nel culo e sbattere una porta, chè dopo un po' ci si fa una ragione di tutto e si va avanti lo stesso...


Forse oppure ugnono reagisce in base a personalissime liste Pro vs Contro ... quando la carogna smette di ruggire puoi ragionare ma fino a quel momento ogni tentativo è inutile ...


----------



## Nicka (16 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> E' diverso perche' lei ignora che tu esista, non mi sembra l'abbia mai saputo. inoltre poteva dedicarti tempo perche' era libero.
> 
> Poi ognuno reagisce a modo suo.  Io non ho mai chiesto niente di cosa facessero insieme. Ho dato tutto per scontato.
> 
> ...


Nel mio caso conviveva eh...libero lo era perchè si rendeva libero, magari tirando tardi al lavoro o usando il giorno di riposo o dicendo che usciva di sera con qualche amico.
Il mio nome sul cellulare era un nome maschile.

Comunque sì, lei non lo ha mai saputo.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Febbraio 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Demagago ... Minerva è nota per non usare a tal ghiusa siffatti filati :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


Ehhhh?? ma scrivi come mangi aò. Comunque non sapevo che Minerva non portasse le mutande. Ignoranza totale la mia.


----------



## zanna (16 Febbraio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ehhhh?? ma scrivi come mangi aò. Comunque non sapevo che Minerva non portasse le mutande. Ignoranza totale la mia.


:bleble:


----------



## Uhlalá (16 Febbraio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Davvero esistono uomini del genere???Io mai fatto  con le amanti,figurati...lo sai che dopo 2 o 3 mesi la cosa finisce .Ma le foto restano...


----------



## Mary The Philips (16 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Inoltre ho sempre pensato fosse una bella ragazza,vista solo in una foto dell'orchestra,  mai pensereia  mio marito  scegliere un cesso per tradirmi, mi avrebbe come minimo stupita la cosa. Invece era giovane magra e bella.



Io invece sono stata tradita, dal primo marito e ora pure dal secondo, con dei cessi. Dire "stupita" è dire niente.



> Sono altre le cose che dovrebbero interessare quando si subisce un tradimento.  Piu'  fastidioso il tempo rubato alla famiglia  e le bugie, i sotterfugi. Tutte cose che riguardano molto di pìu'  le persone sposate.



A me interessa tutto: il tempo, le tempistiche, le parole dette e scritte, le foto, gli incontri, le bugie, le falsità. Tutto tutto tutto. Ma sono ancora agli inizi, poi mi passa. Spero.


----------



## Alessandra (16 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Nel mio caso conviveva eh...libero lo era perchè si rendeva libero, magari tirando tardi al lavoro o usando il giorno di riposo o dicendo che usciva di sera con qualche amico.
> Il mio nome sul cellulare era un nome maschile.
> 
> Comunque sì, lei non lo ha mai saputo.


Un nome maschile? 
Un mio amico face lo stesso con la sua amante. 
un giorno lei gli scrisse "mI manchi ".
La moglie lo becca,  le lampeggia il messaggio inaspettato  sotto gli occhi e capisce che "mi manchi " non era esattamente da parte di "Luigi".
Non ha potuto neanche inventare che l'aveva ricevuto da una ragazza stupidamente infatuata. ....
il nome maschile aveva gia' spiegato tutto


----------



## Mary The Philips (16 Febbraio 2015)

> Originariamente Scritto da *lothar57*
> 
> Davvero esistono uomini  del genere???Io mai fatto  con le amanti,figurati...lo sai che dopo 2 o 3  mesi la cosa finisce .Ma le foto restano...



Avessi solo le foto io (e che foto  )


----------



## Uhlalá (16 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Quando leggo queste cose mi viene la pelle d'oca, perché il coglione in questione potrebbe tranquillamente dire la stessa cosa a lei di te (ti prendo ad esempio, ma il discorso è ovviamente generale).
> La mancanza di rispetto verso le persone che ti stanno vicino, a vario titolo, è qualcosa che non tollero.


verissimo...il mio lo ha fatto....ora che lei è nel dimenticatoio io son Santa e lei rovina famiglie....ma ai tempi che ero incinta, lei era il nido accogliente e io quella che lo rendevo infelice (per smentire tutto ora, dicendo, come il marito di Mary, che credeva di esserne innamorato ma non lo era).....il re dei cazzari.


----------



## free (16 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Non so se capisco cosa vuoi dire, ma il traditore vorrebbe tacere eccome da quello che intuisco, ma pressato dalla moglie dice cose. Tacere da parte di entrambi sarebbe cosa e buona e giusta, da maestri zen, ma siamo umani. O no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



non capisci perchè sei nuova e non sai che qui è in corso il Campionato delle Amanti Perfette

in pratica uno slalom gigante tra mille paletti, ne becchi uno e sei troia, cretina, da prendere a calci etc.


----------



## disincantata (16 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Io invece sono stata tradita, dal primo marito e ora pure dal secondo, con dei cessi. Dire "stupita" è dire niente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Per me sbagli, se vuoi restare con lui meno cose scopri meglio sara' per te.

Inoltre un uomo non dovrebbe mai parlare di quello che ha fatto a letto con un altra.  Mi scadrebbe. Oltre gia' quello che ha combinato non potrei proprio sentire denigrare quello che lo ha fatto godere, sicuramente. 

Mica e' una missione tradire.

Piu' logico cercare di capire perche' e' successo e perche' ha continuato per mesi o anni a farlo.

Perdonare per me non esiste. Si puo' andare avanti, egoisticamente e fregandosene. Benissimo.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> non capisci perchè sei nuova e non sai che qui è in corso il Campionato delle Amanti Perfette
> 
> in pratica uno slalom gigante tra mille paletti, ne becchi uno e sei troia, cretina, da prendere a calci etc.



:risata:Oddio mi fai morire tu.


----------



## Nicka (16 Febbraio 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Un nome maschile?
> Un mio amico face lo stesso con la sua amante.
> un giorno lei gli scrisse "mI manchi ".
> La moglie lo becca,  le lampeggia il messaggio inaspettato  sotto gli occhi e capisce che "mi manchi " non era esattamente da parte di "Luigi".
> ...


La discriminante è che io al massimo gli mandavo "Birra?" 
Ma "mi manchi" manco per il cazzo!! 
Poi vabbè, era regola sottintesa che i messaggi partissero da lui...


----------



## free (16 Febbraio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :risata:Oddio mi fai morire tu.


io con la mia linguaccia arriverei ... n. c.


----------



## Nicka (16 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> non capisci perchè sei nuova e non sai che qui è in corso il Campionato delle Amanti Perfette
> 
> in pratica uno slalom gigante tra mille paletti, ne becchi uno e sei troia, cretina, da prendere a calci etc.


Ma guarda che è fatica eh!!!


----------



## free (16 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma guarda che è fatica eh!!!



ma appunto...BASTAAAAAAAA

pietà...


----------



## Ultimo (16 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> io con la mia linguaccia arriverei ... n. c.


Definisci n.c.


----------



## Mary The Philips (16 Febbraio 2015)

...tanto io non ancora capisco bene (a parte qualcuno/a) chi siano i traditori e chi i traditi e mi rivolgo a tutti allo stesso modo


----------



## Ultimo (16 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma appunto...BASTAAAAAAAA
> 
> pietà...


:risata::risata:
Sei terribile.


----------



## free (16 Febbraio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Definisci n.c.



non classificabile
non lo hai mai preso a scuola scusa?
quando non scrivevi nulla o ti beccavano a copiare


----------



## Ultimo (16 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> ...tanto io non ancora capisco bene (a parte qualcuno/a) chi siano i traditori e chi i traditi e mi rivolgo a tutti allo stesso modo



E questa è una buona cosa. Si dovrebbe fare sempre così.


----------



## Nicka (16 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma appunto...BASTAAAAAAAA
> 
> pietà...


Ok...
Da ora in poi mi taccio.
Arrangiatevi...


----------



## Ultimo (16 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> non classificabile
> non lo hai mai preso a scuola scusa?
> quando non scrivevi nulla o ti beccavano a copiare


Definisci  scuola 

:rotfl:


----------



## Alessandra (16 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> La discriminante è che io al massimo gli mandavo "Birra?"
> Ma "mi manchi" manco per il cazzo!!
> Poi vabbè, era regola sottintesa che i messaggi partissero da lui...


:up:

Credo che all'amante non fregasse affatto, ,glielo ha mandato di domenica. ...lui non se lo aspettava. ...
una stronza


----------



## free (16 Febbraio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :risata::risata:
> Sei terribile.



scommetto che l'Amante Perfetta a scuola non ha mai copiato!


----------



## Ultimo (16 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ok...
> Da ora in poi mi taccio.
> Arrangiatevi...



Scrivi solo "birra"

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (16 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> scommetto che l'Amante Perfetta a scuola non ha mai copiato!


AHAHAAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Mary The Philips (16 Febbraio 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> Credo che all'amante non fregasse affatto, ,glielo ha mandato di domenica. ...lui non se lo aspettava. ...
> una stronza



Perchè stronza lei che fa solo il suo gioco? Coglione lui semmai a fidarsi


----------



## Alessandra (16 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Perchè stronza lei che fa solo il suo gioco? Coglione lui semmai a fidarsi


Ambo, dai. ...
lei stronza perchè se ne fregava totalmente. 
Pero' guai farlo a lei (anche lei era in coppia e conviveva /convive )


----------



## Nicka (16 Febbraio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Scrivi solo "birra"
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Sì. 
Birra.


----------



## lothar57 (16 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> La discriminante è che io al massimo gli mandavo "Birra?"
> Ma "mi manchi" manco per il cazzo!!
> Poi vabbè, era regola sottintesa che i messaggi partissero da lui...



La mia nuova fiamma,nella rubrica non c'e'.Appena la chiamo cancello,e cosi'x sms.Lei sa'che x nessuno motivo mi deve cercare,puo'farlo solo se il primo sono io.Il numero l'ho imparato a memoria-


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> non capisci perchè sei nuova e non sai che qui è in corso il Campionato delle Amanti Perfette
> 
> in pratica uno slalom gigante tra mille paletti, ne becchi uno e sei troia, cretina, da prendere a calci etc.


a parte la battuta che mi ha fatto morire, ma davvero a volte pare che qui si scriva il decalogo dei comportamenti amantiferi corretti. 
Però poi, fuori da qui...
Ma indipendentemente dai ruoli e dai generi, dico.
Perchè io di gente che ha cambiato faccia dall'oggi al domani in base alle circostanze ne ho conosciuta.
Parlo di gente che sa indossare benino una maschera.
Il problema con le persone è che le conosci davvero quando non ci vai più d'accordo.
Mogli e mariti in primis, e comunque vale in ogni ambito di relazione.
E non è che fino a che l'intento è comune tu sei un coglione se non capisci come quella persona sia davvero.
Magari sei un coglione se ci investi troppo.
Però... vedete... secondo me, l'amica di Circe che è sua amica da quando aveva 13 anni, che le tromba il marito e quando lei le fa saltare il giochino, invece di pensare al dolore causato le manda i messaggi con i particolari... E' UNA TROIA.
Cioè, mi dispiace pure per i suini in genere, ma se poi scrivo ZOCCOLA si risentono gli amici dei roditori.
Quindi magari posso dire che è una persona senza briciola di sincerità e priva della capacità di nutrire sentimenti sinceri, una persona non solo cinica, ma che gode del dolore altrui.
E se una persona è così dentro, ma è stata tenuta vicina come amica, come moglie, pure come amante dagli attori della storia di Circe, è molto comodo e facile dire che si era alla fiera del coglione.
Invece ci sono persone cattive, talmente nere dentro che per poter stare vicino ai propri simili si mettono una maschera, e la portano bene, la portano sempre e sono assolutamente credibili.
Magari a 13 anni la tanavano spesso mentre smacchinava alle spalle di qualcuno, ma poi con gli anni le armi si affilano.
Perchè magari il marito se l'è fatta perchè lei non era Circe o perchè non ci ha capito più un accidente quando si è trovato davanti la fantasia porno dei 15 anni, ma io ritengo che lei se lo sia fatto proprio perchè era il marito di Circe.
E quando incontri una persona così... se sei 'normale', fatichi a credere a quello che hai davanti.
Secondo me.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Febbraio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> La mia nuova fiamma,nella rubrica non c'e'.Appena la chiamo cancello,e cosi'x sms.Lei sa'che x nessuno motivo mi deve cercare,puo'farlo solo se il primo sono io.Il numero l'ho imparato a memoria-


E nel caso servisse puoi sempre magnartelo quel cellulare. A cazzaro, dai.


----------



## free (16 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a parte la battuta che mi ha fatto morire, ma davvero a volte pare che qui si scriva il decalogo dei comportamenti amantiferi corretti.
> Però poi, fuori da qui...
> Ma indipendentemente dai ruoli e dai generi, dico.
> Perchè io di gente che ha cambiato faccia dall'oggi al domani in base alle circostanze ne ho conosciuta.
> ...


a me però è anche capitato di capire al volo che con una determinata persona non ci volevo avere nulla a che fare

mi è capitato raramente, anche perchè sono un po' distratta e parto sempre con la buona fede, tuttavia nel caso dell'ex amica della Circe, forse stava sul culo anche al panettiere, chissà


----------



## sienne (16 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a parte la battuta che mi ha fatto morire, ma davvero a volte pare che qui si scriva il decalogo dei comportamenti amantiferi corretti.
> Però poi, fuori da qui...
> Ma indipendentemente dai ruoli e dai generi, dico.
> Perchè io di gente che ha cambiato faccia dall'oggi al domani in base alle circostanze ne ho conosciuta.
> ...



Ciao

Tiro molto ad indovinare. Perché se no, è veramente molto cattiva. Non conosciamo l'ambiente. Forse l'amichetta si è sentita per anni sminuita dal mondo delle "perfettine". Ciò può portare a sbattersene di tutte le "regole" ... Quei messaggi, sono come il frutto di una, che sputa veleno che però ha ingoiato prima ... forse. 


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> a me però è anche capitato di capire al volo che con una determinata persona non ci volevo avere nulla a che fare
> 
> mi è capitato raramente, anche perchè sono un po' distratta e parto sempre con la buona fede, tuttavia nel caso dell'ex amica della Circe, forse stava sul culo anche al panettiere, chissà


ma infatti grazie al cielo persone così non si incontrano tutti i giorni, grazie al cielo.
Quello che volevo dire è che la definizione data dal marito di Circe è diversamente interpretabile se fatta dopo i simpatici messaggini che Circe ha riportato.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Febbraio 2015)

Ma chi se ne frega se l'amica è buona o cattiva o se l'ha fatto proprio perché era il marito di Circe o meno. Di sicuro Circe non ha capito un cazzo né dell'amica né di nulla. E persiste.


----------



## sienne (16 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma chi se ne frega se l'amica è buona o cattiva o se l'ha fatto proprio perché era il marito di Circe o meno. Di sicuro Circe non ha capito un cazzo né dell'amica né di nulla. E persiste.



Per chi viene tradito può avere una certa importanza. Perché si basa sulla propria percezione e valutazione delle persone. Cioè, cosa significa se le persone a tue più vicine ti presentano per anni un teatrino e tu non ti rendi conto di nulla? Come vedi, chi conosci meno bene? O nuove conoscenze? Metti in discussione tutto. Fai il pelo a tutto. È proprio una rottura di fiducia che si ha verso se stessi.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Per chi viene tradito può avere una certa importanza. Perché si basa sulla propria percezione e valutazione delle persone. Cioè, cosa significa se le persone a tue più vicine ti presentano per anni un teatrino e tu non ti rendi conto di nulla? Come vedi, chi conosci meno bene? O nuove conoscenze? Metti in discussione tutto. Fai il pelo a tutto. È proprio una rottura di fiducia che si ha verso se stessi.


Ma infatti Circe non ha MAI capito nulla. Questo è abbastanza chiaro. Che l'amica sia una merdona nonci piove, che lo fosse pure prima e Circe dormisse beata idem with potatoes.


----------



## Vipera gentile (16 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Per chi viene tradito può avere una certa importanza. Perché si basa sulla propria percezione e valutazione delle persone. Cioè, cosa significa se le persone a tue più vicine ti presentano per anni un teatrino e tu non ti rendi conto di nulla? Come vedi, chi conosci meno bene? O nuove conoscenze? Metti in discussione tutto. Fai il pelo a tutto. È proprio una rottura di fiducia che si ha verso se stessi.


Potrebbe venire anche il dubbio che non si sia voluto vedere...


----------



## sienne (16 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma infatti Circe non ha MAI capito nulla. Questo è abbastanza chiaro. Che l'amica sia una merdona nonci piove, che lo fosse pure prima e Circe dormisse beata idem with potatoes.



Forse, questo accade, quando si è troppo sicuri di sé. 
Più che altro, metterei me stessa sotto processo.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Forse, questo accade, quando si è troppo sicuri di sé.
> Più che altro, metterei me stessa sotto processo.


Questo accade quando si dorme in piedi, Sienne. Non è sicurezza di sé, è proprio rincoglionimento allo stato terminale.


----------



## sienne (16 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Potrebbe venire anche il dubbio che non si sia voluto vedere...



Ciao

questo può anche essere, non lo so. Non mi ricordo, e ne ha parlato. 
Dal canto mio posso dire, che avevo intuito che qualcosa non quadrasse più. 
Chiedevo e chiedevo. Ma venivo tranquillizzata che tutto era in ordine e che si tratasse del lavoro, di un periodo difficile ecc. e quando hai fiducia, credi in quello che ti viene detto. E prendi persino precauzioni, per far togliere dello stress nel quotidiano. Ti assumi ancora maggiormente delle responsabilità ... va bon ... è così. 


sienne


----------



## free (16 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma infatti grazie al cielo persone così non si incontrano tutti i giorni, grazie al cielo.
> Quello che volevo dire è che la definizione data dal marito di Circe è diversamente interpretabile se fatta dopo i simpatici messaggini che Circe ha riportato.


cioè il marito le ha dato della troia?


----------



## sienne (16 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Questo accade quando si dorme in piedi, Sienne. Non è sicurezza di sé, è proprio rincoglionimento allo stato terminale.



Ehhh, stiamo un po' dicendo la stessa cosa. Tu dormi, quando credi che non ci sia bisogno di accendere le antenne su ciò che ti circonda. Perché ti senti bene e sicura di quello che hai. Come aver raggiunto un certo status quo, che è più un etichetta che altro, e ti sta bene così. E ora quella etichetta va mantenuta, perché cambiare, significa dover mettere tutto in discussione. In primis se stessa. Meglio mettere gli altri. E qui mi ritorna in mente, con quanto veleno ha giudicato donne che si separano e non hanno un uomo sotto braccio.


----------



## perplesso (16 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Io invece sono stata tradita, dal primo marito e ora pure dal secondo, con dei cessi. Dire "stupita" è dire niente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


se ti stupisci del fatto che ti abbiano tradita con donne esteticamente più brutte di te, allora preparati ad essere tradita ancora.         Chè pure Alena Seredova ha le corna.

questa tua compulsione a sapere tutto, un filo mi inquieta


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ehhh, stiamo un po' dicendo la stessa cosa. Tu dormi, quando credi che non ci sia bisogno di accendere le antenne su ciò che ti circonda. Perché ti senti bene e sicura di quello che hai. Come aver raggiunto un certo status quo, che è più un etichetta che altro, e ti sta bene così. E ora quella etichetta va mantenuta, perché cambiare, significa dover mettere tutto in discussione. In primis se stessa. Meglio mettere gli altri. E qui mi ritorna in mente, con quanto veleno ha giudicato donne che si separano e non hanno un uomo sotto braccio.


Sienne ma questa, Circe, dorme dell'età di TREDICI ANNI. Almeno. Non è che magari non ha drizzato le antenne perché, una volta sposata, stava dentro una botte di ferro. E' CHE DORME PROPRIO IN PIEDI.


----------



## sienne (16 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sienne ma questa, Circe, dorme dell'età di TREDICI ANNI. Almeno. Non è che magari non ha drizzato le antenne perché, una volta sposata, stava dentro una botte di ferro. E' CHE DORME PROPRIO IN PIEDI.



Mhhh, o sposata o a tredici anni, lei faceva parte delle "brave". Non ha messo in discussione se stessa e il mondo. È questo che intendi per dormire in piedi?


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Mhhh, o sposata o a tredici anni, lei faceva parte delle "brave". Non ha messo in discussione se stessa e il mondo. È questo che intendi per dormire in piedi?


Ma non è tanto "non mettere in discussione", è proprio essere tonti, scemi, poco svegli, fai tu.


----------



## lothar57 (16 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è tanto "non mettere in discussione", è proprio essere tonti, scemi, poco svegli, fai tu.



esperto in materia...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (16 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è tanto "non mettere in discussione", è proprio essere tonti, scemi, poco svegli, fai tu.



Ma cappero, se non metti in discussione, un motivo ci sarà pure. E ci sta l'elenco che hai fatto e anche altro. Gira e rigira stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Febbraio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> esperto in materia...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Di tonti? Ammazza.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ma cappero, se non metti in discussione, un motivo ci sarà pure. E ci sta l'elenco che hai fatto e anche altro. Gira e rigira stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa.


Mannò Sienne, non stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa. Qualcuno che non si mette in discussione un giorno potrebbe anche farlo, magari. Un tonto, uno scemo, uno che dorme in piedi o che ne so non è che può smettere da un giorno all'altro di essere così com'è. E' così e punto, non ci sono e difficilmente ci saranno margini di miglioramento.


----------



## sienne (16 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mannò Sienne, non stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa. Qualcuno che non si mette in discussione un giorno potrebbe anche farlo, magari. Un tonto, uno scemo, uno che dorme in piedi o che ne so non è che può smettere da un giorno all'altro di essere così com'è. E' così e punto, non ci sono e difficilmente ci saranno margini di miglioramento.



JB, non sono per nulla così distante le due affermazioni. Se non riesci a farlo in una tale situazione, allora non lo farai mai. Perché sta proprio fuori dalla tua portata o perché sei intrappolata in schemi, che però sono tuoi. E sempre lì stiamo. 

So solo una cosa: per prendere la situazione in mano in modo autonomo, ci vogliono le contropalle. Credimi. 
E non tutti le hanno. Affrontare l'incertezza, non è cosa facile.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> JB, non sono per nulla così distante le due affermazioni. Se non riesci a farlo in una tale situazione, allora non lo farai mai. Perché sta proprio fuori dalla tua portata o perché sei intrappolata in schemi, che però sono tuoi. E sempre lì stiamo.
> 
> So solo una cosa: per prendere la situazione in mano in modo autonomo, ci vogliono le contropalle. Credimi.
> E non tutti le hanno. Affrontare l'incertezza, non è cosa facile.


Mai detto che lo sia.


----------



## Trinità (16 Febbraio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> E tu dopo l'impegno ...usalo no? In fondo siete soli, i fili li muovi tu.....e dopo poi rimandalo da dove è venuto.


Non vedo l'ora che mia moglie lo faccia con me.........
Poi torno da dove sono venuto.....
ciao


----------



## Jim Cain (16 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Chè pure Alena Seredova ha le corna.


TOP ! :rotfl:


----------



## Uhlalá (16 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Quella che è realmente l'amante, a carte scoperte, in realtà non gliene frega niente a nessuno degli altri due, se decidono di provare a ricostruire. Forse si esorcizza solo il ruolo che ha avuto, anche in maniera complice, per fini che nulla più c'entrano con la sua figura. E non capisco anche come possa, eventualmente, interessare a lei cosa pensano e dicono la moglie e il marito di lei.
> Se per assurdo le mogli dei due uomini sposati con i quali ho avuto storie io, a distanza di anni lo scoprissero e dicessero ora di me che sono troia e cessa non mi scalfirebbe nella maniera più assoluta; cos'altro dovrebbero dire, che sono una figona e pure genio? E anche se lui dice alla moglie ciò che le fa bene sentirsi dire, è peccato? E' tanto sbagliato se è anche, comprovato dai fatti, abbastanza aderente alla realtà?
> 
> Ps: chiedo scusa A Ullallà  per l'invasione nel suo topic. Non so bene come funzioni qui e se ci tiene che si rimanga aderenti al tema iniziale oppure no. Se e quando sforo fatemelo presente. Grazie


tranquilla, fa bene anche a me questo scambio....già rispetto al primo post che ho messo in questo forum, mi sembra di avere una posizione adesso più lucida e...decisamente positiva per me....
e comunque quello che scrivi lo capisco perfettamente perché le fasi che stai passando tu ora io le ho già passate, ho dato un altra possibilità al mio uomo e se l'è giocata come un pirla...ora sono nella fase ohmmmmmmm


----------



## sienne (16 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mai detto che lo sia.



Ecco. Questo può fare una paura boia. E anche se c'è un margine, la paura può bloccare tutto. Anche quel poco. Cosa ti resta? Quello che avevi e di tenertelo al meglio, credendo o ingannandoti, che lo fai per i figli, per la famiglia, per una questione economica ecc. è una forma di "sacrificio" che fai, perché affrontare, a seconda dell'ambiente, è come seppellirsi. Significa proprio, dover iniziare tutto da zero. A che pro? In più se hai dei figli? Bon, io l'ho fatto. Ho rischiare tutto. Famiglia ... tutto. Io, me ne ne sono fregata. Ho posto me e mia figlia al primo posto. E vado come un treno. E non è facile gestire tutto ... suoceri, genitori, sorelle, nuore ecc. cazzo quanti ce ne sono ... e sono costretta a tenere le acque calme, perché c'è mia figlia! Lei deve essere protetta da tutto sto casino. (La famiglia non sa, che sono stata tradita e tutto il casino che mi ha combinato ... perché dei comportamenti ostini nei suoi confronti, non mi servono per nulla, e ancor meno a mia figlia). E tu, JB, a che pro, hai deciso di rimanere in famiglia? Sta qui il dilemma. A che pro, una o l'altra decisione.  Cosa fare? Circe, forse, dormendo, si sta facendo meno male ...


----------



## Horny (16 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> *Coerente e logico per quegli uomini che non hanno un briciolo di coglioni di affrontare le cose senza prendersi la propria responsabilità.*
> Su questo non transigo io. Perchè per quanto è vero che ero ben presente è vero che era presente anche il povero derelitto.
> E se io sono stata tanto puttana lui non è stato da meno.
> E lo dico, se scoprissi che il mio uomo mi tradisce e dà della puttana a quella con cui si è sollazzato mi incazzo come una biscia...perchè è evidente allora che ho scelto un uomo senza un minimo di cervello che si fa abbindolare da una troietta qualsiasi.


in fatti....mi pare evidente che stia nei fatti.
invece non comprendo perché tu ti definisca 
puttana 

la circostanza che lui, *parlandone colla moglie,
*la chiami puttana,
qualificherebbe il personaggio....se non avesse
fatto altro di ben più disgustoso
(tradire la moglie incinta colla migliore amica...di
fronte a roba così, cosa dica all'una dell'altra,
per me, passa davvero in secondo piano).
cmq ci scommetterei che alla tipa dicesse
cose differenti.
perché, uno che ti tradisce con un genio
meraviglioso e lo ammette, invece, è meglio?
non so, secondo me, in generale,
le persone intelligenti, in quanto più dotate,
 hanno maggiori responsabilità


----------



## passante (16 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> non capisci perchè sei nuova e non sai che qui è in corso il Campionato delle Amanti Perfette
> 
> in pratica uno slalom gigante tra mille paletti, ne becchi uno e sei troia, cretina, da prendere a calci etc.


che creti


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ecco. Questo può fare una paura boia. E anche se c'è un margine, la paura può bloccare tutto. Anche quel poco. Cosa ti resta? Quello che avevi e di tenertelo al meglio, credendo o ingannandoti, che lo fai per i figli, per la famiglia, per una questione economica ecc. è una forma di "sacrificio" che fai, perché affrontare, a seconda dell'ambiente, è come seppellirsi. Significa proprio, dover iniziare tutto da zero. A che pro? In più se hai dei figli? Bon, io l'ho fatto. Ho rischiare tutto. Famiglia ... tutto. Io, me ne ne sono fregata. Ho posto me e mia figlia al primo posto. E vado come un treno. E non è facile gestire tutto ... suoceri, genitori, sorelle, nuore ecc. cazzo quanti ce ne sono ... e sono costretta a tenere le acque calme, perché c'è mia figlia! Lei deve essere protetta da tutto sto casino. (La famiglia non sa, che sono stata tradita e tutto il casino che mi ha combinato ... perché dei comportamenti ostini nei suoi confronti, non mi servono per nulla, e ancor meno a mia figlia). E tu, JB, a che pro, hai deciso di rimanere in famiglia? Sta qui il dilemma. A che pro, una o l'altra decisione.  Cosa fare? Circe, forse, dormendo, si sta facendo meno male ...


Sienne io sto bene come sto. I motivi per cui sto come sto, o meglio rimango così, sono miei ma il punto fondamentale è che io non è che soffro la mia situazione familiare. Lì è la questione, se tu soffri o no, se dipende da te o da altri. La decisione non è tanto "a che pro", ma "come sto". In un discorso prettamente egoistico, ovviamente, ma se la tua situazione personalissima è così tragica ad un certo momento devi pensare in termini di ego.


----------



## Horny (16 Febbraio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma coerente e logico de che?


evidentemente stiamo parlando di adulti
che non hanno il coraggio/non ritengono di essere
sinceri nella relazione.
quindi non mi aspetto che descrivano al terzo il 
partner con sincerità.
l'inclinazione alla sincerità, come il colore degli occhi,
non che va e viene.
questo non toglie che vi siano anche molte
eccezioni.


----------



## Uhlalá (16 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ecco. Questo può fare una paura boia. E anche se c'è un margine, la paura può bloccare tutto. Anche quel poco. Cosa ti resta? Quello che avevi e di tenertelo al meglio, credendo o ingannandoti, che lo fai per i figli, per la famiglia, per una questione economica ecc. è una forma di "sacrificio" che fai, perché affrontare, a seconda dell'ambiente, è come seppellirsi. Significa proprio, dover iniziare tutto da zero. A che pro? In più se hai dei figli? Bon, io l'ho fatto. Ho rischiare tutto. Famiglia ... tutto. Io, me ne ne sono fregata. Ho posto me e mia figlia al primo posto. E vado come un treno. E non è facile gestire tutto ... suoceri, genitori, sorelle, nuore ecc. cazzo quanti ce ne sono ... e sono costretta a tenere le acque calme, perché c'è mia figlia! Lei deve essere protetta da tutto sto casino. (La famiglia non sa, che sono stata tradita e tutto il casino che mi ha combinato ... perché dei comportamenti ostini nei suoi confronti, non mi servono per nulla, e ancor meno a mia figlia). E tu, JB, a che pro, hai deciso di rimanere in famiglia? Sta qui il dilemma. A che pro, una o l'altra decisione.  Cosa fare? Circe, forse, dormendo, si sta facendo meno male ...


Infatti a me la paura ha bloccato per tanto tempo....con tutti gli annessi e connessi (parentame contro, pseudo tentativi di suicidio, mancanza (allora) di lavoro, bimba che ne poteva risentire.....poi sono arrivata ad un punto in cui la situazione mi stava così stretta che ho mandato a cacare tutti...con mille dubbi e mille paure e il marito-martello pneumatico che non mi lascia in pace, che passa dalle massime profferte d'amore alla minaccia di "ti abbasso gli alimenti" come se niente fosse......ma vado avanti.......Forse Circe ha ancora bisogno di tempo per vincere la paura, ognuno ha le sue tempistiche.....


----------



## Jim Cain (16 Febbraio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> evidentemente stiamo parlando di adulti
> che non hanno il coraggio/non ritengono di essere
> sinceri nella relazione.
> quindi non mi aspetto che descrivano al terzo il
> partner con sincerità


Ooooh si !


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Infatti a me la paura ha bloccato per tanto tempo....con tutti gli annessi e connessi (parentame contro, *pseudo tentativi di suicidio*, mancanza (allora) di lavoro, bimba che ne poteva risentire.....poi sono arrivata ad un punto in cui la situazione mi stava così stretta che ho mandato a cacare tutti...con mille dubbi e mille paure e il marito-martello pneumatico che non mi lascia in pace, che passa dalle massime profferte d'amore alla minaccia di "ti abbasso gli alimenti" come se niente fosse......ma vado avanti.......Forse Circe ha ancora bisogno di tempo per vincere la paura, ognuno ha le sue tempistiche.....


Di lui?


----------



## Jim Cain (16 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Di lui?


Si, di lui, l'ha raccontato prima.
Chiaro sintomo di soggetto iper narcisista ed egocentrico.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Si, di lui, l'ha raccontato prima.
> Chiaro sintomo di soggetto iper narcisista ed egocentrico.


Ah, non ho letto. Pardonne moi.


----------



## Horny (16 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Si, di lui, l'ha raccontato prima.
> Chiaro sintomo di soggetto iper narcisista ed egocentrico.


già.

guarda, per me questa delle
minacce di suicidio è un'aggravante.

ah, by the way, fino all'altro ieri sosteneva che
fosse solo sesso.....mentiva.


----------



## Jim Cain (16 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> A me interessa tutto: il tempo, le tempistiche, le parole dette e scritte, le foto, gli incontri, le bugie, le falsità. Tutto tutto tutto. Ma sono ancora agli inizi, poi mi passa. Spero.


All'inizio è così, poi passa. Piano piano ma passa. Perchè ti rendi conto che tanto più di quello che hai scoperto non ti diranno mai. Scoprirai che cercheranno sempre di minimizzare la cosa (e questo ti farà incazzare), che magari addosseranno anche a te la responsabilità di certe scelte (e questo ti farà incazzare ancora di più).
Poi, magari, alle tre di notte, al buio, dopo tre ore passate a chiacchierare, potrà capitarti di sentire, in tutta sincerità (il buio aiuta) che hanno 'fatto una cazzata', che sono dei 'perfetti coglioni'. La sincerità la porta il buio, almeno a casa mia.


----------



## Horny (16 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Infatti a me la paura ha bloccato per tanto tempo....con tutti gli annessi e connessi (parentame contro, pseudo tentativi di suicidio, mancanza (allora) di lavoro, bimba che ne poteva risentire.....poi sono arrivata ad un punto in cui la situazione mi stava così stretta che ho mandato a cacare tutti...con mille dubbi e mille paure e il marito-martello pneumatico che non mi lascia in pace, *che passa dalle massime profferte d'amore alla minaccia di "ti abbasso gli alimenti" come se niente fosse*......ma vado avanti.......Forse Circe ha ancora bisogno di tempo per vincere la paura, ognuno ha le sue tempistiche.....


ne so qualcosa.
(ci ho messo 7 anni per fargli trovare casa)
si, ognuno ha i propri tempi.
poi noi non conosciamo Circe.
se la dessi per scontata,
condividerei in toto ciò che 
le scrive jb, naturalmente.
(io qua dentro mi sa che sono tra i
più intransigenti, sull'argomento tradimento),
ma davvero pochi avrebbero
tollerato la storia del marito di Circe.


----------



## Horny (16 Febbraio 2015)

comunque uhlalà,
mi sei troppo simpatica.

in fondo guarda, sei stata
fortunata a scoprire tutto subito.
te ne sei liberata in tempo.
:up::up:


----------



## Uhlalá (16 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Di lui?


non lo so Joey, io posso solo parlare della mia esperienza...a me è scattato qualcosa dentro all'improvviso, e mi sono separata in un momento se vuoi non proprio ottimale, perché ancora non avevo lavoro ed era appena morta mia mamma....al di là del lutto, mi veniva a mancare un appoggio fondamentale che mi aiutasse a tenere la bimba (i miei suoceri han sempre remato contro questa separazione)....ma tant'è, in quel momento sentivo di essere pronta a saltare il fosso....e giorno dopo giorno, anche se con fatica, sono sempre più contenta della decisione presa......qui la tempistica è stata solo mia, lui non ha cambiato schema, l'ho fatto io!



Horny ha detto:


> comunque uhlalà,
> mi sei troppo simpatica.
> 
> in fondo guarda, sei stata
> ...



oddio.....subito è un parolone, 7 anni di sfrantummata di coglioni e poi un altro tradimento (come Mary, Il secondo scoperto quando era già finito, o comunque era agli sgoccioli).....ma meglio tardi che mai 



Horny ha detto:


> già.
> 
> guarda, per me questa delle
> minacce di suicidio è un'aggravante.
> ...


già....ma di pancia io sapevo già tutto.....come ci sono altre cose che mi ha raccontato che non mi tornano, ma ormai non mi interessa più sapere, ho cominciato a fidarmi del mio sentire, la verità su certi aspetti ora come ora è davvero ininfluente....anzi il fatto che lui si arrocchi su certe cazzate è solo una riprova che non ha cambiato schema.
e sì, quella del suicidio è decisamente un aggravante, perché va a colpire tasti sensibili (che diró alla bimba se lo fa davvero?)......fortunatamente è molto improbabile che un narciso si tolga la vita, anche qui...tutta fuffa!



Uhlalá ha detto:


> non lo so Joey, io posso solo parlare della mia esperienza...a me è scattato qualcosa dentro all'improvviso, e mi sono separata in un momento se vuoi non proprio ottimale, perché ancora non avevo lavoro ed era appena morta mia mamma....al di là del lutto, mi veniva a mancare un appoggio fondamentale che mi aiutasse a tenere la bimba (i miei suoceri han sempre remato contro questa separazione)....ma tant'è, in quel momento sentivo di essere pronta a saltare il fosso....e giorno dopo giorno, anche se con fatica, sono sempre più contenta della decisione presa......qui la tempistica è stata solo mia, lui non ha cambiato schema, l'ho fatto io!


scusa Joey, ho capito solo ora che "di lui" era riferito al suicidio, pensavo stessi parlando delle tempistiche...
sì, mi riferivo ai suoi pseudo tentativi.....io non c'ho mai pensato.....nel top del delirio devastante, al massimo mi son mangiata una cheesecake intera.......magari un tentativo di suicidio per il mio stomaco


----------



## Horny (16 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> già....ma di pancia io sapevo già tutto.....come ci sono altre cose che mi ha raccontato che non mi tornano, ma ormai non mi interessa più sapere, ho cominciato a fidarmi del mio sentire, la verità su certi aspetti ora come ora è davvero ininfluente....anzi il fatto che lui si arrocchi su certe cazzate è solo una riprova che non ha cambiato schema.
> e sì, quella del suicidio è decisamente un aggravante, perché va a colpire tasti sensibili (che diró alla bimba se lo fa davvero?)......fortunatamente è molto improbabile che un narciso si tolga la vita, anche qui...tutta fuffa!


no certo.
lo citavo solo come un esempio
a chi si stupisce se il traditore
lascia che si parli male del partner,
o magari mente coll'amante dicendo
che non fa sesso colla moglie.
certo, ormai come è lui, che è ciò che conta,
ti è chiaro. non c'è poi altro da sapere.
si molto improbabile,
solo che c'è un figlio di mezzo, infatti.
non è che tu ti possa proprio voltare
dall'altra parte. sopratutto se lui
ha certe uscite pure colla figlia!
e anche, nel separarsi da certi soggetti,
 uno utilizza tutte le cautele, 
e richiede tempo, energie.
ripeto, ne so qualcosa.
(certe scene di fronte al figlio)


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> non lo so Joey, io posso solo parlare della mia esperienza...a me è scattato qualcosa dentro all'improvviso, e mi sono separata in un momento se vuoi non proprio ottimale, perché ancora non avevo lavoro ed era appena morta mia mamma....al di là del lutto, mi veniva a mancare un appoggio fondamentale che mi aiutasse a tenere la bimba (i miei suoceri han sempre remato contro questa separazione)....ma tant'è, in quel momento sentivo di essere pronta a saltare il fosso....e giorno dopo giorno, anche se con fatica, sono sempre più contenta della decisione presa......qui la tempistica è stata solo mia, lui non ha cambiato schema, l'ho fatto io!


Tua figlia quanti anni ha? E quanti ne aveva quando ti sei separata?


----------



## Uhlalá (16 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> non lo so Joey, io posso solo parlare della mia esperienza...a me è scattato qualcosa dentro all'improvviso, e mi sono separata in un momento se vuoi non proprio ottimale, perché ancora non avevo lavoro ed era appena morta mia mamma....al di là del lutto, mi veniva a mancare un appoggio fondamentale che mi aiutasse a tenere la bimba (i miei suoceri han sempre remato contro questa separazione)....ma tant'è, in quel momento sentivo di essere pronta a saltare il fosso....e giorno dopo giorno, anche se con fatica, sono sempre più contenta della decisione presa......qui la tempistica è stata solo mia, lui non ha cambiato schema, l'ho fatto io!





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tua figlia quanti anni ha? E quanti ne aveva quando ti sei separata?


legalmente mi sono separata quando la bimba aveva 1 anno, ma la separazione è durata 1 nanosecondo. Poi mi sono separata definitivamente a maggio dell'anno scorso, mia figlia andava per i 7.


----------



## sienne (16 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sienne io sto bene come sto. I motivi per cui sto come sto, o meglio rimango così, sono miei ma il punto fondamentale è che io non è che soffro la mia situazione familiare. Lì è la questione, se tu soffri o no, se dipende da te o da altri. La decisione non è tanto "a che pro", ma "come sto". In un discorso prettamente egoistico, ovviamente, ma se la tua situazione personalissima è così tragica ad un certo momento devi pensare in termini di ego.


Quando non sei sola, certi argomenti egoistici non te li puoi permettere. Veramente. Sono partita dal fatto che, la prima persona di riferimento sono sempre stata io. Non aveva importanza in che situazione io mi trovassi, lei cercava sempre prima me. E visto come lui ha scelto di affrontare la situazione - di traverso, intromettendo un'altra - fiducia zero verso il fatto che mirasse al bene reale della piccola. Lui mirava al suo di bene, altro che. Così, mi sono sentita in obbligo. Non ho veramente potuto mirare al mio di bene. Altro che ego. Se no, con la diagnosi ricevuta, un po' più di riposo e riguardo mi avrebbero fatto più che bene. Non è poi così difficile fare certi compromessi, se l'acqua te la senti alla gola. Ma su cosa mi potevo mai appoggiare? Su uno che barcollava di continuo con se stesso, anche se voleva il meglio per la figlia e me? Quando ci sono dei figli, ci vuole STABILITÀ. Non ha poi così importanza di che tipo, per dire. Per lei, avrei mangiato fango, pur darglielo. Ma lui era troppo preso da se stesso. Ha giocato male la partita. Sono una che gioca a scacchi. Nulla di tragico. Ma molto realistica. Ed il prezzo a volte è veramente alto. Ma una volta fatto il passo, ti si apre una dimensione nuova ... e conti solo su te stessa, sapendo che non puoi barcollare, ma andare dritta come un treno verso il tuo fine.  Che è lei, non io. Se no, mi sarei messa con lo spagnolo e vai ...


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> *Quando non sei sola, certi argomenti egoistici non te li puoi permettere. Veramente.* Sono partita dal fatto che, la prima persona di riferimento sono sempre stata io. Non aveva importanza in che situazione io mi trovassi, lei cercava sempre prima me. E visto come lui ha scelto di affrontare la situazione - di traverso, intromettendo un'altra - fiducia zero verso il fatto che mirasse al bene reale della piccola. Lui mirava al suo di bene, altro che. Così, mi sono sentita in obbligo. Non ho veramente potuto mirare al mio di bene. Altro che ego. Se no, con la diagnosi ricevuta, un po' più di riposo e riguardo mi avrebbero fatto più che bene. Non è poi così difficile fare certi compromessi, se l'acqua te la senti alla gola. Ma su cosa mi potevo mai appoggiare? Su uno che barcollava di continuo con se stesso, anche se voleva il meglio per la figlia e me? Quando ci sono dei figli, ci vuole STABILITÀ. Non ha poi così importanza di che tipo, per dire. Per lei, avrei mangiato fango, pur darglielo. Ma lui era troppo preso da se stesso. Ha giocato male la partita. Sono una che gioca a scacchi. Nulla di tragico. Ma molto realistica. Ed il prezzo a volte è veramente alto. Ma una volta fatto il passo, ti si apre una dimensione nuova ... e conti solo su te stessa, sapendo che non puoi barcollare, ma andare dritta come un treno verso il tuo fine.  Che è lei, non io. Se no, mi sarei messa con lo spagnolo e vai ...


No. Non se la tua personalissima condizione è grave al punto di compromettere pure i rapporti o la vita di chi ti sta intorno e dipende da te. Assolutamente. Se non puoi dare stabilità perché stai troppo male, allora per te, per il TUO bene e per quello degli altri è meglio cercare altre soluzioni. Poco ma sicuro.


----------



## feather (17 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> vabbè ma voi parlate solo di relazioni medio/lunghe, cioè di uomini che continuano ad avere la stessa amante finchè non vengono beccati, e la "rinnegano": anche a me sembra molto logico in questi casi, poichè hanno tenuto in piedi due relazioni contemporaneamente, e ora sono costretti a ritornare con i piedi per terra, il che quasi sempre significa tenersi moglie e famiglia...che dovrebbero dire? "vi amo entrambe"?? ma per cortesia...


A me l'ha detto l'amante. Che amava me e il marito. Precisando che però che era "in modo diverso".
Potenza dell'ammmore.


----------



## Uhlalá (17 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> a me però è anche capitato di capire al volo che con una determinata persona non ci volevo avere nulla a che fare
> 
> mi è capitato raramente, anche perchè sono un po' distratta e parto sempre con la buona fede, tuttavia nel caso dell'ex amica della Circe, forse stava sul culo anche al panettiere, chissà


questo è vero....anch'io ho avuto le antenne tirate su al massimo quando ho conosciuto le due amanti di mio marito, prima che diventassero amanti....e in entrambi i casi lo avevo avvertito e gli avevo detto di non far cazzate....ma lui proprio non riesce, povera stella........

........oooohhhmmmmmmm.......


----------



## drusilla (17 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> questo è vero....anch'io ho avuto le antenne tirate su al massimo quando ho conosciuto le due amanti di mio marito, prima che diventassero amanti....e in entrambi i casi lo avevo avvertito e gli avevo detto di non far cazzate....ma lui proprio non riesce, povera stella........
> 
> ........oooohhhmmmmmmm.......


Anch'io avevo capito che a lei piaceva un sacco mio marito e comunque me la sono tenuta in casa perché con mio figlio era brava e poi mi sembrava assurdo che alla gente passi per l'anticamera del cervello certe cose, ma che sei Jude Law?


----------



## Mary The Philips (17 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Dal canto mio posso dire, che avevo intuito che qualcosa non quadrasse più.
> Chiedevo e chiedevo. Ma venivo tranquillizzata che tutto era in ordine e che si tratasse del lavoro, di un periodo difficile ecc. e quando hai fiducia, credi in quello che ti viene detto. E prendi persino precauzioni, per far togliere dello stress nel quotidiano. Ti assumi ancora maggiormente delle responsabilità ... va bon ... è così.


Idem, anch'io non ho indagato più di tanto accontentandomi delle sue parole. Se l'avessi fatto, ai tempi, avrei scoperto tutto in corso d'opera e non so se sarebbe stato meglio oppure no. 



perplesso ha detto:


> se ti stupisci del fatto che ti abbiano tradita con donne esteticamente più brutte di te, allora preparati ad essere tradita ancora.         Chè pure Alena Seredova ha le corna.
> 
> questa tua compulsione a sapere tutto, un filo mi inquieta



Eh, ma Alena Seredova è stata tradita con la D'Amico che è una gnocca mondiale 

A proposito di estetica non ho mai temuto le donne belle, sono state sempre le bruttine a mettermi in allarme. Le belle hanno la possibilità di scegliere, le cesse mettono in azione strategie zoccolesche pur di arrivare dove altrimenti non potrebbero, tanto non hanno niente da perdere. Sai quante ne ho viste in azione?



Uhlalá ha detto:


> tranquilla, fa bene anche a me questo scambio....già rispetto al primo post che ho messo in questo forum, mi sembra di avere una posizione adesso più lucida e...decisamente positiva per me....
> e comunque quello che scrivi lo capisco perfettamente perché le fasi che stai passando tu ora io le ho già passate, ho dato un altra possibilità al mio uomo e se l'è giocata come un pirla...ora sono nella fase ohmmmmmmm


Quando parlate di tradimenti reiterati mi si rizzano i peli sulle braccia. Non potrei sopportarlo. Credo che l'unico gesto che potrei fare, semmai dovesse succedere dopo 'sta batosta, sarebbe quello di girare la maniglia della porta, senza proferire neanche una parola che sia una. Epperò pure quasi due mesi fa avrei detto che se avessi scoperto un tradimento di mio marito non avrei neanche provato a perdonarlo ma gli sarebbero toccati solo calci nel culo. Che palle.



Jim Cain ha detto:


> All'inizio è così, poi passa. Piano piano ma passa. Perchè ti rendi conto che tanto più di quello che hai scoperto non ti diranno mai. Scoprirai che cercheranno sempre di minimizzare la cosa (e questo ti farà incazzare), che magari addosseranno anche a te la responsabilità di certe scelte (e questo ti farà incazzare ancora di più).
> Poi, magari, alle tre di notte, al buio, dopo tre ore passate a chiacchierare, potrà capitarti di sentire, in tutta sincerità (il buio aiuta) che hanno 'fatto una cazzata', che sono dei 'perfetti coglioni'. La sincerità la porta il buio, almeno a casa mia.



Anche se l'ho scritto solo ieri, mi accorgo che la compulsione a sapere tutto sta già passando, molto lentamente. Anche stanotte, per dire, che ho estorto un altro dettaglio, mi sono accorta che non mi ha fatto nè caldo nè freddo, solo un ricciolo nel quadretto al quale solo io sembro dare importanza. Fanculo allora. 

Responsabilità su miei modi di essere e vivere la coppia e la famiglia non me ne sono state addossate, come concausa del tradimento, tant'è che mi si chiede continuamente di tornare ad essere quella di prima. Comincio a scocciarmi parecchio di questa cosa, parecchio, perchè mi sembra mi si manchi di rispetto per la seconda volta.

Il fatto che abbia fatto una cazzata è il filo conduttore di ogni discussione, ma è una cazzata per cui chi la subisce paga un prezzo troppo, troppo alto.


----------



## Uhlalá (17 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Anch'io avevo capito che a lei piaceva un sacco mio marito e comunque me la sono tenuta in casa perché con mio figlio era brava e poi mi sembrava assurdo che alla gente passi per l'anticamera del cervello certe cose, ma che sei Jude Law?


mmmhuahahahah Jude Law 
scusa la risata.....ma a volte son proprio ridicoli


----------



## Uhlalá (17 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Idem, anch'io non ho indagato più di tanto accontentandomi delle sue parole. Se l'avessi fatto, ai tempi, avrei scoperto tutto in corso d'opera e non so se sarebbe stato meglio oppure no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a me la compulsione è andata e venuta per tutti questi anni, a seconda delle situazioni.....ma il mio caso non fa testo, ripercorrendo il recente vissuto, mi sono resa conto di aver ritirato fuori certe cose anche a distanza di anni perché lui ha continuato a comportarsi come prima, anche se con una donna diversa (di quest'ultima dice di non esserne mai stato innamorato, poi magari tra 10 anni cambia versione, come è successo per la prima)......Se tuo marito matura veramente, se ricostruite davvero qualcosa di nuovo, probabilmente non avrai più il chiodo fisso della ex amante....io e mio marito in questi anni non abbiamo ricostruito proprio niente, abbiamo tutti e due ripetuto le stesse dinamiche (e mi ci metto anch'io nell'equazione, là dove c'è un carnefice impunito c'è anche una vittima consenziente....la prova è che quando ho avuto le certezze del secondo tradimento non sono caduta dal pero, dentro di me lo sapevo già).


----------



## Mary The Philips (17 Febbraio 2015)

Ullallà, una coppia molto vicina a noi qualche anno fa ha vissuto lo stesso dramma, e noi con loro, gli unici a sapere tutto. Aveva tradito lei; lui non l'ha mai lasciata ma, a distanza di 4 anni, ancora le rompe prepotentemente i coglioni, specie ora che sanno di noi e a lui sembra essere salito il Cristo in testa come nei primi tempi.

Lei non se ne va perchè comunque lo ama, e credo anche lui sia rimasto per lo stesso motivo, ma la situazione è sempre un disastro altalenante. Bene, io non voglio diventare in quel modo, ho il diritto di vivere il pezzo di vita che mi rimane al meglio; macerandomi nell'incertezza e nelle recriminazioni vita natural durante a chi faccio del bene? Vorrei prendermi ancora del tempo e poi prendere una decisione seria: fuori o dentro, ma in ogni caso in prospettiva di qualcosa di meglio di prima. Forse sono solo un'inguaribile ottimista, ma la vita è così breve, e ne abbiamo una sola, non voglio sprecarla per un errore neanche mio..


----------



## Uhlalá (17 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ullallà, una coppia molto vicina a noi qualche anno fa ha vissuto lo stesso dramma, e noi con loro, gli unici a sapere tutto. Aveva tradito lei; lui non l'ha mai lasciata ma, a distanza di 4 anni, ancora le rompe prepotentemente i coglioni, specie ora che sanno di noi e a lui sembra essere salito il Cristo in testa come nei primi tempi.
> 
> Lei non se ne va perchè comunque lo ama, e credo anche lui sia rimasto per lo stesso motivo, ma la situazione è sempre un disastro altalenante. Bene, io non voglio diventare in quel modo, ho il diritto di vivere il pezzo di vita che mi rimane al meglio; macerandomi nell'incertezza e nelle recriminazioni vita natural durante a chi faccio del bene? Vorrei prendermi ancora del tempo e poi prendere una decisione seria: fuori o dentro, ma in ogni caso in prospettiva di qualcosa di meglio di prima. Forse sono solo un'inguaribile ottimista, ma la vita è così breve, e ne abbiamo una sola, non voglio sprecarla per un errore neanche mio..


infatti è proprio quello che dicevo....io continuavo ad avere grandi insicurezze su di lui, ma le mie erano insicurezze ben giustificate......non tutti sono come il mio....anzi anch'io ho amici che dopo un tradimento e dopo i primi mesi di delirio sono riusciti a ricostruire e cementificare l'unione....basta lavorarci su, basta che tutti e due si rimettano in gioco.....nel mio caso mi sono rimessa in gioco solo io....non è che mi son presa la colpa di aver avuto le corna mentre ero incinta (e questa colpa lui non me l'ha mai data), ma mi sono guardata dentro e ho visto quanto era sbilanciato il nostro rapporto, quanto mi ero messa da parte (anche a livello lavorativo) per lui...e in questi anni ho lavorato su questi aspetti (tant'è che, dai e dai, nonostante la bimba da tirare su, sono riuscita a imbroccare la strada lavorativa giusta)....io ho utilizzato il primo tradimento come occasione per rivedermi e migliorarmi (sono un'ottimista anch'io), lui purtroppo no.....ecco perché siamo ora separati...
voi siete all'inizio di questo percorso, se lavorate bene ce la potete fare!


----------



## drusilla (17 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> mmmhuahahahah Jude Law
> scusa la risata.....ma a volte son proprio ridicoli


:up: una risata ci salverà


----------



## Uhlalá (17 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> :up: una risata ci salverà


 è il mio mantra


----------



## Mary The Philips (17 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> infatti è proprio quello che dicevo....io continuavo ad avere grandi insicurezze su di lui, ma le mie erano insicurezze ben giustificate......non tutti sono come il mio....anzi anch'io ho amici che dopo un tradimento e dopo i primi mesi di delirio sono riusciti a ricostruire e cementificare l'unione....basta lavorarci su, basta che tutti e due si rimettano in gioco.....nel mio caso mi sono rimessa in gioco solo io....non è che mi son presa la colpa di aver avuto le corna mentre ero incinta (e questa colpa lui non me l'ha mai data), ma mi sono guardata dentro e ho visto quanto era sbilanciato il nostro rapporto, quanto mi ero messa da parte (anche a livello lavorativo) per lui...e in questi anni ho lavorato su questi aspetti (tant'è che, dai e dai, nonostante la bimba da tirare su, sono riuscita a imbroccare la strada lavorativa giusta)....io ho utilizzato il primo tradimento come occasione per rivedermi e migliorarmi (sono un'ottimista anch'io), lui purtroppo no.....ecco perché siamo ora separati...
> voi siete all'inizio di questo percorso, se lavorate bene ce la potete fare!



Ullallà (ormai ti chiamo così per comodità  ), ti percepisco come una Donna davvero bella e vera. Il tuo uomo dovrebbe baciare la terra sulla quale cammini ogni giorno per non averti, comunque, completamente persa. Ti auguro, di nuovo, tutto il meglio 

Non so se sto lavorando bene, non so se lui sta facendo il massimo; di sicuro ci si sta provando, ognuno come sa e riesce. Lui non ha mai detto a nessuno, a parte l'amico che lo copriva che sa il minimo sindacale, di tutta questa storia; praticamente sono l'unica persona con la quale ne ha parlato. Forse non è un bene, se si confidasse con qualcuno magari potrebbe anche aiutarlo a scendere dal piedistallo delle sue convinzioni, aiutarlo a valutare da altre angolazioni la questione. Tentenno ancora con la psicologa. Rimando. Non so perchè. Cosa ne pensi?


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ullallà, una coppia molto vicina a noi qualche anno fa ha vissuto lo stesso dramma, e noi con loro, gli unici a sapere tutto. Aveva tradito lei; lui non l'ha mai lasciata ma, a distanza di 4 anni, ancora le rompe prepotentemente i coglioni, specie ora che sanno di noi e a lui sembra essere salito il Cristo in testa come nei primi tempi.
> 
> Lei non se ne va perchè comunque lo ama, e credo anche lui sia rimasto per lo stesso motivo, ma la situazione è sempre un disastro altalenante. Bene, io non voglio diventare in quel modo, ho il diritto di vivere il pezzo di vita che mi rimane al meglio; macerandomi nell'incertezza e nelle recriminazioni vita natural durante a chi faccio del bene? Vorrei prendermi ancora del tempo e poi prendere una decisione seria: fuori o dentro, ma in ogni caso in prospettiva di qualcosa di meglio di prima. Forse sono solo un'inguaribile ottimista, ma la vita è così breve, e ne abbiamo una sola, non voglio sprecarla per un errore neanche mio..


Il mio terapeuta sul punto fu molto chiaro.
Mi disse chiaramente che non potevo pensare di continuare a rinfacciarle ogni giorno quello che aveva combinato. Arriva un momento (dopo qualche mese dalla scoperta) dove devi smetterla con le domande, con gli insulti, con il rinfaccio, e devi iniziare seriamente a guardare avanti.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> fatemi gli auguri.......stasera sono a cena con mio marito...prima volta da soli senza bimba da quando ci siamo separati.......anche se io ho già messo le mani avanti sull tenore della serata (nessun festeggiamento minchione, solo parlare in territorio neutrale a distanza di orecchie dalla bimba).......so già che lui inscenerà tutte le sue arti seduttive, per poi passare al disperato "only youuuuuuuuuu" se la seduzione non ha scalfito......
> .....serata impegnativa.....uno in genere a San Valentino dovrebbe scopare, eccheccazzo!
> 
> 
> ...


Arrivo come sempre in ritardo.

L'ho passato in viaggio di ritorno dalla settimana bianca. In serata a casa con Gea ( mia figlia ). L'unico amore valevole di tale nome.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Tiro molto ad indovinare. Perché se no, è veramente molto cattiva. Non conosciamo l'ambiente. Forse l'amichetta si è sentita per anni sminuita dal mondo delle "perfettine". Ciò può portare a sbattersene di tutte le "regole" ... Quei messaggi, sono come il frutto di una, che sputa veleno che però ha ingoiato prima ... forse.
> 
> ...


Io tifo per Occam: la cosa più facile, senza andare a cercare giustificazioni, è che sia una persona di merda.
E degli indizi ne ha dati parecchi.
Perchè se uno sputa veleno, di solito, è perchè ce l'ha dentro.
Anche l'invidia è un veleno, ma si sceglie di essere invidiosi.
Te lo dice una che dal mondo delle "perfettine" è stata fuori: sono scelte, le fai, le paghi perchè sono le tue, se alla fine non ti ritrovi in tasca quello che volevi... amen.
Io ho sempre guardato quello che facevo io, che ottenevo io, che mancava a me.
Mai fatto i conti in tasca agli altri per sentirmi peggio o meglio.
Sarà per questo che non mi sono ritrovata ad averlo quel veleno.
Il ragionamento che fa Circe non è da perfettina, secondo me.
Lei dice : bon, io con i miei limiti, ho sempre avuto sentimenti sinceri.
E vivevo credendo che fossero sinceramente corrisposti.
Alla fine, è crollato tutto, ho perso quasi tutto.
Ma non tutto, perchè quello che ho costruito io, era basato sulla sincerità, era vero.
Ma a chi ha basato tutto sulla menzogna alla fine non resta nulla.
E attenzione: non parla tanto del tradimento in sè, quanto della menzogna nei sentimenti di amicizia che si è rivelata quando è uscito il veleno.
E' un torto? ah beh.
Sbaglia? io non lo credo, la penso pure io come lei.
Allora hanno ragione quelli col veleno in bocca.
Però vivono di merda, secondo me.


----------



## Uhlalá (17 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ullallà (ormai ti chiamo così per comodità  ), ti percepisco come una Donna davvero bella e vera. Il tuo uomo dovrebbe baciare la terra sulla quale cammini ogni giorno per non averti, comunque, completamente persa. Ti auguro, di nuovo, tutto il meglio
> 
> Non so se sto lavorando bene, non so se lui sta facendo il massimo; di sicuro ci si sta provando, ognuno come sa e riesce. Lui non ha mai detto a nessuno, a parte l'amico che lo copriva che sa il minimo sindacale, di tutta questa storia; praticamente sono l'unica persona con la quale ne ha parlato. Forse non è un bene, se si confidasse con qualcuno magari potrebbe anche aiutarlo a scendere dal piedistallo delle sue convinzioni, aiutarlo a valutare da altre angolazioni la questione. Tentenno ancora con la psicologa. Rimando. Non so perchè. Cosa ne pensi?


perché un percorso terapeutico vero è una cosa molto intima, e anche dolorosa....ti mette a nudo e ti tira fuori anche buchi neri della propria anima che sono spesso molto difficili da accettare....bisogna sentirsi pronti. La mia terapeuta di recente mi ha detto che nel giro di un paio d'anni ho fatto un cambiamento epocale: la prima volta che andai da lei e le sciorinai la mia storia (a quel tempo c'era solo il sentore del secondo tradimento, anche se, oggettivamente, una persona non coinvolta poteva vedere chiaramente che tutti quei segnali andavano in quella direzione), dicevo quando mi conobbe la prima volta pensó "cristo santo, questa donna ha bypassato tutto, sembra che stia raccontando la storia dell'orrore di una conoscente, quasi fosse un gossip!".....ero totalmente dissociata!! Ci ho lavorato tantissimo, e sempre da sola (per il mio lui la terapia è roba da fricchettoni hollywoodiani), e quando ho cominciato a prendere la terapia sul serio ogni volta che uscivo di lì ero devastata .....
però nel mio caso posso dire che ne avevo bisogno, mi è servita per capire quali dinamiche mettevo in atto per continuare a sopportare una situazione insostenibile per qualsiasi persona si voglia un po' di bene....e mai una volta la terapista mi ha detto "lascialo, rifatti una vita", solo adesso che sono arrivata IO a questa conclusione si è permessa di dire che difficilmente i narcisi come lui, che pensano di potercela fare da soli, poi cambiano schema.....Nel tuo caso la terapia può aiutarti a sdrammatizzare la situazione, a dare il giusto peso a determinate cose, a ricostruire.....io solo col tempo ho capito che la terapia mi serviva per chiudere....ognuno la usa per quello che è meglio per se stesso!

ps: grazie per i complimenti, mio marito ora sa bene quello che ha perso, e a volte mi fa un po' pena (a volte, eh!!). Ricambio il complimento, perché io quando ero nella tua fase non ero assolutamente così lucida....ero proprio una bombetta emotiva, tu sei davvero sulla strada buona


----------



## Uhlalá (17 Febbraio 2015)

Volevo dire "bimbetta" emotiva.....

....bombetta:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sienne io sto bene come sto. I motivi per cui sto come sto, o meglio rimango così, sono miei ma il punto fondamentale è che io non è che soffro la mia situazione familiare. Lì è la questione, se tu soffri o no, se dipende da te o da altri. La decisione non è tanto "a che pro", ma "come sto". In un discorso prettamente egoistico, ovviamente, ma se la tua situazione personalissima è così tragica ad un certo momento devi pensare in termini di ego.


poi lo dai da mangiare ai figli l'ego?
Spieghi loro che non faranno l'università perchè tu avevi l'ego da nutrire?
A me non sembra che la situazione di Circe sarebbe meno tragica se si separasse.
Anzi.
Dopo aver perso ogni certezza della sua realtà, dovrebbe pure perdere quella economica?
Con dei figli da crescere?
Sta portando avanti la sua vita, non è in un baratro.
Solo che certe ferite mica guariscono in un giorno.
Ci sono pure quelle che non guariscono mai, che ti segnano per sempre, qualunque cosa tu faccia.
Non tu, che ovviamente hai la soluzione giusta per ogni cosa e capisci tutto, ma i comuni mortali, quelli che ovviamente non hanno mai capito un cazzo.
E quando hai la consapevolezza che non puoi guarire, non puoi cancellare tutto il passato, tutto il presente con un colpo di spugna e ricominciare come se avessi vent'anni perchè vent'anni non li hai più, ti attrezzi per andare avanti con un handicap.
L'uomo si adatta a tutto.
E poi magari al tuo handicap riesci a scherzarci, amaramente, sopra.
Perchè per quanto gli altri si sforzino di capire, non sanno quanto sia difficile quell'arrancare... e di conseguenza quanto uno ne DEBBA, non voglia, ma DEBBA essere orgoglioso.
Perchè è tutto quello che riesci a fare.

Io non le capisco le gare di figaggine, mi spiace ma è più forte di me, mi sanno di vero come una moneta da 3 euro.


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *poi lo dai da mangiare ai figli l'ego?
> Spieghi loro che non faranno l'università perchè tu avevi l'ego da nutrire?
> *A me non sembra che la situazione di Circe sarebbe meno tragica se si separasse.
> Anzi.
> ...


Ma quale situazione economica Sbriciolata per la puttana. Che cazzo mi racconti, puttana eva, mica finiscono per strada i figli o che cazzo ne so, imbarcati su un barcone per la Libia? Porca puttana. Casomai, puttana eva, uno si preoccuperebbe non tanto del benessere economico dei propri figli - preso per buono il fatto che i figli per strada non ci finiscono sicuro per un'eventuale separazione ma casomai (ed eventualmente) uno dei coniugi - ma per come la prenderebbero a livello EMOTIVO. Ma quello che spiegavo anche ieri sera, e che tu guardi bene dal leggere che arrivi ad un post e te fermi, è che quando UN GENITORE STA MALE AL PUNTO DA ESSERE PROBLEMATICO PER CHI GLI STA VICINO (e parlavo in generale, non di Circe nello specifico) ALLORA E' MEGLIO PER TUTTI, E QUINDI ANCHE PER LUI, SE PRENDE L'UNICA DECISIONE SENSATA CHE E' POI QUELLA DI RIMETTERSI PER STARE MEGLIO, E PER FAR STAR MEGLIO CHI HA INTORNO. Se questo comporta allontanarsi dalla persona da cui è stata ferita a morte e che è causa di tutto il suo dolore, tanto deve fare. Per sè, anzitutto, e per gli altri a cui tiene. Non c'è molto altro da dire.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quale situazione economica Sbriciolata per la puttana. Che cazzo mi racconti, puttana eva, mica finiscono per strada i figli o che cazzo ne so, imbarcati su un barcone per la Libia? Porca puttana. Casomai, puttana eva, uno si preoccuperebbe non tanto del benessere economico dei propri figli - preso per buono il fatto che i figli per strada non ci finiscono sicuro per un'eventuale separazione ma casomai (ed eventualmente) uno dei coniugi - ma per come la prenderebbero a livello EMOTIVO. Ma quello che spiegavo anche ieri sera, e che tu guardi bene dal leggere che arrivi ad un post e te fermi, è che quando UN GENITORE STA MALE AL PUNTO DA ESSERE PROBLEMATICO PER CHI GLI STA VICINO (e parlavo in generale, non di Circe nello specifico) ALLORA E' MEGLIO PER TUTTI, E QUINDI ANCHE PER LUI, SE PRENDE L'UNICA DECISIONE SENSATA CHE E' POI QUELLA DI RIMETTERSI PER STARE MEGLIO, E PER FAR STAR MEGLIO CHI HA INTORNO. Se questo comporta allontanarsi dalla persona da cui è stata ferita a morte e che è causa di tutto il suo dolore, tanto deve fare. Per sè, anzitutto, e per gli altri a cui tiene. Non c'è molto altro da dire.


Sono assolutamente d'accordo sul concetto espresso in generale, ma mi riferivo a Circe, a quello che lei ha raccontato. 
Mi sono evidentemente persa dei pezzi, ok.


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Febbraio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> o magari mente coll'amante dicendo
> che non fa sesso colla moglie


Cioè ?


----------



## Circe (18 Febbraio 2015)

Prima di parlare di coraggio che serve ad andarsene, bisognerebbe conoscere le problematiche e il coraggio che serve nel rimanere. Nel mio specifico, immaginate marito e moglie che lavorano insieme in una ditta propria, che hanno finanziamenti, mutui, debiti e ipoteche cointestati. Immaginate che uno dei due voglia allontanarsi e l'altro voglia buttare tutto all'aria compromettendo il futuro del compagno. E dei figli. E facendo perdere tutto a tutti in preda alla sua follia depressiva. Immaginate se in quel caso la donna possa pensare di fregarsene. Uno un una coppia li deve avere gli attributi. Almeno x i figli. Tutto il resto è fuffa come dice ullala'


----------



## Nocciola (18 Febbraio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> Prima di parlare di coraggio che serve ad andarsene, bisognerebbe conoscere le problematiche e il coraggio che serve nel rimanere. Nel mio specifico, immaginate marito e moglie che lavorano insieme in una ditta propria, che hanno finanziamenti, mutui, debiti e ipoteche cointestati. Immaginate che uno dei due voglia allontanarsi e l'altro voglia buttare tutto all'aria compromettendo il futuro del compagno. E dei figli. E facendo perdere tutto a tutti in preda alla sua follia depressiva. Immaginate se in quel caso la donna possa pensare di fregarsene. Uno un una coppia li deve avere gli attributi. Almeno x i figli. Tutto il resto è fuffa come dice ullala'


Condivido
È sul modo di restare che invece abbiamo idee diverse


----------



## Ultimo (18 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io tifo per Occam: la cosa più facile, senza andare a cercare giustificazioni, è che sia una persona di merda.
> E degli indizi ne ha dati parecchi.
> Perchè se uno sputa veleno, di solito, è perchè ce l'ha dentro.
> Anche l'invidia è un veleno, ma si sceglie di essere invidiosi.
> ...


Mi sembra quasi di esagerare nel quotarti ripetutamente e quasi sempre. Ma che posso farci se, troppo spesso mi ritrovo d'accordo.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Condivido
> È sul modo di restare che invece abbiamo idee diverse


Cioè?


----------



## free (18 Febbraio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> Prima di parlare di coraggio che serve ad andarsene, bisognerebbe conoscere le problematiche e il coraggio che serve nel rimanere. Nel mio specifico, immaginate marito e moglie che lavorano insieme in una ditta propria, che hanno finanziamenti, mutui, debiti e ipoteche cointestati. Immaginate che uno dei due voglia allontanarsi e l'altro voglia buttare tutto all'aria compromettendo il futuro del compagno. E dei figli. E facendo perdere tutto a tutti in preda alla sua follia depressiva. Immaginate se in quel caso la donna possa pensare di fregarsene.* Uno un una coppia li deve avere gli attributi.* Almeno x i figli. Tutto il resto è fuffa come dice ullala'



quoto, il più stabile e "forte" della coppia prende le decisione per tutti, o almeno è tenuto a provarci in tutti i modi possibili


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Febbraio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> Prima di parlare di coraggio che serve ad andarsene, bisognerebbe conoscere le problematiche e il coraggio che serve nel rimanere. Nel mio specifico, immaginate marito e moglie che lavorano insieme in una ditta propria, che hanno finanziamenti, mutui, debiti e ipoteche cointestati. Immaginate che uno dei due voglia allontanarsi e l'altro voglia buttare tutto all'aria compromettendo il futuro del compagno. E dei figli. E facendo perdere tutto a tutti in preda alla sua follia depressiva. Immaginate se in quel caso la donna possa pensare di fregarsene. Uno un una coppia li deve avere gli attributi. Almeno x i figli. Tutto il resto è fuffa come dice ullala'


Ma quali attributi, Circe? Di che? Con chi? Tu fai la "figa stronza" con uno che evidentemente è unbnormale che adesso sta sdraiato come uno zerbino in attesa che lo calpesti (ammesso che non lo fosse pure prima), e allora? Quel SUBNORMALE te lo sei sposato, eh. Cioè, era subnormale pure prima. Non è che hai gli attributi TU, è che a picchiare un paraplegico mentre caga sono buoni tutti, anche se, capirai bene, non è certo una bella cosa. 
Tu NON STAI BENE. E' evidente. Il fatto che tu abbia paura a mollare gli ormeggi è tanto più evidente quando scrivi di difficoltà inenarrabili e mutui e ditta e figli morti di fame e blablabla quando cazzo piuttosto che mandare a fare in culo tuo marito fai la morta nel letto. Capito? Su. Mannaggia la puttana questo s'è ficcato per cinque anni la tua cazzo di amica del cuore (di cui tu, che pure mi sa che sei una bella minus habens, non hai capito un cazzo di nulla) e tu, scema come la merda, non ti sei mai accorta di un cazzo. Adesso sei completamente FRITTA, e non sei utile ad un cazzo in famiglia? Perchè questo è. A cosa cazzo servi? Ai figli? COSI' COME STAI? Perchè, oh parliamoci chiaro: tu vieni qua a sfogarti ma a casa sei una pentola a pressione che rischia di esplodere alternata a momenti di affossamento tali che la fossa delle Marianne a confronto e l'Everest. Tutto tranne che lucida, affidabile. Oh, Circe, li muerti tua: se vuoi rimanere a casa perchè hai paura dell'universo e della vita FUORI che non conosci, che gli ultimi trent'anni hai vissuto sempre allo stesso modo, frequentando sempre le stesse compagnie, le stesse persone, il solito tran tran rassicurante, fallo pure. Ma così no. Oh. Così cazzo ti fai solo male, stai male, e così come stai sei pure dannosa per chi ti sta intorno. Alla meglio pure se non sei dannosa, NON SERVI ad un cazzo. Boh. Ciao.


----------



## Vipera gentile (18 Febbraio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> Prima di parlare di coraggio che serve ad andarsene, bisognerebbe conoscere le problematiche e il coraggio che serve nel rimanere. Nel mio specifico, immaginate marito e moglie che lavorano insieme in una ditta propria, che hanno finanziamenti, mutui, debiti e ipoteche cointestati. Immaginate che uno dei due voglia allontanarsi e l'altro voglia buttare tutto all'aria compromettendo il futuro del compagno. E dei figli. E facendo perdere tutto a tutti in preda alla sua follia depressiva. Immaginate se in quel caso la donna possa pensare di fregarsene. Uno un una coppia li deve avere gli attributi. Almeno x i figli. Tutto il resto è fuffa come dice ullala'


Indubbiamente.
Ma se si decide di restare insieme, non si può covare rancore e risentimento per sempre e questo per se stessi in primis, ma anche per i figli.
Da quello che hai scritto, mi pare di capire che invece tu non abbia superato questa fase. Mi auguro davvero di averti frainteso.


----------



## sienne (18 Febbraio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> Prima di parlare di coraggio che serve ad andarsene, bisognerebbe conoscere le problematiche e il coraggio che serve nel rimanere. Nel mio specifico, immaginate marito e moglie che lavorano insieme in una ditta propria, che hanno finanziamenti, mutui, debiti e ipoteche cointestati. Immaginate che uno dei due voglia allontanarsi e l'altro voglia buttare tutto all'aria compromettendo il futuro del compagno. E dei figli. E facendo perdere tutto a tutti in preda alla sua follia depressiva. Immaginate se in quel caso la donna possa pensare di fregarsene. Uno un una coppia li deve avere gli attributi. Almeno x i figli. Tutto il resto è fuffa come dice ullala'



Ciao



i veri controcoglioni subentrano quando nonostante tutto ci si separa, mantenendo in piedi gli interessi. Si può continuare a lavorare assieme, separando il resto. Un ex non diviene un nemico da evitare. E l'ex è e rimane pur sempre il padre dei figli. E sta anche nel suo di interesse di dare il meglio. 

La cosa triste quando una la mette così è, che decade anche l'aspetto che lui abbia scelto te invece dell'altra. E da qui, qualsiasi argomento riportato è una presa per i fondelli, per farsi andare bene ciò che in realtà farebbe rimettere ai più ... come giustificazione. 


sienne


----------



## Diletta (18 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Indubbiamente.
> Ma se si decide di restare insieme, non si può covare rancore e risentimento per sempre e questo per se stessi in primis, ma anche per i figli.
> Da quello che hai scritto, mi pare di capire che invece tu non abbia superato questa fase. Mi auguro davvero di averti frainteso.



Ma è abbastanza normale che Circe covi ancora rancore e risentimento, è nell'ordine naturale delle cose di noi esseri umani!
Smetterebbe di covarlo solo ed unicamente se la sua vita si trasformasse completamente e con questo intendo dire un nuovo vissuto con un altro uomo. 
Un innamoramento con conseguente amore.
Non so dire se questo può essere possibile, di certo l'esperienza non le ha regalato una buona opinione sugli uomini, quindi la vedo un po' dura che lei si possa lasciare andare riuscendo a riaprire il suo cuore ad un altro...
Circe ha valutato da persona matura quale è la sua situazione con lucidità e saggezza e ha scelto quello che è meglio per lei e di conseguenza per i figli, visto che ce li ha.   
Molto probabilmente, se non li avesse avuti, la sua decisione sarebbe stata diversa.
In queste brutte faccende, mai risulta più valido del vecchio detto di:
"fare di necessità virtù".
Come ha ben detto Sbri, l'uomo ha la capacità di adattarsi e Circe lo sta facendo al meglio delle sue forze.

ORA la cosa migliore per lei è questa situazione, IN SEGUITO si vedrà, tutto scorre nella vita...


----------



## Diletta (18 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ma davvero c'è ancora qualcuno che pensa che un uomo possa scegliere una donna "di così facili costumi"?
Apprezzate lo sforzo fatto nel dare la suddetta definizione, non sarà sempre così, e mi prudono già le dita...


----------



## Lorella (18 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma è abbastanza normale che Circe covi ancora rancore e risentimento, è nell'ordine naturale delle cose di noi esseri umani!
> Smetterebbe di covarlo solo ed unicamente se la sua vita si trasformasse completamente e con questo intendo dire un nuovo vissuto con un altro uomo.
> Un innamoramento con conseguente amore.
> Non so dire se questo può essere possibile, di certo l'esperienza non le ha regalato una buona opinione sugli uomini, quindi la vedo un po' dura che lei si possa lasciare andare riuscendo a riaprire il suo cuore ad un altro...
> ...


pienamente d'accordo!


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma è abbastanza normale che Circe covi ancora rancore e risentimento, è nell'ordine naturale delle cose di noi esseri umani!
> Smetterebbe di covarlo solo ed unicamente se la sua vita si trasformasse completamente e con questo intendo dire un nuovo vissuto con un altro uomo.
> Un innamoramento con conseguente amore.
> Non so dire se questo può essere possibile, *di certo l'esperienza non le ha regalato una buona opinione sugli uomini*, quindi la vedo un po' dura che lei si possa lasciare andare riuscendo a riaprire il suo cuore ad un altro...
> ...


Come la tua, d'altra parte, dall'alto di UN (1) UOMO PER LA VITA. Ammazza. Solo che la tua opinione sugli uomini, più volte espressa qui sopra, è corroborata da un prete e da uno psicologo e ste solerti rassicurazioni sullo stato di Circe vengono da te che sei un'altra disagiata da competizione che pur di rimanere attaccata ai pantaloni di tuo marito vivi in un mondo fantastico che i summenzionati prete e psicologo ti hanno aiutato a costruire dal cui interno ogni tanto scrivi amenità assortite, tipo che è bello pagare le puttane a tuo marito, che l'uomo è cacciatore e che sei padrona della tua vita quando, se possibile, stai pure peggio di lei, che è tutto dire.


----------



## sienne (18 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma davvero c'è ancora qualcuno che pensa che un uomo possa scegliere una donna "di così facili costumi"?
> Apprezzate lo sforzo fatto nel dare la suddetta definizione, non sarà sempre così, e mi prudono già le dita...



Ciao

ho solo ripreso una cosa detta da Circe, che lui alla fine ha scelto lei. 
Ma se ci sono tutte queste implicazioni apparentemente impossibili da superare,
allora non ha scelto Circe, ma è stato costretto, per dire, da una situazione catenante ... 

PS: Personalmente non credo né all'uno né all'altra ... e proprio perché ci sono passata. 


sienne


----------



## Vipera gentile (18 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma è abbastanza normale che Circe covi ancora rancore e risentimento, è nell'ordine naturale delle cose di noi esseri umani!
> Smetterebbe di covarlo solo ed unicamente se la sua vita si trasformasse completamente e con questo intendo dire un nuovo vissuto con un altro uomo.
> Un innamoramento con conseguente amore.
> Non so dire se questo può essere possibile, di certo l'esperienza non le ha regalato una buona opinione sugli uomini, quindi la vedo un po' dura che lei si possa lasciare andare riuscendo a riaprire il suo cuore ad un altro...
> ...


Non sono d'accordo: covare rancore e risentimento è malsano e dividere la tua vita, i tuoi spazi, il tuo tempo con una persona che non sei riuscita a perdonare o per qualcosa che non riesci a lasciarti dietro alle spalle è deleterio.
Non capisco poi perché debba necessariamente innamorarsi di un altro: si può essere sereni anche da soli, con i propri figli o con i propri amici. Dove diavolo sta scritto che l'optimum è un altro uomo?


----------



## free (18 Febbraio 2015)

secondo me la Circe parlando di figli, impresa, robe da pagare etc. dimostra di avere i piedi ben piantati sulla terra e di volere a suo modo prendere in mano la situazione e tenere le redini ben salde in mano, nonostante la grande delusione che le ha riservato il matrimonio
dovrebbe cercare di diventare un po' più fascista nel senso buono della parola, cioè preso atto che il marito ha messo a rischio TUTTO, si fa come dice lei, e stop, non ci sono altri modi


----------



## drusilla (18 Febbraio 2015)

deve essere tosto dividere il letto con una persona di cui hai perso tutta la stima.


----------



## Lorella (18 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> deve essere tosto dividere il letto con una persona di cui hai perso tutta la stima.


la condivisione del letto non è impossibile. E' dura la vita in generale con una persona di cui non hai stima, e però se comunque ci convivi, per le più disparate ragioni, te la fai andare bene. Magari il marito come tale si è rivelato un flop, potrebbe però avere caratteristiche positive come persona, come padre, come imprenditore


----------



## Ultimo (18 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo: covare rancore e risentimento è malsano e dividere la tua vita, i tuoi spazi, il tuo tempo con una persona che non sei riuscita a perdonare o per qualcosa che non riesci a lasciarti dietro alle spalle è deleterio.
> Non capisco poi perché debba necessariamente innamorarsi di un altro: si può essere sereni anche da soli, con i propri figli o con i propri amici. Dove diavolo sta scritto che l'optimum è un altro uomo?


Covare risentimento rancore e quant'altro è sinonimo di vita vissuta. 

Poi se dobbiamo parlare della famiglia del mulino bianco, possiamo anche parlarne. 

Certo, andare a spulciare parole come "rancore e risentimento" nel tema che trattiamo ha un suo valore specifico. Se usciamo fuori da certi canoni dove la famiglia del mulino bianco esiste facendo scomparire rancore risentimento etc, bhe beati voi così perfetti. ( voi, non te, in generale)


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Febbraio 2015)

Lorella ha detto:


> *la condivisione del letto non è impossibile. *E' dura la vita in generale con una persona di cui non hai stima, e però se comunque ci convivi, per le più disparate ragioni, te la fai andare bene. Magari il marito come tale si è rivelato un flop, potrebbe però avere caratteristiche positive come persona, come padre, come imprenditore


Vabbè sì. Ti giri, dormi. Oppure fai la morta. Alla grandissima.


----------



## sienne (18 Febbraio 2015)

Lorella ha detto:


> la condivisione del letto non è impossibile. E' dura la vita in generale con una persona di cui non hai stima, e però se comunque ci convivi, per le più disparate ragioni, te la fai andare bene. Magari il marito come tale si è rivelato un flop, potrebbe però avere caratteristiche positive come persona, come padre, come imprenditore



Ciao

certo che si può. Ma credo che dietro a tutto, c'è anche una certa forma mentis. Se no, non vi è proprio né bisogno né passa proprio per la mente, di denigrare in modo pesante chi si separa. Soprattutto la donna, definendola sfigata. Come ha fatto più volte. 


sienne


----------



## sienne (18 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè sì. Ti giri, dormi. Oppure fai la morta. Alla grandissima.



Dipende. Anche dal tipo di persona, certo. Se il resto per te ne vale la pena, 
riesci ad essere anche bollente come una castagna a rostro ... a letto.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> secondo me la Circe parlando di figli, impresa, robe da pagare etc. dimostra di avere i piedi ben piantati sulla terra e di volere a suo modo prendere in mano la situazione e tenere le redini ben salde in mano, nonostante la grande delusione che le ha riservato il matrimonio
> dovrebbe cercare di diventare un po' più fascista nel senso buono della parola, cioè preso atto che il marito ha messo a rischio TUTTO, si fa come dice lei, e stop, non ci sono altri modi



Mannòò..! ci vuole l'ammore per vivere, quello vero, quello che senti nello stomaco. Vabbè per alcuni solo l'ammore ciularino.

Quoto ogni singola tua parola.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè sì.* Ti giri, *dormi*.* Oppure fai la morta. Alla grandissima.


Anche a te piace il culo.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Dipende. Anche dal tipo di persona, certo. Se il resto per te ne vale la pena,
> riesci ad essere anche bollente come una castagna *a rostro *... a letto.


Arrosto. Comunque no.


----------



## Homer (18 Febbraio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Anche a te piace il culo.



Ultimo non rompere i coglioni, JB sta parlando seriamente, non interromperlo


----------



## Vipera gentile (18 Febbraio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Covare risentimento rancore e quant'altro è sinonimo di vita vissuta.
> 
> Poi se dobbiamo parlare della famiglia del mulino bianco, possiamo anche parlarne.
> 
> Certo, andare a spulciare parole come "rancore e risentimento" nel tema che trattiamo ha un suo valore specifico. Se usciamo fuori da certi canoni dove la famiglia del mulino bianco esiste facendo scomparire rancore risentimento etc, bhe beati voi così perfetti. ( voi, non te, in generale)


Fammi capire bene: per te le due alternative possibili sono "rancore e risentimento" e "famiglia del Mulino Bianco"?

Credimi: si può convivere anche con una via di mezzo, senza stare a rosicarsi sui tradimenti e sui torti passati, ma cercando di superarli. Se non ce la si fa, beh... Vita grama assai. Poi, ovviamente, padronissimi di vivere come pare a tutti.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Febbraio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Ultimo non rompere i coglioni, JB sta parlando seriamente, non interromperlo



Oddio. Non so se ridere su "coglioni" o "seriamente" :singleeye:


----------



## Ultimo (18 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Fammi capire bene: per te le due alternative possibili sono "rancore e risentimento" e "famiglia del Mulino Bianco"?
> 
> Credimi: si può convivere anche con una via di mezzo, senza stare a rosicarsi sui tradimenti e sui torti passati, ma cercando di superarli. Se non ce la si fa, beh... Vita grama assai. Poi, ovviamente, padronissimi di vivere come pare a tutti.


Voglio dire che se stiamo qua qualche motivo deve esserci.

Se tizio ad esempio scrive che: fai bene a tradire perchè tua moglie non te la da, o te la da una volta al mese, tu sei in diritto e dovere di tradire, Mi spieghi perchè caio non può basare la sua vita sulla propria soggettività e sulla propria vita? ( sono esempi, soltanto esempi. Cambiali con altri, sarebbe la stessa cosa) 

E' scontato che le vie di mezzo possano essere le soluzioni migliori per chi qua dentro vive certe tematiche. Circe le vive. Diletta le vive. Altri le vivono

Ma ti garantisco che le vie di mezzo non solo non sono la soluzione finale. Nemmeno per chi vive tipo me, una vita soddisfacente. Tutto cambia, tutto. Basta un nulla. 


Comunque quello che secondo me tu non hai capito leggendomi, è che, qua dentro se non si scrive e non si parla di risentimento etc, di che dobbiamo parlare? Di quanto mio marito mi scassa i coglioni che la domenica mi lascia sempre sola? E non mi porta a vedere la partita di pallone? ( scusa se sono stonato)


----------



## Vipera gentile (18 Febbraio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Voglio dire che se stiamo qua qualche motivo deve esserci.
> 
> Se tizio ad esempio scrive che: fai bene a tradire perchè tua moglie non te la da, o te la da una volta al mese, tu sei in diritto e dovere di tradire, Mi spieghi perchè caio non può basare la sua vita sulla propria soggettività e sulla propria vita? ( sono esempi, soltanto esempi. Cambiali con altri, sarebbe la stessa cosa)
> 
> ...


Non avevo capito che questo è un forum in cui si parla di risentimento. My bad.
Positività zero. Diommio.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Non avevo capito che questo è un forum in cui si parla di risentimento. My bad.
> Positività zero. Diommio.


Ma non è che è un forum dove si parla di risentimento, però capisci pure che è un forum sul tradimento. Cioè, tradimento e risentimento vanno a braccetto.


----------



## Dalida (18 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Non avevo capito che questo è un forum in cui si parla di risentimento. My bad.
> Positività zero. Diommio.


se si parla di tradimenti non vedo come sia possibile non parlare anche di risentimenti.


----------



## Vipera gentile (18 Febbraio 2015)

Sì, ma scusate, un conto è parlarne a caldo e un altro è leggere la storia di Circe che ha modellato la sua vita su questo tipo di sentimento, se non vado errata.
Che poi il tradimento ti faccia scaturire il peggio di te è naturale.
Vabbè, non importa.


----------



## perplesso (18 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> se si parla di tradimenti non vedo come sia possibile non parlare anche di risentimenti.


vero.   ma il punto con una donna come Circe è che questo risentimento continua a scavarle l'anima dal novembre 2011.

e siamo quasi a marzo 2015.     è come parlare della situazione di un Daniele.   

quello che sgomenta è l'incancrenimento,non il risentimento


----------



## Dalida (18 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Sì, ma scusate, un conto è parlarne a caldo e un altro è leggere la storia di Circe che ha modellato la sua vita su questo tipo di sentimento, se non vado errata.
> Che poi il tradimento ti faccia scaturire il peggio di te è naturale.
> Vabbè, non importa.



circe parla di ciò che vive, se vive ancora con risentimento ne parla. 
non mi pare una cosa così strana.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Febbraio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Cioè?


Che anche io al posto di Circe probvabilmente sarei restata
Ma non come ci resta lei
Convivenza pacifica con un estraneo
Fine
Chiarendo esattamente le motivazioni per cui resto
ALtrimenti resto perchè lo amo e perchè l'ho perdonato e allora si ricomincia ma senza maschere


----------



## Vipera gentile (18 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> vero.   ma il punto con una donna come Circe è che questo risentimento continua a scavarle l'anima dal novembre 2011.
> 
> e siamo quasi a marzo 2015.     è come parlare della situazione di un Daniele.
> 
> quello che sgomenta è l'incancrenimento,non il risentimento


Ohhh, deo gratias.


----------



## Dalida (18 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> vero. ma il punto con una donna come Circe è che questo risentimento continua a scavarle l'anima dal novembre 2011.
> 
> e siamo quasi a marzo 2015. è come parlare della situazione di un Daniele.
> 
> quello che sgomenta è l'incancrenimento,non il risentimento


non conosco la situazione di daniele.
inoltre, i (ri)sentimenti non hanno una data di scadenza.
se lo vive, lo vive.


----------



## Vipera gentile (18 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> circe parla di ciò che vive, se vive ancora con risentimento ne parla.
> non mi pare una cosa così strana.


Non è strano che ne parli, è strano che lo viva.


----------



## Dalida (18 Febbraio 2015)

non mi sgomenta affatto che dopo 4 anni uno stia ancora male, soprattutto per come sono fatta io.
mi dispiace per lei e le auguro che le passi, ma non ci vedo niente di sorprendente o inaspettato.


----------



## Dalida (18 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Non è strano che ne parli, è strano che lo viva.


come ho scritto, non lo trovo affatto strano, non è un termine che userei.
si può dire che è una cosa che non fa bene a lei, che evidentemente deve ancora lavorarci ecc. ma ci sono persone che hanno un carattere così.
mi ci sento anche affine.


----------



## perplesso (18 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> non conosco la situazione di daniele.
> inoltre, i (ri)sentimenti non hanno una data di scadenza.
> se lo vive, lo vive.


un tradimento alla fine lo abbiamo vissuto tutti.   magari non da una Moglie/marito,magari lo abbiamo vissuto in famiglia,da un amico,da una persona che ritenevamo a vario titolo un riferimento per noi,etc....


e sì il risentimento può essere devastante e la delusione profonda.   ma se a distanza di anni rimaniamo ancorati a quello,vuol dire che non abbiamo la forza per reagire e la vita sa essere spietata con chi non sa reagire.

Circe mi da la sensazione di una che sta cercando di ricostruire un guscio andato in frantumi e si dispera per quello,non capendo che era la vita di prima a farle male.


----------



## Tessa (18 Febbraio 2015)

*Ommammamia.....*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Come la tua, d'altra parte, dall'alto di UN (1) UOMO PER LA VITA. Ammazza. Solo che la tua opinione sugli uomini, più volte espressa qui sopra, è corroborata da un prete e da uno psicologo e ste solerti rassicurazioni sullo stato di Circe vengono da te che sei un'altra disagiata da competizione che pur di rimanere attaccata ai pantaloni di tuo marito vivi in un mondo fantastico che i summenzionati prete e psicologo ti hanno aiutato a costruire dal cui interno ogni tanto scrivi amenità assortite, tipo che è bello pagare le puttane a tuo marito, che l'uomo è cacciatore e che sei padrona della tua vita quando, se possibile, stai pure peggio di lei, che è tutto dire.




Non oso immaginare cosa diresti alla Mussolini che è rimasta col marito puttaniere e pedofilo.....


----------



## Vipera gentile (18 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> come ho scritto, non lo trovo affatto strano, non è un termine che userei.
> si può dire che è una cosa che non fa bene a lei, che evidentemente deve ancora lavorarci ecc. ma ci sono persone che hanno un carattere così.
> mi ci sento anche affine.


Benissimo. Circe è fatta così e questo è un forum che si chiama tradimento.net in cui si parla dello stare male. 
Posto questo, si arriverà a un punto in cui qualcuno le dirà che si sta avvelenando la vita oppure guardare il lato positivo della merda, difficile da individuare - sicuramente -, è troppo da "perfettini"?

Sarà che per carattere tendo a dimenticare e, soprattutto, a cercare di capire, ma il risentimento protratto a lungo proprio non mi appartiene. Mi incazzo come una iena, ma finisce lì.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che anche io al posto di Circe probvabilmente sarei restata
> Ma non come ci resta lei
> Convivenza pacifica con un estraneo
> Fine
> ...



Ok, come dirti di no a quello che hai scritto. 

Ma tu o io non siamo circe. A quanto pare Circe ha trovato un suo equilibrio in questo modo, nel suo modo, non nel tuo nè nel mio. 

Però è pur vero che spesso le letture degli utenti avviene in maniera diversa, tu giustamente al posto suo non riusciresti a comportarti, 
 quindi glielo scrivi. Circe però più volte ha scritto che il tempo la sta cambiando, in tanti abbiamo visto che il cambiamento è positivo, tu se non sbaglio spesso le sei contraria, prova a ricordarti quello che scriveva circe qualche anno fa, io lo ricordo e la circe di adesso nel suo miglioramento mi piace, mi piace non leggerla più come prima, mi piace attraverso quello che conoscevo di lei, sicuramente non mettendomi io dentro la sua vita di adesso, vita che LEI sta vivendo e LEI è arrivata ad essere quello che è. Non io nè tu.

E dire che tutti siamo concordi su una cosa:" il tradimento di circe è proprio particolare" Io aggiungo: per quanto la vita di circe non possa assomigliare a qualcosa di meraviglioso, per me circe ha due palle enormi. Chissà se altri qua dentro avrebbero retto e in quale maniera.


----------



## drusilla (18 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Benissimo. Circe è fatta così e questo è un forum che si chiama tradimento.net in cui si parla dello stare male.
> Posto questo, si arriverà a un punto in cui qualcuno le dirà che si sta avvelenando la vita oppure guardare il lato positivo della merda, difficile da individuare - sicuramente -, è troppo da "perfettini"?
> 
> Sarà che per carattere tendo a dimenticare e, soprattutto, a cercare di capire, ma il risentimento protratto a lungo proprio non mi appartiene. Mi incazzo come una iena, ma finisce lì.


chi è rimasto dopo un tradimento, tende a "consigliare" quello. Chi se ne è andato, idem. Poi casi come Circe mettono quasi tutti d'accordo.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Non oso immaginare cosa diresti alla Mussolini che è rimasta col marito puttaniere e pedofilo.....


Tu che le diresti? Brava?


----------



## Nocciola (18 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Come la tua, d'altra parte, dall'alto di UN (1) UOMO PER LA VITA. Ammazza. Solo che la tua opinione sugli uomini, più volte espressa qui sopra, è corroborata da un prete e da uno psicologo e ste solerti rassicurazioni sullo stato di Circe vengono da te che sei un'altra disagiata da competizione che pur di rimanere attaccata ai pantaloni di tuo marito vivi in un mondo fantastico che i summenzionati prete e psicologo ti hanno aiutato a costruire dal cui interno ogni tanto scrivi amenità assortite, tipo che è bello pagare le puttane a tuo marito, che l'uomo è cacciatore e che sei padrona della tua vita quando, se possibile, stai pure peggio di lei, che è tutto dire.


Condivido come quasi sempre il concetto
sui termini davvero non ti si può leggere a volte



free ha detto:


> secondo me la Circe parlando di figli, impresa, robe da pagare etc. dimostra di avere i piedi ben piantati sulla terra e di volere a suo modo prendere in mano la situazione e tenere le redini ben salde in mano, nonostante la grande delusione che le ha riservato il matrimonio
> *dovrebbe cercare di diventare un po' più fascista nel senso buono *della parola, cioè preso atto che il marito ha messo a rischio TUTTO,* si fa come dice lei*, e stop, non ci sono altri modi



Ecco appunto
Io ho la sensazione che il marito di Circe invece creda alla sua finta serenità e soprattutto si guardi bene da indagare se è così veramente



drusilla ha detto:


> deve essere tosto dividere il letto con una persona di cui hai perso tutta la stima.


soprattutto non dovrebbe essere necessario


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> non mi sgomenta affatto che dopo 4 anni uno stia ancora male, soprattutto per come sono fatta io.
> mi dispiace per lei e le auguro che le passi, ma non ci vedo niente di sorprendente o inaspettato.


Per come sei fatta tu, ma mica tutti sono fatti come te, e soprattutto non vuol mica dire che sia "normale". Anzi, è decisamente sorprendente, ma in negativo.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Febbraio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ok, come dirti di no a quello che hai scritto.
> 
> Ma tu o io non siamo circe. A quanto pare Circe *ha trovato un suo equilibrio in questo modo*, nel suo modo, non nel tuo nè nel mio.
> 
> ...


dici? Ma magari la leggessi così. Sarei felicissima
Davvero la leggi diversa da prima?Prima era disperata. Ora è disperata uguale ma finge di non esserlo. Non so cosa sia meglio
Ovvio che è la mia interpretazione


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Condivido come quasi sempre il concetto
> sui termini davvero non ti si può leggere a volte


Mi trattengo pure.


----------



## drusilla (18 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Non oso immaginare cosa diresti alla Mussolini che è rimasta col marito puttaniere e pedofilo.....


che avendo un nonno puttaniere e un capo pedofilo si sente a casa


----------



## Vipera gentile (18 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Non oso immaginare cosa diresti alla Mussolini che è rimasta col marito puttaniere e pedofilo.....


Secondo te ha fatto bene?
E non parlo del puttaniere, ma di quello che faceva il puttaniere con ragazzine.


----------



## disincantata (18 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Benissimo. Circe è fatta così e questo è un forum che si chiama tradimento.net in cui si parla dello stare male.
> Posto questo, si arriverà a un punto in cui qualcuno le dirà che si sta avvelenando la vita oppure guardare il lato positivo della merda, difficile da individuare - sicuramente -, è troppo da "perfettini"?
> 
> Sarà che per carattere tendo a dimenticare e, soprattutto, a cercare di capire, ma il risentimento protratto a lungo proprio non mi appartiene. Mi incazzo come una iena, ma finisce lì.



Sicura che una possa incazzarsi a mille e tutto finisce lì? ??????

NON parliamo di danni materiali, soldi, perdita di lavoro, o trascuratezze variel parliamo di un tradimento con l'amica di famiglia fatto per 5 anni sotto i suoi occhi!

Se per motivi loro non possono separarsi, figli lavoro soldi debiti parentame  vario non lo so, e' dura che possa risolversi tutto con una mega incazzatura.  POI OGNUNO  ha il suo carattere, ma bisogna viverla una situazione per sapere davvero cosa avremmo fatto al posto di quella persona.

Per me un brutto tradimento lascia segni indelebili sempre.

Non tutti riescono a ritrovare serenita'.

Non tutti hanno la forza  di far valere il male ricevuto e farlo pesare adeguatamente.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quali attributi, Circe? Di che? Con chi? Tu fai la "figa stronza" con uno che evidentemente è unbnormale che adesso sta sdraiato come uno zerbino in attesa che lo calpesti (ammesso che non lo fosse pure prima), e allora? Quel SUBNORMALE te lo sei sposato, eh. Cioè, era subnormale pure prima. Non è che hai gli attributi TU, è che a picchiare un paraplegico mentre caga sono buoni tutti, anche se, capirai bene, non è certo una bella cosa.
> Tu NON STAI BENE. E' evidente. Il fatto che tu abbia paura a mollare gli ormeggi è tanto più evidente quando scrivi di difficoltà inenarrabili e mutui e ditta e figli morti di fame e blablabla quando cazzo piuttosto che mandare a fare in culo tuo marito fai la morta nel letto. Capito? Su. Mannaggia la puttana questo s'è ficcato per cinque anni la tua cazzo di amica del cuore (di cui tu, che pure mi sa che sei una bella minus habens, non hai capito un cazzo di nulla) e tu, scema come la merda, non ti sei mai accorta di un cazzo. Adesso sei completamente FRITTA, e non sei utile ad un cazzo in famiglia? Perchè questo è. *A cosa cazzo servi? Ai figli? COSI' COME STAI? Perchè, oh parliamoci chiaro: tu vieni qua a sfogarti ma a casa sei una pentola a pressione che rischia di esplodere alternata a momenti di affossamento tali che la fossa delle Marianne a confronto e l'Everest*. Tutto tranne che lucida, affidabile. Oh, Circe, li muerti tua: se vuoi rimanere a casa perchè hai paura dell'universo e della vita FUORI che non conosci, che gli ultimi trent'anni hai vissuto sempre allo stesso modo, frequentando sempre le stesse compagnie, le stesse persone, il solito tran tran rassicurante, fallo pure. Ma così no. Oh. Così cazzo ti fai solo male, stai male, e così come stai sei pure dannosa per chi ti sta intorno. Alla meglio pure se non sei dannosa, NON SERVI ad un cazzo. Boh. Ciao.


quindi il tuo non era un discorso generale. Mettiti d'accordo con te stesso però, altrimenti faccio fatica.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quindi il tuo non era un discorso generale. Mettiti d'accordo con te stesso però, altrimenti faccio fatica.


In quel post che hai quotato adesso no. Ieri mentre ne parlavo con Sienne certo che sì. Ma stavolta parlavo proprio con Circe. Non è mica così difficile.


----------



## Tessa (18 Febbraio 2015)

*Hihihi*



drusilla ha detto:


> che avendo un nonno puttaniere e un capo pedofilo si sente a casa


Quello che voglio dire è che state tanto ad accanirvi su Circe, quando la Mussolini, subito un tanto, con sputtanamento mediatico pure, pur avendo le possibilità materiali e l'appoggio dell'opinione pubblica, e figli grandicelli,  è rimasta con quell''essere' del marito. Evidentemente ci sono dinamiche nelle coppie che ci sfuggono e non possiamo capire.


----------



## drusilla (18 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Quello che voglio dire è che state tanto ad accanirvi su Circe, quando la Mussolini, subito un tanto, con sputtanamento mediatico pure, pur avendo le possibilità materiali e l'appoggio dell'opinione pubblica, e figli grandicelli,  è rimasta con quell''essere' del marito. Evidentemente ci sono dinamiche nelle coppie che ci sfuggono e non possiamo capire.


A Circe la vogliamo bene, la Mussolini si fotta


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> In quel post che hai quotato adesso no. Ieri mentre ne parlavo con Sienne certo che sì. Ma stavolta parlavo proprio con Circe. Non è mica così difficile.


eh ma il problema è che dicevi le stesse cose, io ti ho detto che per Circe la pensavo diversamente e tu mi hai risposto dicendo che parlavi in generale e non in particolare.
Mi gira la testa.
Oggi nessuno che abbia ricevuto sms porno e li voglia condividere con noi?


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> che avendo un nonno puttaniere e un capo pedofilo si sente a casa


pensa a te che casa accogliente :singleeye: Mi aspettavo dalla Mussolini la separazione, invece ha abbozzato .... Mah


----------



## passante (18 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> A Circe la vogliamo bene, la Mussolini si fotta


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh ma il problema è che dicevi le stesse cose, io ti ho detto che per Circe la pensavo diversamente e tu mi hai risposto dicendo che parlavi in generale e non in particolare.
> Mi gira la testa.
> Oggi nessuno che abbia ricevuto sms porno e li voglia condividere con noi?


Io dicevo le stesse cose perchè le penso. E ci mancherebbe. Ieri parlavo in generale, ti ripeto, e non mi riferivo a Circe. Stamattina lei però è ha esordito scrivendo che la ditta/i mutui/i figli poveri/il coraggio, le palle (...) ed ecco che è venuto fuori quel post mio che hai quotato. Lo so che non sei d'accordo, ma nessuno è perfetto.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Quello che voglio dire è che state tanto ad accanirvi su Circe, quando la Mussolini, subito un tanto, con sputtanamento mediatico pure, pur avendo le possibilità materiali e l'appoggio dell'opinione pubblica, e figli grandicelli, è rimasta con quell''essere' del marito. Evidentemente ci sono dinamiche nelle coppie che ci sfuggono e non possiamo capire.


Ma vaffanculo dai. Tu e la Mussolini e le dinamiche di sto cazzo.


----------



## zanna (18 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Quello che voglio dire è che state tanto ad accanirvi su Circe, quando la Mussolini, subito un tanto, con sputtanamento mediatico pure, pur avendo le possibilità materiali e l'appoggio dell'opinione pubblica, e figli grandicelli,  è rimasta con quell''essere' del marito. Evidentemente ci sono dinamiche nelle coppie che ci sfuggono e non possiamo capire.


Probabilmente ostaggio del "suo" personaggio con inevitabili pro e contro condito con un bel po di pubblicità ... sarò stronzo?


----------



## Tessa (18 Febbraio 2015)

*MI SENTO ONORATA*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma vaffanculo dai. Tu e la Mussolini e le dinamiche di sto cazzo.


di essermi presa il primo vaffanculo dal forum!


----------



## zanna (18 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Omissis ... *Non è che hai gli attributi TU, è che a picchiare un paraplegico mentre caga sono buoni tutti, anche se, capirai bene, non è certo una bella cosa. *
> ... Omissis ... Boh. Ciao.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ma come cazzo te vengono


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io dicevo le stesse cose perchè le penso. E ci mancherebbe. Ieri parlavo in generale, ti ripeto, e non mi riferivo a Circe. Stamattina lei però è ha esordito scrivendo che la ditta/i mutui/i figli poveri/il coraggio, le palle (...) ed ecco che è venuto fuori quel post mio che hai quotato. Lo so che non sei d'accordo, ma nessuno è perfetto.


Quindi niente sms porno? peccato, ieri ho riso tanto. Vabbè.


----------



## zanna (18 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> di essermi presa il primo vaffanculo dal forum!


Non dal forum ma da JB :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> di essermi presa il primo vaffanculo dal forum!


Tessa, tranqui. Con JB è come se t'avesse detto buongiorno.


----------



## Tessa (18 Febbraio 2015)

*Grazie*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tessa, tranqui. Con JB è come se t'avesse detto buongiorno.




 Capito.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Quindi niente sms porno? peccato, ieri ho riso tanto. Vabbè.


Eh, chiama Rew, mica li mandavano a me.


----------



## Tessa (18 Febbraio 2015)

*BUONGIORNO JB*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma vaffanculo dai. Tu e la Mussolini e le dinamiche di sto cazzo.


----------



## passante (18 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Capito.


epperò tessa, senza offesa, ma la mussolini, dai... "meglio fascisti che froci" per citarne una. che dinamiche vuoi che abbia una così? quelle della centrifuga quando accende la lavatrice, ammesso che l'abbia mai fatto.


----------



## Uhlalá (18 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh ma il problema è che dicevi le stesse cose, io ti ho detto che per Circe la pensavo diversamente e tu mi hai risposto dicendo che parlavi in generale e non in particolare.
> Mi gira la testa.
> Oggi nessuno che abbia ricevuto sms porno e li voglia condividere con noi?




Muahahahahaha


----------



## Uhlalá (18 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma vaffanculo dai. Tu e la Mussolini e le dinamiche di sto cazzo.



È proprio per le dinamiche del "cazzo" che siamo tutti qui.....

....scusa Joey, non c'entrava niente, era per sdrammatizzare


----------



## disincantata (18 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> È proprio per le dinamiche del "cazzo" che siamo tutti qui.....
> 
> ....scusa Joey, non c'entrava niente, era per sdrammatizzare



Ahahahahah  dovrebbero renderlo smontabile.


----------



## Uhlalá (18 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> È proprio per le dinamiche del "cazzo" che siamo tutti qui.....
> 
> ....scusa Joey, non c'entrava niente, era per sdrammatizzare





disincantata ha detto:


> Ahahahahah  dovrebbero renderlo smontabile.


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Dalida (18 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> un tradimento alla fine lo abbiamo vissuto tutti.   magari non da una Moglie/marito,magari lo abbiamo vissuto in famiglia,da un amico,da una persona che ritenevamo a vario titolo un riferimento per noi,etc....
> 
> 
> e sì il risentimento può essere devastante e la delusione profonda.   ma se a distanza di anni rimaniamo ancorati a quello,vuol dire che non abbiamo la forza per reagire e la vita sa essere spietata con chi non sa reagire.
> ...


perply, la vita è spietata con tutti, se non sai reagire subisci di più.
circe non sa evidentemente fare di meglio (non sa inteso come non riesce, e di meglio ovviamente si riferisce al suo benessere), ha anche dato delle motivazioni di natura pratica, che le si può dire di più? 
darle in testa secondo me non cambierà niente.
mi pare più sorprendente che qualcuno si sorprenda che ci sono persone che ci restano sotto. tutto qui.


----------



## Dalida (18 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Benissimo. Circe è fatta così e questo è un forum che si chiama tradimento.net in cui si parla dello stare male.
> Posto questo, *si arriverà a un punto in cui qualcuno le dirà che si sta avvelenando la vita oppure guardare il lato positivo della merda, difficile da individuare - sicuramente -,* *è troppo da "perfettini"?*
> 
> Sarà che per carattere tendo a dimenticare e, soprattutto, a cercare di capire, ma il risentimento protratto a lungo proprio non mi appartiene. Mi incazzo come una iena, ma finisce lì.


glielo hanno detto in tantissimi.
meglio per te se riesci a dimenticare.
semplicemente non è un alieno chi non lo fa.


----------



## Vipera gentile (18 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> glielo hanno detto in tantissimi.
> meglio per te se riesci a dimenticare.
> semplicemente non è un alieno chi non lo fa.


Ma non penso affatto né ho scritto che sia un'aliena. Ritengo non sia salutare né per sé stessi né per i figli. 

Probabilmente l'aliena sono io


----------



## Dalida (18 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Per come sei fatta tu, ma mica tutti sono fatti come te, e soprattutto non vuol mica dire che sia "normale". Anzi, è decisamente sorprendente, ma in negativo.


normale non significa niente, le cose accadono quindi possono accadere, ci sono.
se mi dici che è sorprendente ti dico che a me non mi sorprende.
se mi dici che è una cosa negativa per lei ti dico che hai ragione, ma evidentemente questo è capace di fare e io non me la sento di giudicarla.
ormai ha deciso.
non si possono "normalizzare" tradimenti e inganni di ogni genere e poi dire che è sorprendente che qualcuno resti ferito a lungo.
per me il modo in cui ti rivolgi a lei non ha manco alcun effetto (su di lei).


----------



## Dalida (18 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Ma non penso affatto né ho scritto che sia un'aliena. Ritengo non sia salutare né per sé stessi né per i figli.
> 
> Probabilmente l'aliena sono io


probabilmente non lo è nessuno, basta entrare in questa ottica.
poi ho la vaga impressione che tu abbia un tono polemico un po' a vanvera.
ma forse sbaglio io, nel caso mi scuso in anticipo.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> perply, la vita è spietata con tutti, se non sai reagire subisci di più.
> circe non sa evidentemente fare di meglio (non sa inteso come non riesce, e di meglio ovviamente si riferisce al suo benessere), ha anche dato delle motivazioni di natura pratica, che le si può dire di più?
> darle in testa secondo me non cambierà niente.
> mi pare più sorprendente che qualcuno si sorprenda che ci sono persone che ci restano sotto. tutto qui.


Ebbè sì. Dopo tutto sto tempo, bè sì.


----------



## Dalida (18 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ebbè sì. Dopo tutto sto tempo, bè sì.


mah, ho sentito di persone che sono rimaste sotto a cose peggiori per molto più tempo.
circe, poverina, s'è presa una tranvata in fronte abbastanza forte, gli strumenti, come hai eloquentemente spiegato erano quelli che erano, che ci mettiamo a fare?
a frustare un cavallo morto, sempre per citarti?
è una metafora, niente di offensivo nei confronti di circe.


----------



## Vipera gentile (18 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> probabilmente non lo è nessuno, basta entrare in questa ottica.
> poi ho la vaga impressione che tu abbia un tono polemico un po' a vanvera.
> ma forse sbaglio io, nel caso mi scuso in anticipo.


Lo so, faccio sempre questo effetto e mi spiace. 
Vero è che quando leggo o percepisco, magari erroneamente, autocommiserazione divento aggressiva.
Scusate


----------



## perplesso (18 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> perply, la vita è spietata con tutti, se non sai reagire subisci di più.
> circe non sa evidentemente fare di meglio (non sa inteso come non riesce, e di meglio ovviamente si riferisce al suo benessere), ha anche dato delle motivazioni di natura pratica, che le si può dire di più?
> darle in testa secondo me non cambierà niente.
> mi pare più sorprendente che qualcuno si sorprenda che ci sono persone che ci restano sotto. tutto qui.


non mi soprendo che qualcuno ci resti sotto,non ho citato il caso di Daniele senza motivo.
(se non lo conosci,meglio che non leggi chè ti piglia male)

credo che a Circe farebbe meglio ammettere a se stessa che non va bene quello che fa, ma se è il massimo che le sue forze le consentono,placet.

lei a noi chiaramente non deve nulla,ma a se stessa sì.   l'unica cosa che mi spiace è che dica che sia stata perculata qui da non meglio precisate traditrici.   perchè a me non pare che qualcuno l'abbia fatto


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> normale non significa niente, le cose accadono quindi possono accadere, ci sono.
> se mi dici che è sorprendente ti dico che a me non mi sorprende.
> se mi dici che è una cosa negativa per lei ti dico che hai ragione, ma evidentemente questo è capace di fare e io non me la sento di giudicarla.
> ormai ha deciso.
> ...


"Normale" vuol dire che ad un certo momento uno in una maniera o nell'altra ne esce da una certa situazione, o ci viene a patti. Lei n on ha fatto nè l'uno nè l'altro. Sta così, come una perfetta imbecille a spararsi le pose su un forum di stronzi, il che può essere terapeutico, mica no, ma finisce lì. Questo è. Poi: non penso onestamente di fare chissà quale effetto su Circe. O su altri. Non ho questa presunzione. E pure vero quello che dici, nel senso che il mondo è pieno di casi umani. Io la giudico una perfetta cogliona. Se tu non vuoi giudicarla in nessun senso sono affari tuoi.


----------



## Dalida (18 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Lo so, faccio sempre questo effetto e mi spiace.
> Vero è che quando leggo o percepisco, magari erroneamente, autocommiserazione divento aggressiva.
> Scusate


circe sta tentando di non autocommiserarsi e dice a se stessa che le cose vanno bene.
perplesso ha detto altrove che una volta rotta l'illusione non si ricompone più.
palle.
si ricompone e si ricompone e si ricompone, ciclicamente.
alla fine mi pare la si metta solo con le spalle al muro (non dico tu, ma nel ragionamento) e a me non piace.
non devi ovviamente scusarti, la mia era solo un'impressione.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> mah, ho sentito di persone che sono rimaste sotto a cose peggiori per molto più tempo.
> circe, poverina, s'è presa una tranvata in fronte abbastanza forte, gli strumenti, come hai eloquentemente spiegato erano quelli che erano, che ci mettiamo a fare?
> a frustare un cavallo morto, sempre per citarti?
> è una metafora, niente di offensivo nei confronti di circe.


A cose peggiori. Esattamente. A COSE PEGGIORI. Perchè TUTTO CAZZO DEV'ESSERE VISTO IN PROSPETTIVA, no? E' proprio quello il punto.


----------



## Vipera gentile (18 Febbraio 2015)

Mi scuso preventivamente, perché spesso e volentieri dico le cose fuori dai denti. Chi mi conosce, e qui ci sono un due-tre persone, lo sa. 
Non vincerò mai il premio Miss Simpatia, ma nemmeno sarò tacciata di ipocrisia, almeno spero.


----------



## Dalida (18 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Mi scuso preventivamente, perché spesso e volentieri dico le cose fuori dai denti. Chi mi conosce, e qui ci sono un due-tre persone, lo sa.
> Non vincerò mai il premio Miss Simpatia, ma *nemmeno sarò tacciata di ipocrisia, almeno spero.*


questa è più o meno la polemica un po' a vanvera di cui parlavo.


----------



## perplesso (18 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> circe sta tentando di non autocommiserarsi e dice a se stessa che le cose vanno bene.
> perplesso ha detto altrove che una volta rotta l'illusione non si ricompone più.
> palle.
> si ricompone e si ricompone e si ricompone, ciclicamente.
> ...


non si ricompone.   si tenta ciclicamente di farlo e l'accorgersi che il guscio ogni volta si sbriciola sempre più è frustrante.  perchè si pensa di non avere alternative.

e sì probabile che l'effetto che arrivi a Circe sia quello di metterla a volte brutalmente davanti alla realtà.

ma se Circe è senza uno strato di pelle e vediamo che lo copre di sale,noi si prova almeno a farle capire che così la ferita brucia di più.

si vede che lo facciamo male,perchè in oltre 3 anni che sta qui non ha fatto un mezzo passo avanti


----------



## Vipera gentile (18 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> questa è più o meno la polemica un po' a vanvera di cui parlavo.


Spiegami cosa intendi, perché non capisco.


----------



## passante (18 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> un tradimento alla fine lo abbiamo vissuto tutti.   magari non da una Moglie/marito,magari lo abbiamo vissuto in famiglia,da un amico,da una persona che ritenevamo a vario titolo un riferimento per noi,etc....
> 
> 
> e sì il risentimento può essere devastante e la delusione profonda.   ma se a distanza di anni rimaniamo ancorati a quello,vuol dire che non abbiamo la forza per reagire e la vita sa essere spietata con chi non sa reagire.
> ...





perplesso ha detto:


> non mi soprendo che qualcuno ci resti sotto,non ho citato il caso di Daniele senza motivo.
> (se non lo conosci,meglio che non leggi chè ti piglia male)
> 
> *credo che a Circe farebbe meglio ammettere a se stessa che non va bene quello che fa, ma se è il massimo che le sue forze le consentono, placet.
> ...


quoto di molto perplesso.


----------



## Dalida (18 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> non si ricompone.   si tenta ciclicamente di farlo e l'accorgersi che il guscio ogni volta si sbriciola sempre più è frustrante.  perchè si pensa di non avere alternative.
> 
> e sì probabile che l'effetto che arrivi a Circe sia quello di metterla a volte brutalmente davanti alla realtà.
> 
> ...


più che altro si vede che alla fine fa i conti con la sua storia di vita, con la sua biografia, che è quella e quella rimane se non fa effettivamente niente al di fuori.
però se circe dice che ci sta sotto non va bene, se dice che prova a ripigliarsi non è vero, è un'illusione, se dice che ci sono dei motivi anche pratici per cui non si separa è una scusa ecc.
alla fine circe è spalle al muro e giudicata e stop.
poi perply, io non so che livello di confidenza abbia tu con l'analisi, ma a volte la fai molto più semplice di come è.
ci sono persone che costruiscono un falso sé con cui campano tutta la vita.


----------



## Dalida (18 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Spiegami cosa intendi, perché non capisco.


nessuno ti ha dato dell'ipocrita, mettere le mani avanti dicendo che nessuno può tacciarti di ecc. denota un tono polemico senza che nessuno abbia proprio messo in mezzo l'argomento, quindi a vanvera.
non ti voglio "bacchettare", per niente, è che ci stiamo conoscendo.


----------



## Vipera gentile (18 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> nessuno ti ha dato dell'ipocrita, mettere le mani avanti dicendo che nessuno può tacciarti di ecc. denota un tono polemico senza che nessuno abbia proprio messo in mezzo l'argomento, quindi a vanvera.
> non ti voglio "bacchettare", per niente, è che ci stiamo conoscendo.


Ah, ok


----------



## Ultimo (18 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> di essermi presa il primo vaffanculo dal forum!


:cincin: benvenuta. :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (18 Febbraio 2015)

Quoto Dalida in tutto e per tutto nelle ultime, circa, quattro pagine.


----------



## perplesso (18 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> più che altro si vede che alla fine fa i conti con la sua storia di vita, con la sua biografia, che è quella e quella rimane se non fa effettivamente niente al di fuori.
> però se circe dice che ci sta sotto non va bene, se dice che prova a ripigliarsi non è vero, è un'illusione, se dice che ci sono dei motivi anche pratici per cui non si separa è una scusa ecc.
> alla fine circe è spalle al muro e giudicata e stop.
> poi perply, io non so che livello di confidenza abbia tu con l'analisi, ma a volte la fai molto più semplice di come è.
> ci sono persone che costruiscono un falso sé con cui campano tutta la vita.


sull'ultima tua frase sono pienamente d'accordo.

però se io dico a Circe,ok tu non hai la forza di fare meglio di così,ma almeno sii consapevole che così non andrebbe bene,non ritengo sia farle del male


----------



## zanna (18 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> sull'ultima tua frase sono pienamente d'accordo.
> 
> però se io dico a Circe,ok tu non hai la forza di fare meglio di così,ma almeno sii consapevole che così non andrebbe bene,non ritengo sia farle del male


E basta  cioè ... niente ossa frantumate, muscoli strappati ... Eratò aspettami che vengo via pur io


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> più che altro si vede che alla fine fa i conti con la sua storia di vita, con la sua biografia, che è quella e quella rimane se non fa effettivamente niente al di fuori.
> però se circe dice che ci sta sotto non va bene, se dice che prova a ripigliarsi non è vero, è un'illusione, se dice che ci sono dei motivi anche pratici per cui non si separa è una scusa ecc.
> alla fine circe è spalle al muro e giudicata e stop.
> poi perply, io non so che livello di confidenza abbia tu con l'analisi, ma a volte la fai molto più semplice di come è.
> ci sono persone che costruiscono un falso sé con cui campano tutta la vita.


Brava. E ci stanno pure bene.
Ti quoto in generale sull'argomento.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Febbraio 2015)

n.p


----------



## Dalida (18 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> sull'ultima tua frase sono pienamente d'accordo.
> 
> però se io dico a Circe,ok tu non hai la forza di fare meglio di così,ma almeno sii consapevole che così non andrebbe bene,non ritengo sia farle del male


una volta chiesi a diletta, che per certi versi ha lo stesso risentimento di circe nei confronti del marito o comunque viene spesso accomunata a lei, se avesse mai preso in considerazione di separarsi.
lei mi rispose che ci aveva pensato ma che sarebbe stata PEGGIO se avesse mandato via il marito.
il livello di consapevolezza di una persona è singolare, individuale, se nasce dentro di lei è bene, altrimenti non c'è niente da fare (e sarebbe indottrinata non consapevole).
non penso assolutamente che tu le faccia del male, peraltro so che hai intenzioni positive.
è che proprio non è vera quella cosa del guscio, dell'illusione ecc.
all'inizio di questa discussione leggi cosa ha scritto.


----------



## Dalida (18 Febbraio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Brava. E ci stanno pure bene.
> Ti quoto in generale sull'argomento.


ma sto avatar?
sento una presenza che aleggia sulle nostre teste cornute.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ma sto avatar?
> sento una presenza che aleggia sulle nostre teste cornute.



dopo i discorsi di ieri lo utilizzo come antispam


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Febbraio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> dopo i discorsi di ieri lo utilizzo come antispam


ahahahahahaahahahahahahah


----------

